# Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread



## Leif (6. September 2006)

Hi  all.

Habe vorhin einen Fischteich nähe Paderborn gefunden. Eher gesagt drei sogar.
Da ich weiß, das immer welche auf der Suche sind, poste ich mal den Link.

Würde mich aber freuen, wenn einer sagt, das er Intresse hat.

http://www.dhd24.com/azl/index.php?anz_id=5275140


----------



## Leif (21. September 2006)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fischteich-Angelteich-Freizeit-Hobby-Natur_W0QQitemZ260033869845QQihZ016QQcategoryZ19821QQssPageNameZWD4VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Hi @ all. Hier ist noch mal einer.


----------



## Supporter (21. September 2006)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Würde Dir gerne weiterhelfen,gerade weil es von mir nicht weit "entfernt" ist-nur kenne ich mich da mit Preisen(Pacht)ect.auch nicht aus-Viel Glück


----------



## Leif (21. September 2006)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hi du.

Na ich hatte mir gedacht, weil immer welche auf der Suche sind, stelle ich mal was rein, falls ich was gescheites finde.


----------



## Supporter (21. September 2006)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Verstehe,du wollst den Boardies was gutes tun,nicht Dir selber-OKI,verstanden(wunderte mich schon,da du nicht aus unserem PLZ-Raum bist)


----------



## Leif (21. September 2006)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hi du!

ich unterschreibe morgen nen neuen Pachtvertrag für drei Weiher.

In meiner Gegend ist es kein Problem einen Weiher zu bekommen.


----------



## Leif (28. September 2006)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Mal was teures.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270029060845&ssPageName=MERCOSI_VI_ROSI_PR4_PCN_BIX&refitem=260033869845&itemcount=4&refwidgetloc=closed_view_item&refwidgettype=osi_widget


----------



## MC-Carp (30. September 2006)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hi !

Und Leif wie sieht es aus mit Deinen Teichen ??
Hat alles geklappt mit der Pacht ??
Bin seit 3 Wochen ebenfalls stolzer Pächter eines Gewässers mit riesigem Grundstück.

2800 qm See zzgl. 7500 qm Grundstück und das alles eingezäunt, kann mein Glück noch gar nicht fassen, ist hier nicht so einfach was zu finden (Niederrhein)
Werde mal einen Beitrag mit Bildern schreiben !

CU


----------



## Leif (30. September 2006)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hallo,

bei mir hat alles geklappt.
Gibt noch einen Behördengang zu erledigen aber dann ist es perfekt.
Komme ja ursprünglich aus Oberhausen.
Ist dein teich bei Schermbeck oder die Ecke?


----------



## MC-Carp (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hi !

Ne ist in Tönisberg bei Krefeld !

Wie gesagt werde mal Bilder posten.
Ist noch ne Menge Arbeit angesagt !

Ciao


----------



## Leif (1. November 2006)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fischteich-zu-verpachten-Angelrechte-zu-verpachten_W0QQitemZ300043749521QQihZ020QQcategoryZ66445QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Hi @ all.

Habe mal wieder was gefunden


----------



## Leif (15. November 2006)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Wassergrundstueck-am-Muehlenteich-Schwanewede-Meyb_W0QQitemZ320045859093QQihZ011QQcategoryZ66445QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Hört sich ganz gut an.
Jedoch zum kauf.


----------



## diamondo (17. November 2006)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Ich brauche einen in Düsseldorf oder näherer Umgebung !!!

gibt es denn keinen für mich ??#c 

Gruss
Hans-Peter


----------



## Trusty (20. November 2006)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hallo habe auch ein paar Weiher gefunden!

Hab gedacht ich tue die Weiher die ich auf meiner Suche gefunden habe mal rein!

Ich such für mich einen bei Metzingen! Hab aber leider bisher nichts gefunden! Ist alles zu weit weg! Vielleicht ist ja für den einen oder anderen was dabei!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Biberach-BW-Fisc...ryZ66437QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=290045146654&rd=1&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=180049777512&rd=1&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.de/Verpachte-Fischg...ryZ66437QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Wenn einer von euch was mitkriegt oder was findet in meiner Umgebung könnt Ihr mir ja bescheid geben!

Petri Heil! #h


----------



## igler (20. November 2006)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Ich frage mich immer woher die Leute diese Preise nehmen,irgendwie begreifen die Verkäufer nicht das sie eigentlich nur ein Stück Wiese mit einem Loch haben das voll Wasser ist.Keine dieser Anlagen ist so viel wert wie dort angegeben ist,wenn man dieses auf qm umrechnet bekommt man Schwindelanfälle.


----------



## Zanderfänger (20. November 2006)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

@igler

#6 |good:


----------



## Leif (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Ein Traumgewässerfindet ihr nicht?


----------



## diamondo (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

*@Leif*

*Finde ich super das du dich immer umschaust und reinstellst.*
I*ch suche leider immer noch, aber hier erstmal was diese Seen in Köln angeht:

habe mich heute Morgen schon erkundigt,
 ist von einer Firma die hat das gesamte Gelände gekauft aber nur die Lagerhallen an den Seen braucht. 

Ist eine Gesamtfläche von 42000qm mit einer Seefläche von 19000qm, es gehören zwei Seen dazu wobei der eine See zur Hälfte der Gemeinde gehört und als Badesee für die Freizeitgestaltung dient. |gr:*

*Da hat man wohl als Angler schlechte Karten mit der "ruhigen Natur" ganz zu schweigen von dem Müll den die Leute hinterlassen.*

*Die Firma möchte das Gelände am liebsten für 75000 Euro verkaufen* das ist viel zu viel und dann der Ärger mit den Badegästen....

*Ich lass die Finger davon, ist sowieso viel zu teuer...#d*


----------



## Leif (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hallo,

dankeschön für dein Lob.

Heute habe ich mal wieder was ganz "frisches"entdeckt.

http://cgi.ebay.de/PACHTGRUNDSTUCK-MIT-FISCHTEICH_W0QQitemZ220053050834QQihZ012QQcategoryZ74660QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Nullstein (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hallo miteinander,

hier auch mal ein relativ preiswertes Angebot aus Brandenburg, 
60 km nordöstlich von Berlin.
Nachteil, Fischereirecht ist noch bis 31.12. 07 verpachtet.

http://www.bvvg.de/internet/interne...anz=531&all=531&neu=44&key=MBL&Suche&B=teich&


Viele Grüße

Nullstein


----------



## Dragon21051985 (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

*Hallo an alle ich suche auch einen Teich zu pacht oder zu kaufen in der nähe von Goslar oder Wolfsburg und Gifhorn vlt. könntet ihr mir mal weitter helfen ? wo finde ich was passendes ? *

*MFG*


----------



## Alexander2781 (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Falls mal irgendjemand ein Gewässer entdeckt im Landkreis Passau, dann gebt mir bitte bescheid.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## igler (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



> *AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*
> *Hallo an alle ich suche auch einen Teich zu pacht oder zu kaufen in der nähe von Goslar oder Wolfsburg und Gifhorn vlt. könntet ihr mir mal weitter helfen ? wo finde ich was passendes ? *
> 
> *MFG*


:vik: 
Also hinter Rollwaage in der Baßgeige gibt es ich glaube 42 Teiche der Typ heißt Meklenburg der die verpachtet da kommst du früher oder später an einen Teich seine Nr.0532141755:m 
Wünsche viel Glück und hoffe daß ich helfen konnte!


----------



## ergbo (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

@ igler & Dragon21051985
Da hab ich meinen Teich auch. Ist wirklich schön da.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Angler77 (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hallo,

Falls jemand eine See (Muss nicht riesig sein) in der Umgebung Grasberg/Lilienthal/Fischerhude/Worpswede oder im Umkreis von 20km kennt kann es mir mal bitte sagen ! 

Danke #6

Edit:
Der Teich sollte zum Verkauf stehen oder zur Verpachtung


----------



## mlkzander (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



igler schrieb:


> :vik:
> Also hinter Rollwaage in der Baßgeige gibt es ich glaube 42 Teiche der Typ heißt Meklenburg der die verpachtet da kommst du früher oder später an einen Teich seine Nr.0532141755:m
> Wünsche viel Glück und hoffe daß ich helfen konnte!


 
wo ist rollwaage?  postleitzahl?


----------



## igler (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hallo 
Also die Plz müsste 38644 sein Gewerbegebiet Baßgeige bei Renault Hermann da ist auch das Straßenverkehrsamt die Str führt dan weiter um die Kurve und dann immer gerade aus bis zum Wendeplatz das Areal liegt auf der rechten Seite man kommt aber nicht rein, da alles umzäunt.

#h #h #h #h #h #h #h #h #h


----------



## tuscha108 (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hat jemand was in der nähe von nördlichen Hamburg oder Schleswig-Holstein gesehen oder gehört#h


----------



## igler (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Eine schöne Anlage!
Immobilienscout24.de
*Scout-Objekt-ID:
*40124586


----------



## igler (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hier noch eine
http://www.immobilienmarkt.de/obj/2073064

http://www.immobilienmarkt.de/obj/1521409 

http://www.immonet.de/map/expose/Grebenhain-/Top-Fischteichanlage-mit-Fischerhuette,5898871.html

http://cgi.ebay.de/Forellenzuchtanl...ryZ66399QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://images.immonet.de/07/57/26/12075726s.jpg&imgrefurl=http://immobilien.immonet.de/immobilien/21610/Schwarza.html&h=80&w=105&sz=3&hl=de&start=17&tbnid=zwjqexRv9DXGKM:&tbnh=64&tbnw=84&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dfischteichanlage%26svnum%3D10%26hl%3Dde%26lr%3D%26rls%3DGGLJ,GGLJ:2006-45,GGLJ:de%26sa%3DN


----------



## mlkzander (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

danke igler


----------



## joshua (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Nicht kleckern, 
klotzen.. Jungs!!
http://www.anwesenmitsee.de/
ach ist das nicht schön?


----------



## Leif (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hui.

Das ist nen traum. und ne Menge Arbeit.


----------



## joshua (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



Leif schrieb:


> Hui.
> 
> Das ist nen traum. und ne Menge Arbeit.




Ach was, !!


> Eine Scheune, größtenteils aus Holz gebaut, mit 160 m2 Grundfläche und Ziegeldach. Es dient zur Unterstellung von Maschinen und Nutztieren sowie zur Lagerung von Heu und Stroh. Unsere ca. 50 Zackelschafe zählende Mähbrigade verbringt auch in diesem Gebäude den Winter - etwa von Dezember bis Ende März.


:vik:


----------



## homer78 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Boah ist das Ding geil, #6


----------



## joshua (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



homer78 schrieb:


> Boah ist das Ding geil, #6



gell?
vielleicht finden wir noch 200 Investoren, ala Timesharing


----------



## homer78 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Timesharing ? Wenn ich das Ding hätte würde ich da nur einmal hinfahren und nie wieder weg !!! da wäre nichts mit Timesharing:q, die Anlage ist aber auch perfekt:k, ich kann mich ja eigentlich nicht beschweren, ich habe ja ein eigenes Gewässer, aber so was ist der Traum eines jeden Anglers.


----------



## MR r.Ol.Ax (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

das stimmt..!


----------



## joshua (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

man beachte auch den direkten Zugriff vom Wintergarten aufs Wasser!!
http://www.anwesenmitsee.de/images/76anwesen.jpg


----------



## Micro (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

hi

habt ihr nix in 47495 und umgebung oder so was gesehn???


----------



## Micro (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

hi was sagt ihr da zu???

http://cgi.ebay.de/Ein-Stueck-Ahr-z...0QQihZ007QQcategoryZ66446QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Leif (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



Micro schrieb:


> hi was sagt ihr da zu???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Ein-Stueck-Ahr-z...0QQihZ007QQcategoryZ66446QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Hallo,

alles schön und gut.
Du darfs aber nix besetzen in solchen Gewässern.
Darüber muss man sich bewusst sein.


----------



## Leif (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Teichanlage-in-Ungarn-30Km-von-Osterreich_W0QQitemZ250069793016QQihZ015QQcategoryZ66416QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Hier mal wieder was ansehbares.


----------



## Leif (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



Micro schrieb:


> hi
> 
> habt ihr nix in 47495 und umgebung oder so was gesehn???




Hi.

Kommst ja wohl aus der Ecke um Oberhausen.
Schau dich in Schermbeck um.
Wenn du gewässer siehst, hängst du nen großen Zettel mit Telefonnummer dran.


----------



## igler (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



> Nicht kleckern,
> klotzen.. Jungs!!
> http://www.anwesenmitsee.de/
> ach ist das nicht schön?


JOU JOU 
Das ist eine schöne Anlage,was habt ihr denn da gezüchtet,wenn man fragen darf.
habe schon meinem Partner geschrieben wenn ich die Kohle hätte und ich denke man braucht reichlich davon,dann würde ich mich dort sofort niederlassen und vor dem kleinen Häuschen|supergri bis zu meinem lebenende Pfeife paffen und #:


----------



## kulti007 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

ich möchte auch was eigenes :c


----------



## SchwalmAngler (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



joshua schrieb:


> Nicht kleckern,
> klotzen.. Jungs!!
> http://www.anwesenmitsee.de/
> ach ist das nicht schön?



Jetzt spammen einen diese sch... Spammer schon mit Immobilien zu. Habe eben eine Spammail bekommen in der auf genau diese Seite verwiesen wurde.

Das riecht mir verdammt nach illegalen Machenschaften und Betrugsversuch. Seriöse Anbieter haben so etwas eigentlich nicht nötig. 

Also: VORSICHT!!!


----------



## C.K. (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Egal ob spam oder nicht, bei der Anlage gerate ich schwer ins träumen. Tolle Lage mit einem tollen Haus.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



joshua schrieb:


> Nicht kleckern,
> klotzen.. Jungs!!
> http://www.anwesenmitsee.de/
> ach ist das nicht schön?


 
Wunderschönes Ding :l nur im Falschen Teil der Welt errichtet...

Grüsse aus Indien#h


----------



## SchwalmAngler (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Ich denke mal das dieses Anwesen mit See überhaupt nicht existiert. Die Seite wird nur errichtet worden sein um Leute ab zu zocken und um Adressen zu sammeln.

Heute kamen gleich 5 Spammails davon rein.... :v


----------



## Leif (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hier mal was neues.


----------



## igler (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



> Hier mal was neues.
> __________________
> MEIN ANGELN HEISST FEIN ANGELN!!!!
> 
> Gruß Leif


Da muß ich nur eines machen Lachen!
Sockenschuß!!#q


----------



## hotte50 (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



igler schrieb:


> Da muß ich nur eines machen Lachen!
> Sockenschuß!!#q



wieso lachen ?????   der Typ ist doch Geschäftstüchtig !!!!

das ca. 5 fache von dem zu verlangen, was diese "Feuchtwiese" wert sein könnte |uhoh:|supergri|supergri|supergri

der spekuliert halt darauf, einen von den 10.000 Dummköpfen zu erwischen, die jeden morgen aufstehen |supergri|supergri|supergri

Versuch macht Kluch sach ich da nur...

schönes WE
H50


----------



## Leif (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Nichts hinzuzufügen!


----------



## Leif (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hier mal wieder was intressantes.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=020&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&viewitem=&item=300078304052&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## 1903 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

zuerst mal hallo an alle!
bin vorhin zufällig auf dieses forum gestoßen als ich mich mal durch gegoogelt habe zwecks pacht eines eigenen weihers oder teichs. bin zusammen mit ein paar kumpels schon länger am überlegen was eigenes zu pachten oder gar zu kaufen.
da wir aus der region mittelfranken kommen und ich entdeckt habe dass der threaderöffner so zusagen ums eck wohnt hätte ich mal ne frage:
wo kann ich mich zwecks gewässer in meiner umgebung schlau machen? kennst du oder ihr evtl ein paar seiten?
übrigens klasse  dass ihr euch die arbeit macht und immer wieder angebote hier rein stellt!

danke im voraus!


----------



## Leif (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hi du.

Schreib mir mal ne mail oder Privatnachricht.

zwecks preis, größe und Ort......lässt sich bestimmt was machen.


----------



## Leif (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Mal wieder was zu pachten (600€)


----------



## mlkzander (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

was hällst du davon leif
600€ is bissi teuer?


----------



## Leif (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hallo,

ich müsste mich mal schlau machen, wie gewässereich die ecke ist.


----------



## hotte50 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



Leif schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich müsste mich mal schlau machen, wie gewässereich die ecke ist.



wenn der Anbieter auf 600 Euro als Festpreis besteht und nicht verhandelt, nutzt auch die Erkenntnis wieviel Gewässer es dort gibt, nicht viel. Viel wichtiger wäre meiner Meinung nach die Geschwässergüte sowie die Beschaffenheit des Teiches, Tiefe, Grund, etc.

Was die Kosten angeht....wenn es nicht soweit von mir weg wäre (ca. 80-100km) würde ich mir einen Kumpel als Mitpächter suchen und das Teil, sofern der Teich als solches Ok wäre, sofort pachten.


----------



## Leif (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hallo,

das ist net richtig.
Wenn die ecke Gewässerreich ist, kannst du darauf einen pfeifen.
In meiner ecke würde ich auch keinen hohen preis bezahlen, egal wie gut es ist.
Und Preise kann man immer drücken bei sowas.


----------



## mlkzander (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

hotte von mir sind es auch 60km
aber hier in bs oder he gibts ja nix
wennde mal was findest würde ich sofort zusammen pachten
dann kanns auch teurer sein.........


----------



## Leif (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



mlkzander schrieb:


> hotte von mir sind es auch 60km
> aber hier in bs oder he gibts ja nix
> wennde mal was findest würde ich sofort zusammen pachten
> dann kanns auch teurer sein.........




Hallo,

genau das ist der punkt.
Es kommt preislich gesehen hauptsächlich auf die Lage an.

60km gehen da noch.


----------



## hotte50 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



Leif schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ist net richtig.
> Wenn die ecke Gewässerreich ist, kannst du darauf einen pfeifen.
> ...



das ist meiner Meinung nach sehr wohl richtig. Es gibt zwar dort in der Ecke einiges an Gewässern, trotzdem ist so gut wie nie etwas zu bekommen. Die werden quasi unter der Hand oder innerhalb der Familie weiter gegeben. Und die Gewässerbeschaffenheit ist zumindest für mich ein sehr wichtiger Punkt.

Ich habe mir hier in der Gegend schon 1000 qm Teiche angesehen.......knapp 1 mtr tief, total verschlammt und verkrautet und das zu einem Pachtpreis von 1000 € #d

Ansonsten denke ich ist es jedem selbst überlassen, wieviel er bereit ist zu zahlen. Mir zumindest ist die Teichqualität wichtiger als ein paar Euro zu sparen. Ich suche schon seit 10 Jahren und mit deiner Einstellung würde ich wohl überhaupt keine Chancen haben, zumindest nicht in diesem Leben 

Ich habe den Verpächter mal angerufen. Er sagt es wäre Schwarzwasser weil es eine Moorgegend wäre. Leider habe ich nicht so die Ahnung was das für Auswirkungen hat, bzw. welche Art von Fisch in einem recht sauren Wasser zurechtkommt. Kennt sich damit jemand aus und kann mal was dazu zum besten geben ? Ich habe einen guten Bekannten aus dem Celler Raum, der würde wohl eher Interesse haben. Da dürfte ich dann sicher auch bei einem Besuch meine Maden baden lassen


----------



## Leif (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hallo.

sicher gibt es da auch andere Aspekte die man beachten muss.
ich habe und hatte genug Weiher in meinem Leben.


In solchen gewässern, wie du jetzt genannt hast, sind Karpfen, Schleien Aale und Karauschen am besten aufgehoben.
Allerdings kann es sein das sie moorig schmecken werden.


Forellen wären da schon wieder gar nicht geeignet.


----------



## zanderlord (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

hallo freunde...
ich suche einen angelteich in brandenburg zur pacht - falls jemand was hört oder liest sagt doch bitte bescheid !

auch an detlefsuess(at)web.de

danke


----------



## zanderlord (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



Leif schrieb:


> Hi all.
> 
> Habe vorhin einen Fischteich nähe Paderborn gefunden. Eher gesagt drei sogar.
> Da ich weiß, das immer welche auf der Suche sind, poste ich mal den Link.
> ...


----------



## Leif (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fischteich-mit-Grundstueck-am-Niederrhein_W0QQitemZ290087711441QQihZ019QQcategoryZ66446QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Leif (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

http://cgi.ebay.de/5533-m-Grundstueck-mit-1040m-Fischteich-SUPER-LAGE_W0QQitemZ140090386208QQihZ004QQcategoryZ66430QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Leif (3. März 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hallo, kommt jemand aus Wiesbaden?


----------



## igler (4. März 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hier mal was interessantes:http://cgi.ebay.de/Fischteich-verpa...ryZ74654QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Habe mir die Anlage angesehen, wirklich nicht schlecht ,für mich leider etwas zu weit sind auch mehrere Teiche da, der Pächter ist sehr umgänglich ist auch bereit gemeinsame Sache zu machen sehr viel Wasser da.


----------



## Leif (4. März 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



igler schrieb:


> Hier mal was interessantes:http://cgi.ebay.de/Fischteich-verpa...ryZ74654QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Habe mir die Anlage angesehen, wirklich nicht schlecht ,für mich leider etwas zu weit sind auch mehrere Teiche da, der Pächter ist sehr umgänglich ist auch bereit gemeinsame Sache zu machen sehr viel Wasser da.



Hi.

Hört sich doch gut an.
Hatten wir die Anlage nicht schon mal hier?


----------



## Leif (4. März 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Schon gut. War blind.....*lol*


----------



## Leif (5. März 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

http://www.dhd24.com/azl/index.php?anz_id=6531233


----------



## Leif (5. März 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

http://www.dhd24.com/azl/index.php?anz_id=6515428


----------



## igler (5. März 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



> *AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*
> http://www.dhd24.com/azl/index.php?anz_id=6515428
> __________________
> MEIN ANGELN HEISST FEIN ANGELN!!!!
> ...


JOU JOU
Habe nur drauf gewartet;kenne die Anlage und die Geschichte nur zu gut.
Als ich das erste mal  da war sollte die Anlage 180 000 Euro kosten, war dann einiege Zeit später da, wollte mal sehen ob sich der Wahnsinn gelegt hat ein neuer Preis kamm zum Gespräch nur 150 000 Euro #q #q Jou Jou ,
Klar diese Anlage ist echt schön alles gut gemacht,solche Anlagen in dem Zustand sind selten.
Meiner Meinung nach hat diese Anlage nie 2 Ha außerdem muß ein Graben gelegt werden der auch einige Euros kosten wird, Wirtschaftlich ist diese Anlage nicht mehr als 80 000 Euro wert und das ist schon zuviel,ich habe der Dame gesagt daß sie die niemals für diesen Preis los wird, nur gut so, langsam wirtschaftet sich alles runter und somit der Preis, Schätzungen nach kann diese Anlage 15-18 t Aufzuchtforellen produzieren.
MfG


----------



## Leif (6. März 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Au weia.

Sowas kann ich natürlich nicht erahnen.
Ich kenne auch ne Anlage mit einem riesigen see, die für 900.000 weg gehen soll.
Ne ne....


----------



## Leif (11. März 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Mal wieder was aus NRW


http://cgi.ebay.de/Fischteichanlage-Angelteich-in-Bonn_W0QQitemZ300089586418QQihZ020QQcategoryZ66446QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Reisender (11. März 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

@Leif

Wenn du mal was im Saarland findest dann hau mir das mal als PN rüber !!! Denn du bist ja immer nah am Wind, und ich habe leider wenig Zeit dazu.

Kaufen möchte ich nicht !! Aber Pachten ist schon drinn....:m :m 

Danke für die Mühe die ich dir mache..|kopfkrat


----------



## Knispel (11. März 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Geil, 
mein Gatenteich ist 6,5 ha groß und er war schon immer auf meinem Grundstück und das gehöhrte schon meinem Ur .....usw. Opa.........


----------



## Angler77 (11. März 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

das ja optimal so ein ding knispel !


----------



## Leif (20. März 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Mal wieder was neues


----------



## Leif (22. März 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Buchholz-Grundstueck-Fischteich-Freizeitgrundstueck_W0QQitemZ270098984930QQcategoryZ66445QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Das ist in Nordheide.


----------



## Leif (23. März 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

MMal was aus Östereich

http://www.flohmarkt.at/php/detail/C7TRNTEPqE


----------



## Leif (23. März 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Nochmal Oestereich


http://derstandard.at/?url=/anzeiger/immoweb/dynamic/detail.asp%3Fuid%3D5578448


----------



## Leif (23. März 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

http://www.quoka.de/vermietungen/vermietung-grundstuecke-gelaende/cat_21_2250_adresult_9619436.html


http://www.quoka.de/vermietungen/vermietung-grundstuecke-gelaende/cat_21_2250_adresult_9923444.html


http://www.quoka.de/vermietungen/vermietung-grundstuecke-gelaende/cat_21_2250_adresult_10438216.html


----------



## Popeye (25. März 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



igler schrieb:


> Hier mal was interessantes:http://cgi.ebay.de/Fischteich-verpa...ryZ74654QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Habe mir die Anlage angesehen, wirklich nicht schlecht ,für mich leider etwas zu weit sind auch mehrere Teiche da, der Pächter ist sehr umgänglich ist auch bereit gemeinsame Sache zu machen sehr viel Wasser da.


 
Der ist jets vergeben.:vik:


----------



## Leif (26. März 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hi du.

Hast du ihn wohl genommen?


----------



## Leif (26. März 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hallo,

hier mal wieder was exklusives.

Das wäre sogar was für mich.

Aber ist für alle intressant, die vielleicht ne Anlage aufmachen wollen.

Guckt ihr hier!


----------



## igler (26. März 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



> *AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*
> Hallo,
> 
> hier mal wieder was exklusives.
> ...


Hallo 
Kenne auch diese Anlage bin wirklich da hochgefahren und habe mir das ganze angeschaut,ja ja wenn man dort nochmal so viel Geld reinpump wie die Anlage kostet dann könnte villeich was werden,in eineiegen Jahren harter Arbeit würde man dann eröffnen können,keine Ahnung wann diese Bilder gemacht worden sind aber so sieht das da nicht aus, die Weser hat Ebbe und Flut außerdem sind diese Teiche nicht ablaßbar einen wirklichen Zulauf habe ich dort nicht gesehen, Brunen sind vorhanden wieviel Wasser die geben kann ich nicht sagen die Anlage liegt in einen winziegen Dorf.


----------



## Leif (26. März 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Lüdingshausen Senden


----------



## Leif (26. März 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Bergkamen


----------



## Popeye (26. März 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



Leif schrieb:


> Hi du.
> 
> Hast du ihn wohl genommen?


 
Jup mit Carphunter96 zusammen.


----------



## C.K. (26. März 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

In Lüdinghausen / Senden wird nur ein Grundstück veräußert. Die alte Fahrt ist Landesgewässer und per Gastkarte allen Anglern zugänglich. Muss sagen geschickt gemacht, dass ganze.


----------



## Popeye (26. März 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



C.K. schrieb:


> In Lüdinghausen / Senden wird nur ein Grundstück veräußert. Die alte Fahrt ist Landesgewässer und per Gastkarte allen Anglern zugänglich. Muss sagen geschickt gemacht, dass ganze.


 
Gibts ja woll nicht.


----------



## Leif (26. März 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



Popeye schrieb:


> Gibts ja woll nicht.



Hallo,

ist bei Ebay schon rausgenommn worden.


----------



## Leif (26. März 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



Popeye schrieb:


> Jup mit Carphunter96 zusammen.



Astrein, da freue ich mich.
Ist ja auch eigentlich nen schönes Ding.
Hast du von hier über den Weiher erfahren?


----------



## Leif (27. März 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Freizeitgrundstueck-Wiese-mit-See-bei-Haag-i-OB_W0QQitemZ150095940808QQcategoryZ66438QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Popeye (27. März 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



Leif schrieb:


> Astrein, da freue ich mich.
> Ist ja auch eigentlich nen schönes Ding.
> Hast du von hier über den Weiher erfahren?


 
Jo echt ein schönes ding.
Der Bach ist aber auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Popeye (27. März 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



Leif schrieb:


> Astrein, da freue ich mich.
> Ist ja auch eigentlich nen schönes Ding.
> Hast du von hier über den Weiher erfahren?


 
Ja habe hier über erfahren.
Ein echt schönes ding.
Und der Bach erst. #6


----------



## Popeye (27. März 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Ups da ging was schief


----------



## Reisender (27. März 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

@Leif

Glückwunsch für deine Ausdauer !!! Und nun hat dein Baum die erste Frucht getragen !!! Ich hoffe das dich der Popeye mal zu einem Angeln einlädt !! Da er ja den Teich mit deiner Ausdauer gefunden hat....#h 

Oder bin ich da nun auch dem Holzweg ???


----------



## Popeye (27. März 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



Reisender schrieb:


> @Leif
> 
> Glückwunsch für deine Ausdauer !!! Und nun hat dein Baum die erste Frucht getragen !!! Ich hoffe das dich der Popeye mal zu einem Angeln einlädt !! Da er ja den Teich mit deiner Ausdauer gefunden hat....#h
> 
> Oder bin ich da nun auch dem Holzweg ???


 
Klar lade ich Leif zum angel ein.#6


----------



## Leif (28. März 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



Popeye schrieb:


> Klar lade ich Leif zum angel ein.#6



Hi du.

das nimm ich bestimmt mal gerne in Anspruch.
Sag deinem verpächter mal er kann es bei Ebay dann rausnehmen #h


----------



## Leif (28. März 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



Reisender schrieb:


> @Leif
> 
> Glückwunsch für deine Ausdauer !!! Und nun hat dein Baum die erste Frucht getragen !!! Ich hoffe das dich der Popeye mal zu einem Angeln einlädt !! Da er ja den Teich mit deiner Ausdauer gefunden hat....#h
> 
> Oder bin ich da nun auch dem Holzweg ???



Hi du.
Da hast du recht.
Des war ein schwerer sack den ich da mit voller Arbeit rumgetragen habe. Aber mit der Hilfe von oben ist es nun was geworden.


----------



## igler (28. März 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



> Zitat:
> Zitat von *igler*
> 
> 
> ...


:m Freut mich für Dich, dann hat ja alles geklappt.:m


----------



## Popeye (28. März 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

@ igler

Ja danke. Hat super geklapt.


----------



## Leif (28. März 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hi du.

Ist eigentlich fisch noch drin und wie tief ist es?
Habt ihr auch recht den Bach zu nutzen?


----------



## Popeye (28. März 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

@ Leif

Fisch ist noch drin. Was für welche und wie fiel weis er auch nicht ganz genau.
Als wir da waren sprangen auf jedenfall kleinfische.
Nach seinem wissen sollen noch 2 Welse drin sein die weit über 1m sein sollen. Angeblich müssen die 1,80 m sein was ich aber nicht glaube das sie so groß sind.
Auserdem 4 Hecht die er rein gesetzt hat, die er aber wieder haben will.

Vor ein par Tagen hat er wol ne große tote Forelle aus dem Teich gefischt.
Danach müssen / musten zumindestens Forellendrin sein.
Weisfisch auf jeden fall sagte er.

Wir wollen mit im zusammen den Teich ablassen um seine Hecht raus zu fangen.
Danach wissen wir mer.
Die tiefe konnte er nicht genau sagen .

Den Bach dürfen wir auch beangeln.


----------



## Leif (28. März 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hört sich gut an. Wirst dich wundern wie groß Welse in kleinen Gewässern werden können.
Den Bach würde ich als Aalfanggewässer nutzen, da diese ja schweineteuer geworden sind.


----------



## Popeye (31. März 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

So haben heute mal 2 Stunden im Teich und im Bach geangelt.
Das ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen.
Im Teich haben wir in diesen 2 Stunden über 20 Welse gefangen. Und ebensoviel Weisfisch.
Im Bach 4 schöne Forellen und Weisfisch.
Die Welse waren alle so um die 20 cm.
Also Wels ist genug im Teich. :q


----------



## Leif (1. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



Popeye schrieb:


> So haben heute mal 2 Stunden im Teich und im Bach geangelt.
> Das ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen.
> Im Teich haben wir in diesen 2 Stunden über 20 Welse gefangen. Und ebensoviel Weisfisch.
> Im Bach 4 schöne Forellen und Weisfisch.
> ...



Hi du. Das hört sich ja spannend an. Bin mal gespannt wie groß die eltern sind. Werden bestimmt über 10 Pfund haben.
Was sind es denn für Forellen im mBach Refos?


----------



## Popeye (1. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hi Ja die Eltern sind bestimt nicht die kleinsten.
Am komenden Samstag lasen wir den Teich ab.
Dan sehen wir es wie groß die Eltern sind.
Es waren 3 Regenbogenforellen und eine wunderschöne Bachforelle.


----------



## Leif (2. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hallo,

die refos sind nicht Standorttreu.
kann sein das du regelmäßig hintereinander welche dort fängst.
Mach bitte unbedingt fotos vom ablassen.


----------



## Leif (2. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hallo,

endlich mal wieder ein teich zum pachten.
Bin mir sicher, das sich einer für ihn findet.
Kenne ihn glaub ich zumindest noch aus meiner zeit in Aurich.
150€ kostet er mit Fischbesatz.


http://cgi.ebay.de/Angelsee-ca-2500-qm-gross_W0QQitemZ270105306796QQcategoryZ60092QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Leif (2. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Und nochwas zum verpachten.

http://www.dhd24.com/azl/index.php?anz_id=20619735


----------



## Popeye (2. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



Leif schrieb:


> Mach bitte unbedingt fotos vom ablassen.


 
Jo das mache ich.


----------



## Leif (3. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hallo zusammen.

Mal wieder was zum pachten.


Alt Ruppin


----------



## Leif (5. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Bin mir hier nicht sicher, was es alles beinhalter, aber nen Versuch ist es Wert.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Wassergrundstueck-Berlin-Rahnsdorf-ZU-VERMIETEN_W0QQitemZ280094797800QQcategoryZ66439QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Leif (5. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Weißenthurm


----------



## Leif (6. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hi ihr.

Jetzt könnt ihr mal bitte helfen,

hat einer ne gute und günstige Bezugsadresse für teichmönche?


----------



## Leif (11. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hallo zusammen.

Habe ne Hammerseite gefunden.
Leider in österreich.
Aber ich glaube ich mache auch so ne Seite auf.

Schaut mal rein!


----------



## knutemann (11. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Ich will hier in meiner Nähe auch so was:c


----------



## Leif (11. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



knutemann schrieb:


> Ich will hier in meiner Nähe auch so was:c



Ich hätte da was.
Allerdings steht es zum kauf aus.
Aber nen Anruf lohnt sich bestimmt.
Fischwasser lassen sich sehr schwer (teilweise) verkaufen. Da lassen die sich auch auf ne Pacht ein, man muss nur gut reden können. So nach dem motto:

"Bis sie das verkauft haben, kann eine Ewigkeit oder Jahre vergehen. Die leute haben nicht mehr das Geld. Eine pacht ist da eine sicherere Einnahme!"


http://kleinanzeigen.meinestadt.de/wedemark/detail.php?siteid=1073400


Vielleicht hilft dir das.
Gib mal Feedback.


----------



## knutemann (11. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Dank dir Leif:k
Ist mir aber doch ein wenig zu weit entfernt.


----------



## Leif (11. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



knutemann schrieb:


> Dank dir Leif:k
> Ist mir aber doch ein wenig zu weit entfernt.



hi du.

ich halte trotzdem mal die Augen offen.


----------



## knutemann (11. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Sehr nett#h
Dann auch gern per PN|rolleyes


----------



## Leif (11. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



Popeye schrieb:


> Hi Ja die Eltern sind bestimt nicht die kleinsten.
> Am komenden Samstag lasen wir den Teich ab.
> Dan sehen wir es wie groß die Eltern sind.
> Es waren 3 Regenbogenforellen und eine wunderschöne Bachforelle.




Hi du.

Habt ihr ihn schon abgelassen?


----------



## Leif (11. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



knutemann schrieb:


> Sehr nett#h
> Dann auch gern per PN|rolleyes



Mach ich.
Nur wenn du einen gefunden hast, dann poste es hier.
Es gibt 5-6 Leute die hier einen teich vermittelt bekommen haben. Allerdings haben sie es nie geschrieben, das sie ihn von hier hatten. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## knutemann (11. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Das ist für mich eine Selbstverständlichkeit#h


----------



## Leif (11. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



knutemann schrieb:


> Das ist für mich eine Selbstverständlichkeit#h



Das wird es in Zukunft bestimmt auch geben.
Ne dreifarbige haben sie ja jetzt auch schon gezüchtet.


----------



## Leif (12. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hallo,

habe mal wieder ein Schmankerle gefunden.
Wenn einer aus der ecke komen sollte wird es bestimmt sehr intressant sein, das es zur Pacht für 600€ im Jahr aussteht.

Es handelt sich um zwei fischteich, die für Forellen geeignet sind.
Drolshagen-Lüdispert (Olpe)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Forellenteich-auf-Freizeitgrundstueck-sucht-Nachpaechter_W0QQitemZ250103894116QQihZ015QQcategoryZ384QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## voice (13. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

menno leif ....ich suche in königswinter und umgebung.....
ne im ernst... ich finde deine bemühungen klasse....
voice


----------



## Leif (13. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



voice schrieb:


> menno leif ....ich suche in königswinter und umgebung.....
> ne im ernst... ich finde deine bemühungen klasse....
> voice





Bist aufgenommen.

Aber danke für dein lob.


----------



## Popeye (14. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

So bin gerade mit Carphunter 96 vom Abfischen zurück.
Das ergebnis ist leider sehr ernüchternt. #q 
Anscheinend hat der Verpächter den Teich bereits abgelassen
und alle großen bei sich besetzt.

Auser 7 Forellen ( davon 4 Bachforellen ) und einen Hecht ( ca. 50 cm ) und halt kleine Weisfische (ohne Ende)
ist nichts Weiter im Teich zum vorschein gekommen.
Ach und Zwergwelse halt.


Also von seinen 2 Welsen (die angeblich an die 1,80 m sein sollten),Karpen,Schlein und weitere Hechte fehlt jede spur.


----------



## Leif (16. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



Popeye schrieb:


> Also von seinen 2 Welsen (die angeblich an die 1,80 m sein sollten),Karpen,Schlein und weitere Hechte fehlt jede spur.



Hi du, vielleicht waren sie im urlaub.
Was habt ihr denn mit den katzenwelsen gemacht und wievile waren es ungefähr?


----------



## Popeye (16. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Es waren reilich Zwergwelse.Gezelt haben wir sie nicht.
Die wir fangen konnten haben wir entnomen.


----------



## Leif (16. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Oh man.
Hätte ja gerne den Wels mal gesehen. Aber das ist der Mythos eines Kleingewässers.
Aber manchmal ist was drn, an den geschichten. Ich weiß zum Beispiel das mal in einem Ententeich (War nicht groß) eines Tages ein fast 40 pfündiger toter hecht herumtrieb.
Habt ihr schon Fische besetzt und was kommt rein?


----------



## Popeye (16. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Jo heute haben wir 5 Karpfen besetzt. Komen aber noch welche dazu. 
2 große Graskarpfen bekomen wir in den nächsten Tagen.

Ansonsten haben wir an Hecht, Zander, Aal, Schlein und Forellen gedacht.

Was würdest du den empfehlen ?


----------



## Leif (16. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hecht und Zander sind bei einem so nem kleinen gewässern schlecht beide zu halten.
Ich würde zu Hechten tendieren.
Schleien wären auch bestimmmt gut aufgehoben.
Forellen muss man abwegen wie der Zulauf ist.
Aale wären bestimmt intressant. Leg doch mal ne Reuse in dem Bach aus. Oder besser nen Aalkorb.


----------



## Popeye (16. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Das mit der Reuse ist bereits in Arbeit. 

Forellen halt get auf jeden fall.
Da ja bereits Bachforellen und Regenbogenforellen drin waren.

Wo ist den der unterschied zwischen ner Reuse und nen Aalkorb ?|kopfkrat


----------



## Leif (17. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hi du.

Stimmt waren ja Forellen drin.
Den nur daran, das wenn du Setzlinge stzen willst, das sie beliebtes Futter für hecht und Zander sind.
Besonders für hecht.
Der Unterschiedist das nen Aalkorb, eine dunkle Plastikröhre ist. Diese hat Lamellen die Fische huindurch lassen aber nicht mehr heraus.
Man kann sie mit Seilen auch mitainander (quer) verknüpfen.
Die Aale nehmen sie als Versteck an.
Und gehen nicht nur auf Futtersuche herein.
Oder du nimmst eine Flügelreuse.
Diese musste aber öft kontrollieren, da alle Fische da rein schwimmen.


----------



## Popeye (17. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Sag mall meinst du das sich da auch Saiblinge halten lassen wen da auch Forellen drin überleben ?

Der Züchter der gestern die Karpfen gebracht hatte, hatte auch noch den PH wert gemessen mit dem ergebnis das er sehr gut sei.


Hast mall nen Link wo man Reusen und nen Aalkorb beziehen kann ?
Habe nicht wirklich was brauchbares gefunden.


----------



## Leif (17. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



Popeye schrieb:


> Sag mall meinst du das sich da auch Saiblinge halten lassen wen da auch Forellen drin überleben ?
> 
> Der Züchter der gestern die Karpfen gebracht hatte, hatte auch noch den PH wert gemessen mit dem ergebnis das er sehr gut sei.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

normalerweise müsste es gehen.
Je nachdem wieviele karpfen und so drin sind.
Sie wühlen schon ordentlich auf.
Aalkörbe findest du hier

Pass aber auf, gerade bei Saiblingpreisen wird oft nen Wucher genommen.
Kannst mich fragen, wenn du nen preis für deine Fische kennst.


----------



## Leif (17. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Mal was neues zum kaufen.
Aber wie gesagt, fragt nach Pacht.
Manche sind froh wenn sie überhaupt was bekommen.

http://www.richter-immobilien-scout.de/gebrauchte-immobilien/fischteich.htm


----------



## igler (17. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hallo
Hier beziehe ich meine Netze Reusen usw. bin sehr zufrieden mit der Firma und die Preise stimmen auch,kannst dir einen Katalog zuschicken lassen aber im Netz steht auch alles drin.
http://www.engel-netze.de/
MfG


----------



## Popeye (18. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

@ Leif und igler
Danke für eure Hilfe.

Wir möchten gerne eine Reuse wo wir mehr oder weniger alle Fischarten mit fangen Können.
Diese wären: Zwergwels, Aal, Rotaugen/Rotfedern und Forellen.
Was für eine könntet ihr uns empfehlen ?


----------



## Leif (18. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



Popeye schrieb:


> @ Leif und igler
> Danke für eure Hilfe.
> 
> Wir möchten gerne eine Reuse wo wir mehr oder weniger alle Fischarten mit fangen Können.
> ...



Hi du.

Nix zu danken.
Mit so einer Reuse müsste dir etwas geholfen werden.
Damit haben wir in Flusssystem alles gefangen.
Ansonsten google nach Fischreuse. Nicht Aalreuse.

Hier gucken!


----------



## Popeye (18. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Jo das ist doch nen Wort.

Dan wird soeine angeschaft.|supergri


----------



## Leif (18. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Wie gesagt, im Fließgewässer sind die saugut..
Im stehenden auch.
Platziere sie immer schoen im Uferbereich, da haben sie mehr Erfolg!


----------



## Leif (18. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Angler-und-Naturparadies-ca-4ha-grosser-See_W0QQitemZ130101709391QQihZ003QQcategoryZ66450QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Schön großes Teil!


----------



## Another_Sky (18. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Oh ja, sieht wirklich nett aus....

Also, wenn man einige Anlagen sieht, dann könnte man wikrlich mit dem Gedanken spielen sowas wirklich mal selber zu machen. Evtl. zusammen mit anderen Interessierten Anglern...


----------



## Leif (18. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



Another_Sky schrieb:


> Oh ja, sieht wirklich nett aus....
> 
> Also, wenn man einige Anlagen sieht, dann könnte man wikrlich mit dem Gedanken spielen sowas wirklich mal selber zu machen. Evtl. zusammen mit anderen Interessierten Anglern...



Hallo,

da hast du Recht.
Kannst du gleich deinen eigenen Angelverein gründen.
Aber wie gesagt, eine Anfrage auf Pacht kann sich wirklich lohnen.
Und wenn man überlegt, das man statt Pacht nen Kredit oder so abbezahlt (die meisten pachtverträge müssen ja 10 Jahre laufen) kann man es sich auch direkt kaufen.


----------



## igler (20. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Etwas neues
http://www.immobilienscout24.de/fin...s&obIdControl=41324391&style=is24&is24EC=IS24


----------



## Leif (20. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



igler schrieb:


> Etwas neues
> http://www.immobilienscout24.de/fin...s&obIdControl=41324391&style=is24&is24EC=IS24



Super schöne Anlage.
Guter Fund.


----------



## Another_Sky (20. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



Leif schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da hast du Recht.
> Kannst du gleich deinen eigenen Angelverein gründen.
> ...


 
Hallo Leif,

das mit der Pacht kann man durchaus mit der Miete einer Wohnung vergleichen. Anstatt Miete zu zahlen, kann ich auch gleich kaufen. 

Aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass man als Eigentümer mehr Pflichten hat und Dinge beachten muss, die ein Pächter nicht betrifft. Oder liege ich da falsch?

Mal schaun, vielleicht ergibt sich ja irgendwann mal eine Möglichkeit. Who knows? Mir würde es zumindest Spaß machen, auch wenn ich jetzt gerade erst wieder mit dem Angeln begonnen habe bzw. beginnen werde.


----------



## Another_Sky (20. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



igler schrieb:


> Etwas neues
> http://www.immobilienscout24.de/fin...s&obIdControl=41324391&style=is24&is24EC=IS24


 
Hm, irgendwie schreibt mir ImmoScout, die Sitzung wäre zu lange inaktiv gewesen..... |kopfkrat


----------



## Leif (20. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



Another_Sky schrieb:


> Hallo Leif,
> 
> das mit der Pacht kann man durchaus mit der Miete einer Wohnung vergleichen. Anstatt Miete zu zahlen, kann ich auch gleich kaufen.
> 
> ...



Du bist dann selber für das gewässer verantwortlich.
Kriegst nen kleinen Teil vom Jagdgeld für den bezirk.
Ne kleine Steuer muss du abführen und das wars.
Ne versicherung ist auch bei pacht nicht verkehrt.
Falls mal einer ertriket.


----------



## Leif (20. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Mal was für die, die auch Kleingeld übrig haben.
Guckt hier!


----------



## Another_Sky (20. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Da muss man zwar einiges selber machen, scheint aber dnenoch nett zu sein. Ist Nähe Olpe:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Freizeitgrundstu...7QQihZ015QQcategoryZ66446QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Nullstein (20. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

...und hier noch was für den eher schmalen Geldbeutel:

http://www.bvvg.de/INTERNET/interne...=2&all=305&neu=68&key=LAA6072U&Suche&B=teich&

Ein Grundstück mit 780m² Teich zwischen Brandenburg und Werder.

Viele Grüsse

Nullstein


PS: @Leif - Wie ich soeben am Telefon erfahren habe, wird die Krebsbachtalsperre morgen abgefischt.


----------



## Leif (20. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



Another_Sky schrieb:


> Da muss man zwar einiges selber machen, scheint aber dnenoch nett zu sein. Ist Nähe Olpe:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Freizeitgrundstu...7QQihZ015QQcategoryZ66446QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Das ist ziemlich kurios.
ich hatte die Anzeige reingestellt, als sie on ging.
Guckt hier!

Da steht noch 600€ und es wird aber auch geboten.

Mhhh |kopfkrat


----------



## Another_Sky (20. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

|kopfkrat     Ist die Anzeige von dir??


----------



## Leif (20. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Ne ne......die ist nicht von mir.


----------



## Another_Sky (21. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Moin zusammen,

wurde diese Anzeige schon mal hier reingestellt:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Teichanlage_W0QQitemZ300099295886QQihZ020QQcategoryZ66446QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Liegt bei Hennef, also zwischen Köln und Bonn.


----------



## diamondo (21. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Die Anlage in Hennef ist allerdings viel zu teuer und das weiß der Verkäufer auch, deshalb bekommt er das Grundstück auch nicht los.

Er will aber nicht verpachten, sein Pech. 
Da sollte man doch den Preis drücken können :q

Gruss
H.P


----------



## Another_Sky (22. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Ich habe bzgl. Kaufpreise und Pacht keine Möglichkeiten einzuschätzen ob ein Objekt zu teuer oder günstig ist. 

Aber es gibt im Web tatsächlich schöne Anlagen. Jedoch kosten die wirklich schönen dann schon etwas mehr....


----------



## igler (22. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



> Zitat:
> Zitat von *igler*
> 
> 
> ...


Versuche es nochmal
http://www.immobilienscout24.de/fin...ults.resultList=41324391&obIdControl=41324391
Die Nummer bei Immobilienscout ist Scout-Objekt-ID:41324391Anbieter-Objekt-Nr.:VKGF 13


----------



## Another_Sky (22. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Moin,

habe mal die ID eingegeben. Ist eine wirklich nett. 

Aber, für einen alleine ist das wohl ein wenig viel


----------



## Azathoth (25. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

tach zusammen.
weiß rein zufällig jemand en gewässer im raum vechta?
oder wenn mal wer was finden sollte bitte posten.
wenns geht au eben PN...
Danke schonmal...
greetz...kai


----------



## Leif (26. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fischteich-Angelteich-Fischteichanlage_W0QQitemZ260111285497QQihZ016QQcategoryZ66447QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Mal wieder was zum pachten.
Sind zwei Angebote.
Schwarzwälder Hochwald Region Thalfang / Hermeskeil


----------



## Leif (26. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Das nächste Pachtangebot, ist wohl eher was für vereine.

http://cgi.ebay.de/TEICHGRUNDSTUCK-4-HEKTAR-ZU-VERPACHTEN-LESEN_W0QQitemZ220106507231QQihZ012QQcategoryZ74653QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Leif (26. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Mal was zum kaufen

http://cgi.ebay.de/Angel-Weiher-mit-Bachlauf-Stromanschuss-und-Holzhaus_W0QQitemZ180110075625QQihZ008QQcategoryZ74662QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Leif (26. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hier was in Reichshof-Eckenhagen

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fischteichanlage...ryZ66446QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Another_Sky (26. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



Leif schrieb:


> Mal was zum kaufen
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Angel-Weiher-mit...5QQihZ008QQcategoryZ74662QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Hat einer mal eben 60.000,-€ übrig, für die er keine Verwendung mehr hat? :g


----------



## Leif (26. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Wir hatten schon wesentlich teurere.
Die preise sind regional sehr unterschiedlich. Hinzu kommt, was die Anlage so zu bieten hat.
Baugenehemigung, Stromanschluss, toilette und sowas halt.


----------



## Another_Sky (26. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hallo Leif,

man sieht es ja an den Angeboten, dass hier viel Unterschiede zu finden sind und dass Anlagen wesentlich teurer sein können.

Ich wohne in Köln. Ich brauche nur ins Bergische Land oderin die Eifel zu fahren. Dort gibt es Viele Teichanlagen. Unter anderem auch der berühmt/berüchtigte Quellengrund. Es würde sich sicherlich eine Anlage finden lassen, die man pachten könnte. Auch wenn ich da großen Spaß dran hätte, fehlt mir dazu leider die Zeit.


----------



## Leif (26. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



Another_Sky schrieb:


> Hallo Leif,
> 
> man sieht es ja an den Angeboten, dass hier viel Unterschiede zu finden sind und dass Anlagen wesentlich teurer sein können.
> 
> Ich wohne in Köln. Ich brauche nur ins Bergische Land oderin die Eifel zu fahren. Dort gibt es Viele Teichanlagen. Unter anderem auch der berühmt/berüchtigte Quellengrund. Es würde sich sicherlich eine Anlage finden lassen, die man pachten könnte. Auch wenn ich da großen Spaß dran hätte, fehlt mir dazu leider die Zeit.



Hallo,

sag das mal nicht, das es bei dir so leicht ist was vernünftiges zu finden.
Ich komme eigentlich aus oberhausen, also 80km von dir.
Aber NRW ist da was spezielles. Dort kannst du jeden tümpel verpachten.


----------



## Another_Sky (26. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



Leif schrieb:


> Aber NRW ist da was spezielles. Dort kannst du jeden tümpel verpachten.


 
Jeden Tümpel pachten? Gibt es hier in NRW andere Rechtsgrundlagen als in den anderen Bundesländern??


----------



## Leif (26. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

In Nrw, die machen das halt geschickt.
Das sind meine erfahrungen.
Die verpachten gundstücke.
Also mit relativ großen Wiesen und so.
Weil einfach zu wenig Gewässer vorghanden sind.
So umgehen sie dies


----------



## Azathoth (26. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

hab endlich was gefunden,und das beste:kkeine 5km von mir entfernt...gestern abend zufällig dran vorbei gefahren,quasi mitten in der wildnis.#6 des dumme is nur dass ich noch nicht weiß wems gehört,und deshalb natürlich au net obs überhaupt verpachtet wird oder vielleicht schon ist.
glaube ich aber nicht wirklich,da alles zugewuchert ist...da wurde definitiv seit vielen jahren nichts mehr gemacht...also rechne ich mir ganz gute chancen aus.:q 
ich schätze das grundstück auf ca.1000m²,davon 750m² Wasserfläche.zur tiefe kann ich leider nichts genaues sagen,würde mal grob auf 2-2,5m tippen.
wie gesagt,von aussen siehts net schön aus,aber das gewässer sieht in ordnung aus,konnte schon einige karpfen und reichlich weißfisch ausmachen...
hätte dann noch 2 fragen.wie viel wäre ein solches gewässer wert?also jährlich.
und nun der zweite punkt.in unmittelbarer nähe(2m) fließt ein kleiner bach her.würde nun gerne wissen ob es möglich ist den zwecks frischwasserzulauf anzuzapfen?wo muss man sowas beantragen?
danke schonmal im vorraus...
gruß,kai


----------



## Leif (26. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hi du.
Am besten machst du dafür ein neues thema auf.
kopier den text einfach raus und im neuen Thema wieder rein.
Ich vermute, du hast mehrere fragen, Sonst wird das hier zu unübersichtlich.


----------



## Azathoth (26. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

alles klar,mach ich.


----------



## Leif (26. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



Leif schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Fischteich-Angelteich-Fischteichanlage_W0QQitemZ260111285497QQihZ016QQcategoryZ66447QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> Mal wieder was zum pachten.
> ...



Kommt von daoben denn einer zufällig her?


----------



## Azathoth (26. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

hi leif.
kannst eventuell nomma für mich schauen ob du was findest?
ich meine du findest ja ne ganze menge...
geb dir ma meine PLZ,kannste sicher mehr mit anfangen.
49439
würd ma sagen bis zu 75km entfernung.


----------



## Leif (26. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



Azathoth schrieb:


> hi leif.
> kannst eventuell nomma für mich schauen ob du was findest?
> ich meine du findest ja ne ganze menge...
> geb dir ma meine PLZ,kannste sicher mehr mit anfangen.
> ...



Ist gut, ich nehme dich mal in meine liste mit auf.


----------



## knutemann (26. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Moin Leif
Ich hoffe, ich bin auch in deiner Liste|kopfkrat


----------



## Leif (26. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Sischer sischer.


----------



## Azathoth (26. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

dank dir leif!


----------



## Leif (26. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



Azathoth schrieb:


> dank dir leif!



Ich weiß nicht genau, wie weit das von dir weg ist, aber frag ihn mal ob er auch verpachtet.
Oder hau dich mit mehreen zusammen und ihr nehmt nen kredit und es gehört euch.

http://kleinanzeigen.meinestadt.de/steinfeld-oldenburg/detail.php?siteid=1073400

Ok sehe, das es 107km sind. Aber schon mal nen Anfang


----------



## Azathoth (26. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

is schon ziemlich weit,hab aber trotzdem mal wegen pacht angefragt.aber danke schonmal!


----------



## Leif (26. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hallo,

jetzt habe ich mal was töfftes gefunden.
Ne Homepage extra zum Verkauf.
das hatten wir bei nem See schon mal.

http://www.fischwassserverkauf.de/index.html


----------



## Azathoth (26. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

jepp,das is wirklich was feines!#6


----------



## Leif (30. April 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Mal was feines, da ich es selbst kenne!


----------



## igler (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

TEEEEICH!!!!!!!!
http://www.immobilienscout24.de/fin...ults.resultList=38458008&obIdControl=38458008


----------



## igler (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

NÜCH nen Teeeich!
http://www.immobilienscout24.de/fin...ults.resultList=38882980&obIdControl=38882980

RUINE aber billig
http://www.immobilienscout24.de/fin...ults.resultList=40548652&obIdControl=40548652
Und schon wieder Pacht
http://www.immobilienscout24.de/fin...ults.resultList=41199013&obIdControl=41199013
Jemand mit Auslandsabsichten und etwas Kohle.
http://www.pondconcern.de/


----------



## igler (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hallo Ja irgendwie klappt das nicht aber habe herausgefunden daß wenn mann die trol nr als id nummer bei immobilienscout reinkopiert dann kommt man zu den Objekten.


----------



## hotte50 (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

also diese Pacht- oder Kaufpreise sind ja wohl mal wieder teilweise ein schlechter Witz. 1000 Euro Jahrespacht für einen Tümpel von 2.500 qm#q

In der Nähe von meinem Heimatort hat jemand einen ca. 60.000 qm großen und ca. 10 m tiefen See für 3.600 € Jahrespacht bekommen.

Manche denken wirklich, eine Wiese mit einem kleinen, Wasser gefüllten Loch in der Mitte wäre Gold wert :q


----------



## Leif (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



hotte50 schrieb:


> also diese Pacht- oder Kaufpreise sind ja wohl mal wieder teilweise ein schlechter Witz. 1000 Euro Jahrespacht für einen Tümpel von 2.500 qm#q
> 
> In der Nähe von meinem Heimatort hat jemand einen ca. 60.000 qm großen und ca. 10 m tiefen See für 3.600 € Jahrespacht bekommen.
> 
> Manche denken wirklich, eine Wiese mit einem kleinen, Wasser gefüllten Loch in der Mitte wäre Gold wert :q



Hallo,

klar denken einige so.
Aber in wasserarmen Ecken sind die Preise immer sehr hoch.

Aber das hier ist mal nen Wucher.

http://www.immobilienscout24.de/findNew.national/resultDialog.go;jsessionid=A914DD5040B12BEC52EC1A6E5CF526D0.worker2?iac=2&event:doExpose=go&style=is24&is24EC=IS24&results.resultList=41335639&obIdControl=41335639


----------



## Leif (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Kreis Wesel in NRW


----------



## igler (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



> Hallo,
> 
> klar denken einige so.
> Aber in wasserarmen Ecken sind die Preise immer sehr hoch.
> ...


Also das ist der OBERHAMMER habe nichts vergleichbares gesehen:#2: :#2:


----------



## Leif (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



igler schrieb:


> Also das ist der OBERHAMMER habe nichts vergleichbares gesehen:#2: :#2:



davon kaufen sich andere was ganz anderes.
Das kannste glauben


----------



## Axel222 (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Suche einen Teich zum mieten, im Kreis gütersloh. Sollte nicht zu teuer sein.


----------



## Leif (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



Axel222 schrieb:


> Suche einen Teich zum mieten, im Kreis gütersloh. Sollte nicht zu teuer sein.



Hi du.

Wilkommen im Forum.
Ne kleine Vorstellung von dir wäre noch schön, damit wir wissen mit wem wir es zu tun haben.

Habe für dich mal folgendes rausgesucht.
Gib mal bescheid ob es dir geholfen hat.

Kasnnst du bestimmt auch zum Mietkauf erwerben oder mal Pacht anfragen!


Das könnte was für dich sein!


----------



## Axel222 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Danke für die Antwort


----------



## @dr! (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

habe auch mal was gefunden . 

http://cgi.ebay.de/PACHTGRUNDSTUCK-...5QQihZ012QQcategoryZ74660QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

liegt bei gescher im münsterland. 
mit einer schönen, eingerichteten hütte


----------



## Leif (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Mal was für die reichen unter uns.

Hier klicken!


----------



## Leif (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Bei Karlsruhe


----------



## Leif (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Mal wieder NRW


----------



## igler (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



> Mal was für die reichen unter uns.
> 
> Hier klicken!


*Also das kann mir keiner ertzählen: DER HAT DOCH WAS GERAUCHT ODER?*
Für das Geld kann ich mir Drei Forellenzuchtanlagen mir einem Wohnhaus Schlachtraum usw.kaufen.


----------



## Leif (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hallo Igler.

ich habe das Gefühl die werden immer teurer.
Bin gespannt wann die erste Anlage für 10.000.000 € kommt.

Gruß Leif


----------



## Leif (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Mal was billigeres.

http://www.immobilienmarkt.de/dl/obj/1521409


----------



## Leif (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

http://www.harry-oschatz-immobilien.de/ubersicht/land-forstwirtschaft/fischzucht_in_wittingen.html


----------



## Pikecarp (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

@ Leif


Hallo,

haste auch was im Rhein-Main-Gebiet gefunden??

Was gibts du als Suchauftrag in Immobilienscout ein???

:vik: Weiter so ist super das sich jemand die Arbeit macht und die Angebote hier reinstellt...:m 

Viele Grüße aus Kelkheim


Rene´


----------



## Leif (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



Pikecarp schrieb:


> @ Leif
> 
> 
> Hallo,
> ...




Hallo Rene

http://kleinanzeigen.meinestadt.de/kelkheim-taunus/detail.php?siteid=1522365


Der ist  zur Pacht.

Ist natürlich ne menge Arbeit mit verbunden, aber das kann den Preis drücken.
Der Teich müsste auch vergrößerbar sein.


Aber ich halte die Augen weiter offen.


----------



## igler (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

WAS zu Vrpachten in Aschaffenburg:
http://www.quoka.de/wassersport/angeln/cat_51_5106_5810_adresult_11011451.html

habe noch was gefunden:





 Tröstau *Fischteich* zu *verpachten*. Tel 09232/7338

Es geht weiter:
http://fulda.markt.de/Anzeige/Grundst%C3%BCcke/ANGELTEICH+zu+verpachten//show.op?recordId=eb3f7b0d&reslength=900&index=2&category=1&sortKey=5#_self

Weiter:
*Fischteich*, Lkrs. DAH zu *verpachten*. 
Tel. 01 60/91 97 57 53 
UND NOCH WAS!
Größerer Fischteich an kleinen ...
Größerer Fischteich an kleinen Angelverein langfristig zu verpachten. Tel. 02831/6881
Ort:47608 GeldernTypreis:Region:MoersAnzeigedatum:05.05.07Anzeigenkennung:a203b43e


----------



## igler (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

TEEEEEEEEICH!!!!
*Fischteich* in Gescher zu *verpachten*
Größe ca. 1600qm,  guter Fischbestand, Stromanschluss sowie Bohrloch vorhanden ab sofort frei. Jahrespacht 1.500.-Euro​
















Immobilie rechts oben,
MFH in Coesfeld, vermietet, gute Mieterstruktur mit pünktlicher Zahlungsweise. 

​Mobil 0179 54 74 856 od. Tel.02542-953432 http://209.85.129.104/search?q=cach...chteich+zu+verpachten&hl=de&ct=clnk&cd=56#top


----------



## Leif (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Lothringen zum kauf


----------



## Dom 3491 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hab auch was gefunden:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fischteich-Angel...ryZ66447QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Dom 3491 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Auch nicht schlecht aber viel viel arbeit...
http://cgi.ebay.de/Buchholz-Grundst...ryZ66445QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Gruß Dom


----------



## Oscar11 (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hi und Hallo,

Ich könnt ein kleines Freizeitgrundstück haben. Liegt 5 km von mir in der Eifel. Hat 1000qm Wiese, davon 250 qm eingezäunt und ca. 80 qm Fischweiher mit Forellen, kleiner Geräteschuppen/Gartenhaus ca. 12 Cm, paar Anpflanzungen also auch noch als Garten nutzbar, Quellwasser gespeist und noch n Bach am Grundstück!

Preis wäre 6500€. Was haltet ihr davon???? Ok normale Wiese kostet hier 0,60€ qm, der Teich ist nicht sehr gross, ich such aber auch nur was als Hobby und für Freizeit, grillen, gärtnern.
Sonstige grössere Anlagen hier sind erst ab 20 000€ und mehr zu haben!

Thx Ossy11


----------



## Leif (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Mal wieder was neues!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Grundstueck-mit-Fischweiher_W0QQitemZ140118469417QQihZ004QQcategoryZ66407QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## igler (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Mal wirklich was interresantes:_
http://cgi.ebay.de/Teichanlage-Fisc...3QQihZ008QQcategoryZ66447QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Guido (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hat mal einer was in meiner Gegend gefunden 29562 Suhlendorf liegt bei Uelzen ?? Wäre nett wenn Ihr euch meldet falls was gesehen wird.
Gruss
Guido


----------



## Leif (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fischteich-Angelteich-Fischteichanlage_W0QQitemZ260123273593QQihZ016QQcategoryZ66448QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Nur zum Verkauf in der region Saarpfalz


----------



## Leif (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hier was in Schwalbach



http://cgi.ebay.de/Weiher_W0QQitemZ290123298615QQihZ019QQcategoryZ66448QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Leif (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hallo,

mal wieder was aus NRW zum pachten.


http://cgi.ebay.de/Angelteich-in-Traumlage-zu-verpachten-NRW-Geldern_W0QQitemZ260124880377QQihZ016QQcategoryZ66446QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Another_Sky (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



Leif schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mal wieder was aus NRW zum pachten.
> 
> ...


 
Schaut ja nett aus. Und 150,-€ im Monat erscheint mir nicht so viel, oder?

Aber, wo ist nun Geldern?? |kopfkrat


----------



## Cloud (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

bei der holländischen grenze in der Nähe von Kamp-Lintfort und Wesel


----------



## Another_Sky (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



Cloud schrieb:


> bei der holländischen grenze in der Nähe von Kamp-Lintfort und Wesel


 
Ah, also am Niederrhein. Also gar nicht so weit von Köln wech |kopfkrat

Also, wer macht mit? Kann man ja mit mehreren in Angriff nehmen. #6


----------



## Leif (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hallo,

NRW war schon immer teuer mit teichen.
Optisch macht der teich nen guten Eindruck.
Könnte sich lohnen.


----------



## Another_Sky (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Wäre ja mal interessant zu wissen, welche Fische dort eingesetzt sind.

Interessant ist es auf jeden Fall. Ich könnte mir ehrlich gesagt gut vorstellen, das gemeinsam mit ein paar anderen in Angriff zu nehmen. 

Ich glaube ich schreibe die mal an bzgl. mehr Infos zum Gewässer.


----------



## D-Info (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hallo, 
ich kenne den Teich sehr gut. 
Er ist leider durch Verschlammung recht flach (geschätzt max 1,20m). Dennoch findet sich recht fetter Karpfen, Rotfeder, Barsch, Aal, Schleie und Hecht um die 70 -80 cm. Ausserdem diverse Kleinfische, Enten, Gänse manchmal Graureiher und Kormoran (aber nicht in Schwärmen, sondern nur vereinzelt). Das Gewässer ist sehr Nähstoffreich (Wasserflöhe und Kleinstkrebse in unmengen)
Blinkern und Spinnen kannste vergessen, schwimmende Wobbler sind angesagt (wg. der Tiefe). 
Die bisherigen Pächter waren höchstens 10 mal pro Jahr am Teich und haben ihn vernachlässigt. 
Der Teich ist recht gross (geschätzte 250m x 60m an der breitesten Stelle). Eine Entschlammung wäre eine riesen Aufgabe, aber nicht unlösbar. 
Man kann durch Entschlammung gut 1 - 1,5m tiefe rausholen. (Dann wäre das ein Traumgewässer)

Die Anlage liegt übrigens so gut versteckt, dass selbst die Gelderner nichts über deren Existenz wissen. Er ist schön abgelegen und in absolut ruhiger Lage. 
Der Verpächter ist ein super netter Typ um die 40 Jahre, sehr zuvorkommend und hilfsbereit. 

Viele Grüße, 
Claus


----------



## Peterpaul (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Ist nicht mal was im Norden von S-H dabei :c


----------



## xxtrem01 (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hoffe ich auch#c#c#c

...aber bitte ganz oben im Norden!!!|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Another_Sky (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hallo D-Info,

Vielen Dank für deinen Post!!!

Hört sich ja nach doch recht viel Arbeit an. Alleine wird das ja schon fast zu einer Lebensaufgabe, oder?!

Was eindeutig für das Gewässer spricht ist die Größe, die Lage, dass es kein reines stehendes Gewässer ist und vor allem, dass es ein eutrophes Gewässer ist.

Jedoch hört es sich nicht danach an, als ob ein blutiger Anfänger wie ich daraus etwas machen könnte. Meiner Meinung nach wäre es hier ratsam sich mit ein paar Leuten zusammen zu schließen und das ganze dann im Team in Angriff zu nehmen.


----------



## diamondo (15. Juni 2007)

*Grundstück mit 2 Angelteichen und Anglerhütte*

Biete für einen Freund folgendes zu pachten oder kauf an:

ein ca. 2000qm großes Grundstück bei dem bekannten Kurort Manderscheid (Eifel) mit zwei Angelteichen, einem Aufzuchtbecken und einer großen Anglerhütte mit Geräteschuppen.

Die zwei Teiche und das Aufzuchtbecken werden durch einen Bach gespeist 
Die eigene Zufahrt führt zuerst auf eine Wiese, diese könnte man platt walzen und als Parkplatz nutzen.  

In der Hütte kann man super Feten feiern denn es wohnt kein direkter Nachbar daneben. :vik:

Das Grungstück ist für alle interessant die Erholung suchen oder auch für begeisterte Angler die immer schon den Traum von eigenen Angelteichen hatten. |supergri
*Als Verkaufspreis 40000,-Euro, 
Pacht 2500,-Euro pro Jahr*

Bei Interesse bitte alles weitere per email an mich

Gruss
Hans-Peter


----------



## sicke (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hallo. Ich suche einen Teich zur Pacht im Umkreis von Ibbenbüren und Recke. Kennt jemand was


----------



## Zanderschreck37 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

*Kennt vielleicht jemand einen Angelgewässer im Raum Karlsruhe,Pforzheim,Stuttgart das zu verpachten oder zu verkaufen ist???*


----------



## igler (1. August 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



> Das Grungstück ist für alle interessant die Erholung suchen oder auch für begeisterte Angler die immer schon den Traum von eigenen Angelteichen hatten. |supergri
> *Als Verkaufspreis 40000,-Euro, *
> *Pacht 2500,-Euro pro Jahr*


SUPPERRRR WUNSCHPREIS#q|sagnix|abgelehn
20 Euro pro qm -sicher! 
aber na ja warum nicht jeden Tag wird ein d..... geboren-ich weiß den muß man nur finden.


----------



## Maurice (1. August 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

hi
dieser see in geldern in nrw kostet echt nur 150 euros im monat???sieht auf dem bild ja echt super aus würde den gern ma live sehen.mit dem entschlammen müste man ja nicht unbedingt direkt  machen könnte man ja auch vielleicht später machen.wäre echt was feines eine kleinen see,weiher oder so sein eigen zu nennen.
mfg
maurice


----------



## Leif (1. August 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hallo,

der See ist schon weg.


----------



## raubi195 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

hi !!!!!!!!!!!!glaubt bitte nicht , das so ein see so leicht ist zu bewirtschaften. einige leute denken, das mann dort machen kann was man will. stimmt nicht . bei uns z.b braucht man einen fischereischein b und alle viertel jahre wird bei uns alles überprüft. d.h. wasserqualität fischbesatz u.s.w und das ist nicht nur in berlin so, sondern normalerweise bundesweit. habe mit vaterstaat deshalb schon einige discusionen geführt. 
mfg peer


----------



## Kaschi (8. August 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hi
Ich suche einen Teich nähe Hamburg. Kennt da wer was sich lohnen würde ?
Gruß Kaschi


----------



## Reisender (8. August 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



Kaschi schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich suche einen Teich nähe Hamburg. Kennt da wer was sich lohnen würde ?
> Gruß Kaschi


 

Moin Kaschi,|wavey:

Wer bist du wo Wohnst du was kannst du..................|kopfkrat

Stell dich doch mal kurz vor, damit wir wissen wer du bist !!! 

Und vielleicht kann dir dann ja auch geholfen werden...:m:vik:


----------



## Kaschi (8. August 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Naja was soll ich da sagen?
Ich bin 39 Jahre alt wohne direkt in Hamburg (karo-viertel).
Was ich Kann? Nun da gibt es 'ne menge ,aber ich denke das du wissen willst was ich in bezug auf Teich- und Fischepflege kann. Ich muss zugeben das ich da noch etwas unerfahren bin,hatte vor ein paar Jahren eine Teichbeteildigung der mit Forellen und Karpfen besetz war.Angeln is seit ca.30 Jahren ein Hobby von mir mit mal mehr oder weniger Einsatz.
Hoffe das das erst ma reicht)
Gruß Kaschi


----------



## Reisender (8. August 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



Kaschi schrieb:


> Naja was soll ich da sagen?
> Ich bin 39 Jahre alt wohne direkt in Hamburg (karo-viertel).
> Was ich Kann? Nun da gibt es 'ne menge ,aber ich denke das du wissen willst was ich in bezug auf Teich- und Fischepflege kann. Ich muss zugeben das ich da noch etwas unerfahren bin,hatte vor ein paar Jahren eine Teichbeteildigung der mit Forellen und Karpfen besetz war.Angeln is seit ca.30 Jahren ein Hobby von mir mit mal mehr oder weniger Einsatz.
> Hoffe das das erst ma reicht)
> Gruß Kaschi




Nun wissen wir zumindest wer du bist !!!!!:vik::vik: Ist halt einfacher mit einem zu Posten wenn man einge sachen weiß.......:m:m

Hast du dir schon mal den ganzen Fred durchgelesen ???? Da sind einige Teiche bei, die in deiner nähe sind. Ob sie noch zu haben sind, ist eine andere frage....#c#c


----------



## Leif (8. August 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hallo reisender

Ich hatte mal überlegt ob wir den Fred nicht nach Bundesländern sortieren.
Da ich ja kein Moderator bin und so wie es auch ausschaut nie werde kann ich es nicht machen.

Ne ne .....


----------



## Reisender (8. August 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



Leif schrieb:


> Hallo reisender
> 
> Ich hatte mal überlegt ob wir den Fred nicht nach Bundesländern sortieren.
> Da ich ja kein Moderator bin und so wie es auch ausschaut nie werde kann ich es nicht machen.
> ...




Prügel doch mal Thomas oder unseren Franz, vielleicht können die was richten.
Einfach mal anschreiben und fragen....vielleicht haben die ja eine Idee..#c


----------



## Leif (8. August 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Ne, ich habs aufgegeben. Dann heißt es nur wieder das die mods es so richtig machen wie es jetzt ist. ich habe mich so oft angeboten selber Mod hier in dem Bereich zu machen. Aber kein bedarf. Wenn die Mods nicht dranstehen würden wüsste ich gar nicht wer es ist. Aber wie sagt thomas immer, ein mod muss modrieren und nicht mehr.
Ich finde, man muss sich auch mit dem themengebiet identifizieren. Was würde ich euch bei big Game bringen?
Naja lassen wir das Thema lieber.

Ich hätte schon gerne ne Oberrubrik gehabt wo alles übersichtlich drin steht.


----------



## Kalle25 (8. August 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Machbar ist vieles. Und eine Aufteilung nach Bundesländern lässt sich auf die ein oder andere Weise realisieren. Da stellt sich nur die Frage, ob sich der Aufwand lohnt. 

Schreibt doch einfach mal ein paar Vorschläge, wie ihr Euch das vorstellen könnt. Am besten dafür einen neuen Thread nehmen, damit dieser hier nicht "verwässert" wird.


----------



## Reisender (8. August 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Fischteiche zu verpachten...

PLZ: 1-3......Klicken
PLZ: 4-6......Klicken
..
..
..
..
..

So könnte man das machen z.b

Wie die Angebote rein kommen, das weiß ich nun auch nicht.....#c#c Aber der Franzel kann da bestimmt helfen..:m


----------



## Kalle25 (8. August 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Wäre eine Möglichkeit. Diese Rubriken mit Leben füllen kann man auf verschiedenen Wegen: Manuell (wie bisher auch), durch event. Werbepartner,....


----------



## Fischpaule (8. August 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Moin
Denkt ihr nicht, das es die ganze Sache etwas unübersichtlich macht wenn hier alle Themen nochmals aufgesplittet werden? 
In dem durchaus sinnvollen, von Leif erstellten, Thema sind gerade einmal 250 Einträge in knapp einem Jahr zusammengekommen.

Gruß, der fischpaule |wavey:


----------



## Leif (8. August 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Moin
> Denkt ihr nicht, das es die ganze Sache etwas unübersichtlich macht wenn hier alle Themen nochmals aufgesplittet werden?
> In dem durchaus sinnvollen, von Leif erstellten, Thema sind gerade einmal 250 Einträge in knapp einem Jahr zusammengekommen.
> 
> Gruß, der fischpaule |wavey:



Hallo fischpaule. 
Schreib beim Thema Änderungen mit.

Greetz leif


----------



## Kalle25 (8. August 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Deswegen auch meine Frage, ob sich der Aufwand lohnt.


----------



## Haggard (15. August 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Falls jemand was in der Gegend Diepholz und näherer Umgebung hat , bitte ich um Infos.Dankeschön 
Leider klappt das nicht mit unserem Bauvorhaben und nun wollen wir etwas pachten...


----------



## Gesangsverein (15. August 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hi!
Ich komme aus der Nähe von Würzburg und möchte mir mit einem Freund zusammen einen kleineren Teich zulegen - nix großes! - wir sind beide recht neu auf dem Gebiet und möchten gerne etwas pachten womit wir auch zurecht kommen.
Wo meint ihr lassen sich lassen sich kleine (sagen wir mal um die 150-500qm) Teiche am besten finden ?
Was is so der durchschnittspreis pro qm wenn man sich nicht über den Tisch ziehen lassen möchte ?

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## tomkat (24. August 2007)

*Teichanlage im Raum Odenwald / HD / MA gesucht*

Hallo
Ich suche einen Weiher oder eine Teichanlage zur pacht oder kauf.
Wer kann mir helfen ?


----------



## tomkat (25. August 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

hallo
ich suche auch einen weiher ...
falls jemand was im raum odenwald / mannheim / heidelberg / ludwigshafen hört

please contact me !


----------



## diamondo (25. August 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



igler schrieb:


> SUPPERRRR WUNSCHPREIS#q|sagnix|abgelehn
> 20 Euro pro qm -sicher!
> aber na ja warum nicht jeden Tag wird ein d..... geboren-ich weiß den muß man nur finden.


 
Hallo Igler,

der Preis bezieht sich auch nicht nur auf das Grundstück sondern auch auf das Angelhaus mit Abstellhütte. Da ist der Preis sicher nicht zuviel !!!
Und solche Komentare kannst du sicher für dich behalten, ok?


----------



## igler (25. August 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Sicherlich nicht!
Es ist keine Beleidigung es ist meine Meinung,und mein gutes Recht.


----------



## hotte50 (25. August 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



igler schrieb:


> Sicherlich nicht!
> Es ist keine Beleidigung es ist meine Meinung,und mein gutes Recht.



lass ihn doch......er duldet halt keinen Widerspruch, geschweige denn andere Meinungen.

Wundert mich nur das unsere Mod's noch nicht dahinter gekommen sind das sich unter dem Angebot sehr wahrscheinlich kommerzielle Werbung versteckt. Seine Internetpräsenz ist ja auch gewerblich.


----------



## diamondo (25. August 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Also eins will ich mal klarstellen:
Das Angebot ist von einen Freund und nichts  ist auf meiner Seite gewerblich, wie kommst du  auf sowas?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Kurse anzubieten ist gewerblich.
Jede Art der Werbung (nicht nur Banner/Links in der Signatur, auch Signatur- und Benutzerbilder) ist nur nach vorheriger Genehmigung erlaubt.


----------



## Fischpaule (30. August 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Moin
Das kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein, da ist ja schon wieder dieses Angebot, 
würde mich nicht wundern, wenn sich "diamondo" zwei mal angemeldet hat....  

Gruß, der Fischpaule |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Werde tätig.....


----------



## Leif (3. September 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hallo,

habe mal wieder was neues, für alle die nen Forellensee eröffnen möchten.


Guckt mal hier!


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (3. September 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

hallo suche forellenteich zum pachten im landkreis stade !

am besten im umkreis von 21702 ahlerstedt !

wenn einer wa weiss bitte melden !

mfg wv


----------



## Micro (6. September 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

ich suche jetzt seit 6 monaten einen teich in raum nrw 47495 würde sogar ca: 100km umkreis was nehem kann mir da jemand weiter helfen ????


----------



## Sigma (16. September 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hallo,

wir suchen in Schleswig-Holstein einen Teich den man pachten kann. Wir wollen Forellen einsetzen, der Teich muss nicht besonders groß sein, sollte aber relativ modderfrei sein. Wenn uns da jemand helfen könnte, wären wir sehr dankbar. Also, keinen großen Angelsee, sondern einen Teich oder kleinen See, in dem man sich 200-300 Forellen zum räuchern großziehen kann. Besten Dank schonmal und nen schönen Sonntag noch
Beste Grüße
Timo Kock


----------



## igler (18. September 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Angelteich-Fisch...ryZ66436QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/Wochenend-und-Fr...ryZ66436QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/Angelteich-See-S...ryZ66436QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Hoffe das für einen oder den anderen was bei ist.


----------



## Schwarzwusel (19. September 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Moin !! Ich/wir suchen auch einen Teich oder See in Schleswig Holstein (Kreis Ostholstein) zur Pacht... sollte einer was wissen oder hören sagt bitte bescheid........ Bei Abschluss eines Pachtvertrages gibst für den Vermittler ein Jahr Gratis Angeln :q        Danke..........


----------



## thymonst (27. September 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hallo,
Suche einen Teich nähe Gummersbach-Reichshof!


----------



## meeresdrachen (29. September 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

@Schleswig-Holsteiner,

wäre das was für euch?
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?t=4229

Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen


----------



## Schwarzwusel (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

@Meeresdrachen .. Danke für den Tip.. hab mich mal mit Uwe in Verbindung gesetzt


----------



## fischflocke (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hallo,
ich habe ein ca. 3500 qm großes Grundstück gepachtet mit 2 große Teiche ca. 50 x 20 Meter und 1 Teich ca. 15 x 15 Meter. Habe dieses Jahr sehr viel Arbeit darin investiert um die Teiche zu säubern, Baumschnitt etc. Jetzt wird mir das aber zu viel. Ich möchte das Grundstück nicht abgeben, aber ich würde gerne so 3 Leute dabeihaben. Im Moment sind ca. 1000 Forellen (kleine und große) sowie Karpfen ca. 40 Stück enthalten. Die Teichanlage ist in 58456 Witten. Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch Interesse da mitzumachen? Ich bezahle ca. 1000 EURO im Jahr dafür an Pacht. Meldet euch mal.


----------



## flasha (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hallo,
ich suche einen Teich im Raum Menden bzw. NRW. Sollte aber auch net mehr als 50km sein.


----------



## Siegkaner (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hi und Hallo
Weiss jemand vielleicht was in Bonn und Umgebung??

Danke im vorraus.

Gruss Markus


----------



## Ufertrampler (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hallo zusammen,

ist wirklich ein super Portal mit vielen Tips hier.

suche auch einen Teich zum pachten im Umkreis von Düsseldorf,
vielleicht hört ja jemand mal was würd mich freuen wenn Ihr was wisst.


----------



## Afro (30. Oktober 2007)

*Suche einen See\Weiher zur pacht oder zum kauf*

Hallo ihr
Suche seid längerem einen See\Weiher in meiner.
Würde mich freuen wenn jemand ein angebot hätte oder einen Tipp wo es einen gibt.
Er sollte im Kreis Reutlingen sein, wenn es ein bisschen weiter weg sein sollte von Reutlingen trotzdem einfach mal schreiben |wavey:.
Vielen Dank


----------



## C.K. (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche einen See\Weiher zur pacht oder zum kauf*

Ich habe die Themen zusammengeführt, ist übersichtlicher.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Suche einen See\Weiher zur pacht oder zum kauf*



C.K. schrieb:


> Ich habe die Themen zusammengeführt, ist übersichtlicher.


 
Schönen dank...auch#6!

Grüsse aus China


----------



## Leif (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hi du,

danke,

das nenn ich ne super Leistung von nem Mod. habe schon lange drauf gewartet.

Aber Hut ab! Du machst das schon. 


Leif


----------



## Leif (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Mal wieder was aus Österreich

http://www.flohmarkt.at/php/detail/FVS9bPN8C9


----------



## Leif (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Noch einer

http://www.flohmarkt.at/php/detail/LVQ8pz3lUX


----------



## Leif (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

und noch einer

http://www.flohmarkt.at/php/detail/Cbv5urEZlO


----------



## Leif (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Könnte Deutschland NRW sein oderß

http://www.flohmarkt.at/php/detail/S5aIq6uyEM


----------



## Leif (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Schönes Ding, aber der Preis passt gar nicht

http://www.immowiesel.at/7175_Fischteich_Klingenbach_Anlageobjekt__Immobilien_Inserat.html


----------



## igler (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



> Schönes Ding, aber der Preis passt gar nicht
> 
> http://www.immowiesel.at/7175_Fischt...n_Inserat.html
> __________________


Ist doch nicht weiter schlimm man muß die Pacht nur 100 Jahre weiterlaufen lassen dann hat man den Teich wieder drin.
Mann muß nur dafür sorgen das einer vorbeikommt und dich ausbuddelt sonst kannste ja net angeln gehen.


----------



## thymonst (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hallo, Ist zufällig ein Teich in oder um Reichshof zu verpachten?


----------



## Pom50 (2. November 2007)

*Suche Seen/Teiche im Raum SHA & HN*

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche Seen/Teiche in allen größen zum pachten im Raum Schwäbisch Hall und Heilbronn. Am besten wären Seen im Großraum Schwäbisch Hall. Weis jemand brach liegende oder Pächterlose Gewässer?


----------



## Pom50 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hallo,

ich suche Seen/Teiche zum pachten im Großraum Schwäbisch Hall? Weis jemand von brachen, pächterlosen Seen?


----------



## Leif (2. November 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Freizeitgrundstu...ryZ66436QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## TorstenM (3. November 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Das hier ist mal was aus Niedersachsen !

http://cgi.ebay.de/Teichanlage-Ange...ryZ66269QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Fischpaule (3. November 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



TorstenM schrieb:


> Das hier ist mal was aus Niedersachsen !
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Teichanlage-Ange...ryZ66269QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



...na das ist doch mal ein vernünftiges Angebot, sieht ganz vernünftig aus und der Preis ist auch moderat


----------



## Der_rheinangler (8. November 2007)

*suche Fischteich in rlp zum pachten*

Hallo,

spiele mit dem Gedanken mir einen  fischteich/angelweiher zu pachten zusammen mit ein paar fereunden.

Habe allerdings wenig ahnung wie ich an sowas rankomme.

wenn ihr von einem wisst oder selbst was zu verpachten habt könnt ihr auch ja mal melden. wäre nett.  
Am besten in Rheinland Pfalz in der größeren umgebung von Speyer - Landau - Germersheim


----------



## Leif (10. November 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Mal wieder was aus Niedersachsen.


http://cgi.ebay.de/Teichanlage-Ange...ryZ66269QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Pilaster (14. November 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hi,

Zwar kein Fischteich, sondern ein Grundstück am See - aber evtl. trotzdem interessant für jemand aus der Gegend

http://www.diia.de/?thema=objekt_detail&id=412&list=1&PHPSESSID=87ec79eed39b07148b2d653a041edee8


----------



## jl071162 (16. November 2007)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

habe auch noch einen gefunden. Lage für mich aber nicht interessant. (PLZ 26676)  Läuft über Makler, Kurztext und bild füge ich bei "Ein wunderschönes eingewachsenes Teichgrundstück mit eigener Zufahrt zum Grundstück.Diese Anlage wurde allgemein auch zur Forellenzucht genutzt da ein Wasserzulauf sowie ein Ablauf vorhanden sind. Mitten in dem Teich befindet sich eine kleine mit Bäumen bewachsene Insel. Dieser Teich befindet sich mitten in einer Wiesenlandschaft,eine absolute ruhige Lage. *                                      VB: 54000 EUR                       Prov. 3,57 % (incl. MwSt.)                       Angebot: 5350-269                  "

http://www.pfeiffer-koberstein-immobilien.de/images/5350-269_1.jpg
*


----------



## Schneemann (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hallo fischflocke,

suche dringend eine Teichanlage und wäre sehr daran interessiert bei dir mit einzusteigen.
Wohne in Witten Heven und würde mich freuen, wenn ich kurzfristig von dir hören 
würde. Ruf doch einfach mal an.
Mobil: 0172 2679167

Viele Grüße
Schneemann


----------



## carphunter96 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hallo 
Suche einen Nachpächter für unseren Angelteich.
Da wir aus Zeitgründen diesen teich nicht mehr nutzen können suchen wir ab sofort einen nachpächter.
Der Teich hat eine Fläche von ca 2500 Quadratmeter und befindet sich in 29361 Höfer (Landkreis Celle).Der Teich hat einen Frischwasserzulauf von einem Bach.Im Bach darf auf der Länge des Teiches geangelt werden. Im Bach haben wir Bachforellen,Aale und Rotaugen gefangen. Zum Teich gehört eine Hütte mit Chemieklo.Es ist auch ein Steg vorhanden,der letzten Sommer neu gebaut wurde.Die Jahrespacht beträgt 600€.Der Teich kann mit oder ohne Besatz übernommen werden. Weiteres per PN


----------



## der_max (29. Januar 2008)

*Suche Angelteich im Großraum ERLANGEN / NBG / FO*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hallo!

Ich suche einen Angelteich/Weiher o.ä. zur Pacht im Großraum Erlangen, Nürnberg, Forchheim. Bitte alles anbieten.. Am besten nicht per PN sondern per mail (max_bartelt@web.de) oder 09131-533090.

Danke
Gruß max

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Kerriajaponika (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Suche Angelteich im Großraum ERLANGEN / NBG / FO*

Würde mich auf mal interessieren ob es noch Weiher hier in der Gegend gibt.


----------



## Syntac (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Suche Angelteich im Großraum ERLANGEN / NBG / FO*

Gelegentlich stolpert man schon mal über was, aber meistens eben "unter der Hand" via Mundpropaganda...


----------



## EsoxKiller (30. Januar 2008)

*Suche Angelteich im Raum Hannover!!!*

Petri,
ich suche ein Angelteich im Raum Hannover zur Pacht.
Bitte Angebote per PN.

Gruß Esox Killer


----------



## Allroundtalent (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Suche Angelteich im Raum Hannover!!!*

Vielleicht informierst du dich mal bei deiner Gemeinde bzw Bürgerbüro o.ä. ob Teiche zur Pacht frei sind, die du dann pachten könntest... 

...das wäre meine erste Idee...aber sagen wo welcher Teich zur pacht steht kann ich dir leider nicht...

Viel Glück noch bei deiner Suche!

MfG
A.T.​


----------



## C.K. (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Ich war mal wieder tätig und habe Eure Anfragen in den Sammelthread gepackt.


----------



## heck (1. Februar 2008)

*Angelteich in SH gesucht!!!*

Moin ich suche einen kleinen Teich oder See zur pacht, im bereich süd SH bis 1500,-€ vielleicht hat jemand einen Tip.


----------



## bussmann1183 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hallo Trouthunter Suche Schon Lange In Raum Pb So Hsk Ein Teich Oder Ganze Anlage.würde Mich Freuen Wen Ich Etwas Von Dir Hören Würde.
Danke Bussmann1183


----------



## bussmann1183 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hallo!
Bin Schon Lange Auf Der Suche Nach Einem Fischteich Würde Mich Freuen Etwas
Von Dir Zuhören.
Bussmann1183


----------



## Popeye (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



carphunter96 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Suche einen Nachpächter für unseren Angelteich.
> Da wir aus Zeitgründen diesen teich nicht mehr nutzen können suchen wir ab sofort einen nachpächter.
> Der Teich hat eine Fläche von ca 2500 Quadratmeter und befindet sich in 29361 Höfer (Landkreis Celle).Der Teich hat einen Frischwasserzulauf von einem Bach.Im Bach darf auf der Länge des Teiches geangelt werden. Im Bach haben wir Bachforellen,Aale und Rotaugen gefangen. Zum Teich gehört eine Hütte mit Chemieklo.Es ist auch ein Steg vorhanden,der letzten Sommer neu gebaut wurde.Die Jahrespacht beträgt 600€.Der Teich kann mit oder ohne Besatz übernommen werden. Weiteres per PN


 
Der Teich ist noch zu haben.


----------



## Hacka (26. Februar 2008)

*Teich zu pachten gesucht*

Hallo,
meine Kumpels und ich sind auf der Suche nach einem eigenen Teich, den wir für unsere Zwecke benutzen wollen. Wir sind alle Naturfreunde und das Hobby ist natürlich die Angelei und die Erhaltung des Fischbestandes.
Wer weiß im Raum 100km um Essen etwas zu pachten. Arbeiten rund ums Gewässer jeglicher Art werden von uns erledigt. Bitte melden unter Email oder 01632912958 
Danke
Hacka


----------



## bmt_hethske (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Teich zu pachten gesucht*

Meiner Meinung nach ist es am sinnvollsten Landwirte und Förster/Jäger nach Teichen zu fragen, die wissen meist, wo welche sind und auch wem sie gehören. Besorg dir außerdem Landkarten von dem Gebiet und suche nach Teichen. Auf genaueren Radwanderkarten, sind Kleingewässer oft einfacher zu finden.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## C.K. (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

@Hacka
Wir haben einen Sammelthread für so etwas, daher habe ich Deinen Thread hier geparkt.


----------



## cab678 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Bin auch auf der suche nach einem <fischteisch oder einem stück fluß in und um Fulda

weiß jemand was


----------



## Pilaster (13. März 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hi,

im PLZ Bereich 65329 wird am 11.4.  ein (meiner Meinung nach) interessantes Objekt mit 3 Fischteichen versteigert.

Vielleicht bleibt für mögliche Interessenten bis zum Versteigerungstermin noch Zeit wasserrechtliche Dinge zu klären.

http://www.hanmark.de/verfahren-7936.html

cu

pilaster


----------



## Blub (13. März 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin auch drauf und dran etwas zu kaufen oder ggf. zu pachten. Ich angle zwar schon einige Jahre aber von Teichbewirtschaftung habe ich so gut wie keine Ahnung. Gibt es empfehlenswerte Lektüre oder sonstige Informationen zu diesem Thema? Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.

Bis bald
Ralf


----------



## Phoenix (13. März 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



Blub schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich bin auch drauf und dran etwas zu kaufen oder ggf. zu pachten. Ich angle zwar schon einige Jahre aber von Teichbewirtschaftung habe ich so gut wie keine Ahnung. Gibt es empfehlenswerte Lektüre oder sonstige Informationen zu diesem Thema? Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.
> 
> ...



Ich kann das Buch "Der Teichwirt von Franz Geldhauser und Peter Gerstner" (ISBN 3-8001-4582-0) empfehlen, finde das recht gut aufgebaut und für den Anfgang hat es mir wichtige Grundlagen vermittelt. Im Internet und auch hier im Forum gibts natürlich auch noch viel zum nachlesen.


----------



## Blub (13. März 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



Phoenix schrieb:


> Ich kann das Buch "Der Teichwirt von Franz Geldhauser und Peter Gerstner" (ISBN 3-8001-4582-0) empfehlen, finde das recht gut aufgebaut und für den Anfgang hat es mir wichtige Grundlagen vermittelt. Im Internet und auch hier im Forum gibts natürlich auch noch viel zum nachlesen.


 
Danke, wird bestellt.

Gruss
Ralf


----------



## gte81 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

frage an den themensteller:
was machst du mit den vielen forellen? an wen kann man die verkaufen? könnt mir vorstellen das gaststätten und supermärkte schon ihre lieferer haben. und selbst wenn man ne große familie hat, wollen di nicht jeden tag forellen essen.
also wo kann man die verkaufen und zu was für nem preis?
danke
gruß


----------



## gte81 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

ups falscher tread


----------



## Peter2978678 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hallo
ich suche auch einen Weiher zum pachten in der nähe Heusweiler und Umgebung,wenn einer was weis kann er mir ja dann bitte schreiben.
Ach ja und wie sind denn im mom die Preislagen für die Pacht eines Weihers,kann mir das jemand sagen?
Bin neu hier!

Danke @ all


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (17. März 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Gibt es da auch was rund um Bergkamen????
So etwa 30km im Umkreis???


----------



## hackyhh (30. März 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

hihi komme aus hamburg und würde gerne mit meinem alten herrn einen angelsee pachten mieten  auch gerne in schleswig holstein  kann mir da einer weiter helfen wäre super suchen schon lange mfg hackyhh


----------



## Forellenzemmel (30. März 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



gte81 schrieb:


> frage an den themensteller:
> was machst du mit den vielen forellen? an wen kann man die verkaufen? könnt mir vorstellen das gaststätten und supermärkte schon ihre lieferer haben. und selbst wenn man ne große familie hat, wollen di nicht jeden tag forellen essen.
> also wo kann man die verkaufen und zu was für nem preis?
> danke
> gruß


 
Da kannst Du Dir einen Knoten in den Hintern machen - vom Preis her wirst Du niemals konkurenzfähig sein. Diverse gesetzliche Bestimmungen wirst Du auch beachten müssen.
Mit guten Beziehungen wäre es möglich mit einer Gaststätte oder Restaurant zu kooperieren - aber die werden das billiger bekommen. Bedenke auch, das die dann immer mit frischen Forellen versorgt sein müssen... Die rufen im tiefsten Winter an und auch mal halb Elf Abends. Da steckt dann doch ne ziemliche Logistik hinter, würd ich mir nicht antun.

Ich selbst hab immer ein paar Forellen mehr drin als ich für den Eigenbedarf benötige - und verschenk die dann an Gute Bekannte... 

Wenn ich die Kosten für Pacht, Futter und meine Arbeitstunden sowie den Besatz zusammenrechnen würde, wäre ich sowieso noch teurer als der gewerbliche Konkurent!

Nene, die Arbeit und die Pacht muß ich eh bringen, die Hundert Fischchen mehr tun mir da gar nicht weh... Als Setzlinge kosten die eigentlich gar nichts...|wavey:

Gruß Stefan


----------



## c.glogner (1. April 2008)

*Teich zu pachten gesucht raum vechta*

moin moin 
aus vechta hat zufällig jemand kenntnis darüber ob es in dem raum vechta und umgebung noch frei teiche gibt die man pachten kann ???wenn ja bitte melden.danke


----------



## Hombrebj2013 (2. April 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hallo Angelfreunde Ich und mein Kumpel suchen im Kreis Gütersloh oder Warendorf einen Fischteich zum Pachten!!!!


Bin um jeden Tip oder Hilfe Dankbar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






Petri Heil allen!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skydancer73 (8. April 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hallo Leute! #h

Suche Gewässer (Pacht, Ratenkauf, Kauf) im Raum Nürnberg, Bamberg, etc..
Auch an einer Pachtbeteiligung wäre ich interessiert.
Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar!

Gruß

skydancer73


----------



## makrele99 (8. April 2008)

*Suche Teich*

Der Teich sollte so ca. 2000-5000 m² haben und im kreis steinfurt , borken , münster oder coesfeld  liegen , suche schon sehr lange , habe aber bis jetzt noch nichts gefunden !!!
Für Antworten binn ich sehr dankbar !!!

Gruß Michael !!!


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (8. April 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

hallo und ich suche imemr noch teiche im raum stade buxtehude zeven ! 

mfg


----------



## c.glogner (8. April 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

moin
ich suche auch immer noch einen teich in raum vechta aber da scheinen ja schon alle vergeben zu sein wäer über jeden hinweiss oder rat und tat wie man vll noch anders an einen teich kommt dankbar.

mfg christian


----------



## kevin1986 (10. April 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

hallo fischflocke.

ich wäre sehr daran interressiert mit einzusteigen.......

melde dich bitte bei mir. 0172 8151899


----------



## kevin1986 (10. April 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

suche teiche in der nähe von witten.......... größe und menge egal.............

bochum ginge auch, genauso wetter,volmarstein,durchholz,hasslinghause.......wäre alles recht


----------



## SniperMS (10. April 2008)

*Suche Angelsee in Münster oder Umgebung*

Hallo zusammen!!!

Ich bzw. unser Angelverein aus Münster, sucht ein zusätzliches Angelgewässer ab 1ha zum pachten. Der See oder Teich sollte nicht weiter als 20 km von Münster entfernt sein.
Sind über jedes Angebot dankbar.
Eure Angebote und Preisvorstellungen schickt ihr mir am besten über eine PN.
Vielen Dank im vorraus.

Gruß Jan


----------



## bennson (16. April 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

gibt es Objekte um 42er Bereicht?? Würde mich freuen !

MFG


----------



## gruescho (19. April 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Wir sind ebenfalls auf der suche nach einem Angelteich . Größe egal,um so größer desto besser. Sollte im Raum Schleswig Holstein liegen. Wir suchen einen Angelteich als erweiterung unseres Ladens für unsere Anglerkunden.
Bei Angeboten mit Erfolg erwartet euch eine Belohnung
Melden an 
Tikro Krosch Heimtier und Angelbedarf
045518998550
Dominique Tipmann
Andree Krosch


----------



## flasha (19. April 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Suche einen Teich im Raum NRW!Am besten in der nähe von 58708 Menden


----------



## Bizzybone (28. April 2008)

*Suche Teich zum Pachten Raum Bremerhaven*

Ahjo, vllt hat ja jemand was gehört, dass in dieser Region was gehen soll?


----------



## Wanne (30. April 2008)

*AW: Suche Teich zum Pachten Raum Bremerhaven*

Was möchtest denn ausgeben?


----------



## Bizzybone (30. April 2008)

*AW: Suche Teich zum pachten Raum Bremerhaven*

So teurer der Teich, umso mehr Leute schaff ich mit ran *g*

Also habe ich mir auch noch keine Schmerzensgrenze überlegt.


----------



## Pearl (2. Mai 2008)

*Mitpächter oder in bayern (ingolstadt) selbst pachten*

hallo,

ich würde mir gerne einen weiher pachten oder mit jemanden mitpachten bzw. jemand von dem ich ein angelrecht pachten kann. 
vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen da ich schon seit längerem google und nichts finde. 

mfg

pearl


----------



## Oster91 (4. Mai 2008)

*Fischteich pachten nähe Wolfsburg*

Hallo will ein fisch teich pachten ( ich und mein Vater) 

sollte nähe wob sein 

MfG LAsse


----------



## PiraT86 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fischteich pachten nähe Wolfsburg*

:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q

#6


----------



## bmt_hethske (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fischteich pachten nähe Wolfsburg*

Ich empfehle nach wie vor Google Earth und eine gutes Navi. So lassen sich auch die verborgensten Teiche finden


----------



## mtropheus (7. Mai 2008)

*Teich gesucht....*

Hallo zusammen!

Suche im Umkreis von ca 30-50km von 30559 Hannover einen Teich zur Pacht!

Weiss jemand was? Erstmal alles anbieten|supergri!


----------



## Shamanic (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

juhu .....

ich habe jetzt endlich meine Anlage ...... 1,3 ha mit einigen Teichen .....

jetzt heißt es nur noch ausprobieren ..... wer hat den mit so was erfahrung?

Gruß aus Schleswig-Holstein

Shamanic


----------



## bmt_hethske (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

@Shamaniac
wo liegen denn deine Teiche? Vielleicht könnte man sich die zusammen mal angucken, dann kann man mal nen Besatz oder Bewirtschaftungsplan erarbeiten. Komme ja auch aus der Nähe. Kann dir auch Züchter und so empfehlen. 

Schreib doch mal ne PN wenn das bei dir auf Gehör stößt. Meine Teiche liegen bei Eckernförde.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Trader1667 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hallo,

Soeben habe ich gelesen, dass in Altmerdingsen, ein Ortsteil von 31311 Uetze, ein Fischteich zu verpachten ist. Ich habe mal angerufen um mich zu informieren. Die Wasserfläche beträgt 1000 m2 Besatz ist drin und eine Hütte ist auch mit auf dem Gelände. Pacht 750 Euronen im Jahr Ich habe selber kein Interesse weil ich schon einen Teich habe aber vielleicht sucht jemand von euch einen.


Gruß Dominik


----------



## Syrox (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

_Hi ich habe mal ein frage ich möchte mir ein teich in der Baßgeige Goslar pachten
wenn ich den teich gepachtet habe kan ich dann gleich forellen einsetzen oder was muss ich tuen und brauch man eine pumpe oder wie läuft das ab mit dem sauerstoff;+;+
_


----------



## Wanne (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Den Sauerstoffgehalt musst du testen lassen. Dann kannst du da auch gleich Forellen reinhauen. Würde dann aber noch ein wenig für Futterfisch sorgen z.B. Moderlieschen.


----------



## bmt_hethske (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Forellen nehmen anfangs nur schwer Futterfische an, daher muss meistens zugefüttert werden, je nach Besatzdichte! Beachte auf jeden Fall das Risiko der Einschleppung von Krankheiten. Ohne eine vernünftige Wasseranalyse lass den Besatz sein. Teste notfalls mit WENIGEN Forellen, ob die sich halten und auch wohl fühlen! *Besser aber du lässt dein Wasser fachgerecht testen!!!*


----------



## tom4life (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

erstmal hallo an alle hier,

bin mal der neue

komme immer wieder auf dieses board....egal was ich google!!!

bin wohl der absolute noob....und seit einer woche stolzer besitzer einer angel

bin auf der suche was zu pachten....ich weiss ihr denkt....kaum eine angek schon will er einen eigenen teich.
mir geht es mehr um in der natur zu sein....bin also nicht der hardcore angler, der mit allen tricks arbeitet um ainen fang zu landen.....ich mach das alles wegen des spasses und der wahnsinnigen ruhe und entspannung....aber viele pächter ärgern mich masslos.
daher der gedanke selber was zu machen....nicht unbedingt aus komerzgründen.

nun zum anliegen....suche teichanlage in/um Wolfsburg.

vielleicht kann mir wer helfen....hier wären auch tipps und tricks nicht schlecht

man sieht sich am wasser

thomas


----------



## Syrox (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

wie groß ist den der Teich in der Baßgeige Goslar und was kostet der im Jahr
Und die telefonnummer ist falsch die exestiert garnicht kann man da irgen wo hinfahren ???
sind in den teichen schon fische drin ich möchte mir ein forellen teich dort anlegen was  muss ich da kaufen oder kann ich gleich fische rein setzen.|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Fischpaule (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



Syrox schrieb:


> _Hi ich habe mal ein frage ich möchte mir ein teich in der Baßgeige Goslar pachten
> wenn ich den teich gepachtet habe kan ich dann gleich forellen einsetzen oder was muss ich tuen und brauch man eine pumpe oder wie läuft das ab mit dem sauerstoff;+;+
> _





Syrox schrieb:


> wie groß ist den der Teich in der Baßgeige Goslar und was kostet der im Jahr
> Und die telefonnummer ist falsch die exestiert garnicht kann man da irgen wo hinfahren ???
> sind in den teichen schon fische drin ich möchte mir ein forellen teich dort anlegen was  muss ich da kaufen oder kann ich gleich fische rein setzen.|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:



Moin Syrox
Erstmal ein herzliches |welcome:im AB

Irgendwie werde ich aus deinen Beiträgen nicht ganz schlau |kopfkrat, erst schreibst du uns, dass du ein Gewässer bei Goßlar pachten möchtest, so das man annehmen dürfte, das du zumindest weißt, um welches Gewässer es sich handelt und nun stellst du uns Fragen, die wohl nur der Besitzer beantworten kann....
Es kann ja sein, das es hier im AB ein Angebot über das Gewässer gab und ich es überlesen habe dann wäre deine Frage u.U. berechtigt aber ansonsten ist das schon etwas verwirrend|uhoh:

#h


----------



## Trout Bait (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hallo
hab mich grade angemeldet.
Ich suche einen Teich nähe Verden/Aller. So um die 20km. Mehr darf es nicht sein weil ich noch mit dem fahrrad hinfahren muss. Am besten so was wie ein teich mit bachzulauf. Oder eine jahre lang nicht benutzte forellenzucht anlage mit bach wäre cool.
Nicht alzu teuer. Und wenn der see saniert werden musss dann mach ich das auch nur preis darf max. 200€ im jahr betragen. Ich mache gerne noch was am teich. Sollten so 2teiche sein. Größe sollte so ungefähr so sein wie die teiche von bmt_hethske. Wenn ich so eine ähnliche anlage bekommen würde in meiner umgebung bitte sofort melden, aber bitte auch alles andere in meiner nähe anbieten!!!!!

Ich hoffe einer von euch wird fündig!!!!

mfg
Nico


----------



## forelly2007 (4. Juni 2008)

*suche Teich zum pachten*

Hallo suche im Raum HSK einen Angelteich kann mir einer bitte weiter helfen. Wäre super nett danke....


----------



## Bizzybone (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Suche auch einen Teich bei Bremerhaven. Umkreis von 30km !


----------



## Huf (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hallo ich such e auch einen Teich in der gegend Murnau, Penzberg, Kochel.

Wie kan ich so eine such bei Imobilienscout eingeben?


----------



## Shamanic (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

moin ...

an alle die Teiche suchen .... anstatt hier zu posten oder bei Immoscout zu suchen, solltet ihr euch mal bei den Landwirten in eurer Umgebung erkundigen .... oft wissen die am ehesten, wer wo einen Teich hat und den auch verpachten würde .....


----------



## Biene_Majo (6. Juni 2008)

*Angelteich zu pacten gesucht! Umgebung 46397 Bocholt*

Hallo wir suchen einen Angelteich in der Umgebung von Bocholt (Umkreis 30km).
Bitte alles anbieten!

Danke 

LG Linda#h


----------



## forelly2007 (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hallo Leute bin pfündig geworden bei Warburg und Wolfshangen sind Teiche in bei Warburg sind drei Teiche einer 30 mal 40 die anderen beiden 10 mal 20 rum ... will 500 euro im jahr haben. Der andere ist 3000 m² groß mit 5000 m² in der nähe von Wolfshagen knapp 2,50 m und will 1000 euro im jahr haben. Die frage ist wer will sich mit meinen Kumpel anschließen und einen Teich pachten. Meldet euch mal bitte privat 

gruß forelly2007


----------



## Flo66 (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hallo,

mit was für einer Pacht muss ich ca. rechnen bei folgendem Gewässer:
 -ca 70-90m lang, 20m breit(stellenweise mehr),
-bis 2 m tief, kleine Insel, 
-Bachzulauf der von umliegeneden Koppeln gespeisst wird,
- ringsherum komplett bis über das Wasser ragend mit Bäumen bewachsen, nur 2 kleine Stellen sing möglich zu befischen bis auf alternative Boot(ich weiß bei der Tiefe|kopfkrat), ringsrum einfach dicht gewuchert,
-Gibt relativ viele Teiche in der Gegend,

Und was ist überhaupt gängig als Jahrespacht?

Haben vor uns mit einem halben Dutzend Personen evtl. etwas in der Gegend zu pachten und haben zufällig diesen Teich gefunden, da er neben unseren Vereinsteichen liegt und es ringsrum noch mehr Teiche gibt die der Besitzer alle verpachtet hat, bis auf den einen.

Danke


----------



## Carp Hunter95 (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Kann mir einer helfen, ist wichtig. wollte mir mit meinem dad und meinem cousin einen teich mieten. Kann mir da jemand helfen, aja der teich sollte in münster ( Umkreis 50 km ) liegen.


----------



## Patrick Martin (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hallo boardies,
suche einen Teich/See im Ladkreis Forchheim/Bayreuth!!!
Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen??
Vielleicht weiß von euch jemand was?
Für zahlreiche Antworten wäre ich dankbar.

Petri Heil 
Patrick


----------



## Flo66 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hat niemand nicht mal eine Idee?

Oder kennt jemand ein anderes Gewässer im Kreis Segeberg?

MfG


----------



## Guido (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Suche Pachtteich bzw. Pachtbeteiligung im Raum Uelzen / Lüneburg. Biete Angelrecht in meinem eigenen Teich bzw. auch Bezahlung. Wer was weiß oder Interessiert ist bitte melden.
Gruss Guido

*P.S Biete auch Angelbeteidigung an meinem Teich, ohne Finanzieles Interesse|wavey:, da ich wenig Zeit habe mich zu kümmern:c.*


----------



## Syntac (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

sehr schöne anlage, nur leider viiiel zu weit von mir weg :c
http://cgi.ebay.de/Fischteichanlage...ryZ66436QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Jemir (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

ich suche auch nen Teich/See möglichst in der Umgebung von Bautzen. Kauf wäre ideal, Pacht geht zur Not auch.


----------



## flasha (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Suche Teich im Raum MK (Menden).


----------



## Fischpaule (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



Syntac schrieb:


> sehr schöne anlage, nur leider viiiel zu weit von mir weg :c
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Fischteichanlage...ryZ66436QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




...sieht zwar nett aus aber 4 Liter/s im Mittel, ist doch recht mager, das könnte auch heißen mal 8 Liter und mal 0 Liter :m

|wavey:


----------



## Syntac (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

hey, das ist das 4-8 fache von mir


----------



## Carp Hunter95 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

hat niemand mehr eine idee,???
Ps: Was gebt ihr immer bei ebay ein??


----------



## skydancer73 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hallo Teichfreunde und Teichsuchende, #h

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Partner der Interesse an einer Teichpacht bzw. Teichbewirtschaftung hat.

Hierzu folgende Infos:

1. Standorte der Teiche: *Raum Fürth*

2. Es wäre möglich eine komplette Teichanlage (Karpfenteiche) mit 
    4 zusammenhängenden Teichen zu pachten.
    (Jahrespachpreis richtet sich nach der Gesamtwasserfläche: je 0,1   
     ha wurde mir vom Besitzer ein Preis von 100 € genannt.
    Gesamtpreis müsste noch errechnet werden bzw. mit dem Besitzer  
    verhandelt werden.) 

3. Zusätzliche Teiche sind pachtbar:
    (Alle nachfolgenden Pachpreise sind die vom Besitzer genannten 
     Preise!)

Teich 5:
Größe: 0,8 ha
Jahrespacht: 800 €

Teich 6:
Größe: 0,6 ha
Jahrespacht: 600 €

Teich 7:
Größe: 0,4 ha
Jahrespacht: 400 €

4. Alle Teiche werden ab Oktober nach dem Abfischen verpachtet.

5. Neue Besatzfische (K1 , K2) können, müssen aber nicht (!!!), vom 
    Besitzer der Teiche bezogen werden, der selbst noch Teiche mit 
    Aufzuchtfischen bewirtschaftet.

6. Teiche haben eine durchschnittliche Wassertiefe von 2m 
     (-> Überwinterung möglich!)

7. Mönch, Ablaufrohre, etc. ist alles vorhanden und intakt. 

Ich habe mir die Teiche angeschaut und bin begeistert!
Ich bin nun auf der Suche nach einem zuverlässigen Partner der Interesse hat.
Folgende Vorstellungen habe ich: 

- Fischzucht (Karpfen, Schleien, Sonstige) für Eigenbedarf 
  (Speisefisch) sowie Abverkauf (privat, nebengewerblich 
  (Gaststätten, Aufzucht K1-K2 zum Verkauf) -> Kontakte bestehen) )
  zur Deckung der jährlichen Kosten

oder 

- Angelteich, abhängig von der Größe des Gewässers 
  (relativ hohe Jahreskosten!)

- Gemeinsamer Besatz 

- Teilung der Kosten und Gewinne 

- Teilung der Arbeit (Abfischen, Zeit für Pflege, etc.)

- Fischliebhaber 
  (Seid ihr wohl, sonst wärt ihr nicht im Forum unterwegs!  )

Wenn jemand Interesse haben sollte, bitte bei mir melden.
Können dann alles weitere abklären.


Gruß

skydancer73

#h


----------



## Texel01 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hallo,

ich suche im Kreis Gütersloh und Umgebung einen Angelteich zum Pachten oder Mieten.
Ich bitte darum mir alles anzubieten, da ich ein leidenschaftlicher Angler bin und wirklich schon sehr lange einen Teich suche.
Dankeschön im vorraus !!!


----------



## Fuxx (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem kleinen Teich zum pachten, nicht größer als 1ha, oder einer Pachtbeteiligung, egal ob mit Bewirtschaftung oder ohne, im Kreis Nienburg/Weser, Diepholz oder Hannover.

Bitte per PN melden.


----------



## Werner1 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hallo,

bin auf der Suche nach einem Teich mit Zulauf im Kreis Minden Lübbecke oder Herford.

Gruß
Werner1


----------



## NRWangler (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hallo und Petri Heil !


ich suche einen (evtl. auch zwei) nicht zu große, aber auch nicht zu kleine (!), Teiche/Seen im nahen Einzugsgebiet von Köln (bevorzugt der Kölner Süden). Perfekt wäre im "Dreieck" Köln-Süd - Wesseling - Hürth...

Natürlicher Wasserzulauf sollte schon sein...zumindest an einem der Teiche (überwiegend angedacht für Forellen, Saiblinge usw.).

Hätte schon ein paar gute Ideen, um was zukunftsträchtiges daraus zu machen... wird aber (verständlicherweise) hier nicht verraten 

Bitte alles anbieten, was in diesem Raum in Frage kommen würde. Werde jeden Teich/See persönlich in Augenschein nehmen und dann weiter entscheiden.

Schon mal hier ein Danke für jedes Angebot !


----------



## Necro (2. August 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Moin moin aus dem hohen Norden. Ich komme aus dem nördlichen Teil von Hamburg und suche hier einen Teich zum pachten. Kann natürlich auch Schleswig-Holstein sein. Alle Angebote gern an mich per pm. 

Vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung.


----------



## mike12mike (4. August 2008)

*Weiher gesucht!*

Hallo, suche einen Weiher in der Umgebung Rheine/(484..). Wer welche kennt oder verpachten möchte kann diese hier ja mal posten wenn es geht mit Bildern!


----------



## mike12mike (5. August 2008)

*AW: Weiher gesucht!*

Kennt niemand einen?


----------



## mike12mike (8. August 2008)

*AW: Weiher gesucht!*

?????????


----------



## Benson (8. August 2008)

*AW: Weiher gesucht!*

Hallo,

ich würde einfach noch ein bißchen warten oder?

Außerdem denke ich, dass du mit deinen 14 Jahren keinen Pachtvertrag abschließen kannst.

Gruß
Ben


----------



## mike12mike (9. August 2008)

*AW: Weiher gesucht!*

Natürlich will ich das nicht, aber mein Vater!


----------



## YakuzaInk (13. August 2008)

*Suche kleines Gewässer zum Pachten nähe Koblenz*

Tach zusammen,
kennt ihr zufällig jemanden der einen kleines gewässer mit kleinem grundstück drum herum verpachten will und was man sich mal angucken könnte? Oder wisst ihr wo man inserate für sowas findet? Hab jetzt fast ne std lang gegoogelt aber leider ohne ergebniss. 
Dieses Gewässer soll nur privat dienen und nicht kommerziell genutzt werden! Sollte irgendwo in der ecke von Koblenz liegen und quasi als ausgelagerter garten und etwas wo man am wochenende bisschen entspannen kann und sich bissl austoben kann dienen. Natürlich auch um bissl zu fischen. Wäre für jeden tipp dankbar.
gruß

ps: Ich hoffe mal das ich das jetzt in die richtige kategorie geschrieben hab aber ne andere passendere kategorie gabs meines erachtens nach nich


----------



## YakuzaInk (14. August 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Moin, wie siehts den mit nem kleinen grundstück und tümpel in der nähe von koblenz aus?


----------



## YakuzaInk (14. August 2008)

*AW: Suche kleines Gewässer zum Pachten nähe Koblenz*

hab grad gesehen das ich es doch besser in ner anderen rubrik gepostet hätte.
Vll. kann ein Mod. es ja verschieben!?


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (14. August 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

hallo suche immer noch einen teich zum pachten im landkreis stade, am besten nähe harsefeld

mfg wv


----------



## C.K. (14. August 2008)

*AW: Suche kleines Gewässer zum Pachten nähe Koblenz*

Kein Problem!


----------



## Syntac (19. August 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Hallo, ich verkaufe / verpachte meine Teichanlage, 
beschrieben ist sie hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=115350


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (20. August 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



Syntac schrieb:


> Hallo, ich verkaufe / verpachte meine Teichanlage,
> beschrieben ist sie hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=115350



hallo wo liegt die ? hast die den ausgebackert und so ?

mfg


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (20. August 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

Es wäre vielleicht schön zu wissen wo die Anlage ist


----------



## Syntac (20. August 2008)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*

bei Hilpoltstein nähe Nürnberg


----------



## petit (20. August 2008)

*Teich pachten*

Hallo ich wohne in 21220 Seevetal und suche einen Fischteich den ich pachten könnte. Ich würde gerne zusammen mit zwei Kumpels einen Teich bis 200qm pachten.
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja tips geben die ich unbedingt beachten muss oder kennt sogar jemanden der einen tecih zu verpachten hat . danke


----------



## Fischer2008 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Teich pachten*

Hy petit...
also ich wohne dort leider nicht ind habe deshalb auch keine ahnung wo dort nen teich zuverpachten ist aber auf jeden fall sollte wenn es geht dort nen zulauf sein damit das wasser in bewegung ist und nicht absteht oder du nimmst einfach ne pumpe die das wasser reinigt und auf jeden fall zu empfehlen ist es wenn du mit nem teststreifen die es im zooladen gibt voher das wasser zutesten...
MFG Marvin


----------



## petit (20. August 2008)

*AW: Teich pachten*

danke marvin guter tip 
und mit was für kosten müssen wir rechnen und was kommt noch alles zu den pachtkosten dazu ?danke


----------



## robert 81 (29. August 2008)

*suche Weiher*

#g Bin auf der suche nach einem Weiher oder Fischteich im Raum 31867 Schaumburg . Bitte alles anbieten ,größe ist egal . Danke !


----------



## frifroe (2. September 2008)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

*Hallo zusammen,*
ich bin leider erst vor einigen Tagen auf das Anglerboard gestossen.
Schön das es so etwas gibt!
Ich such für meine Familie einen Fischteich (oder Anlage).
Da ich Frührentner bin,suche ich eine echte Freizeitgestaltung für meine Söhne und mich.Leider wohne ich in einer Ecke von Deutschland,in der es wohl "dünn"  ist mit Fischteichen.Aber vielleicht haben wir ja Glück und irgend einer von Euch hat etwas passendes im Umkreis von ca.50 Km um 59759 Arnsberg.(Sauerland)#h


----------



## frifroe (6. September 2008)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*



frifroe schrieb:


> *Hallo zusammen,*
> ich bin leider erst vor einigen Tagen auf das Anglerboard gestossen.
> Schön das es so etwas gibt!
> Ich such für meine Familie einen Fischteich (oder Anlage).
> Da ich Frührentner bin,suche ich eine echte Freizeitgestaltung für meine Söhne und mich.Leider wohne ich in einer Ecke von Deutschland,in der es wohl "dünn"  ist mit Fischteichen.Aber vielleicht haben wir ja Glück und irgend einer von Euch hat etwas passendes im Umkreis von ca.50 Km um 59759 Arnsberg.(Sauerland)#h



*HAAAAAAALLLLOOOOO !!!!
Habe ich alle verscheucht ??????
*


----------



## Carphunting Nrw (13. September 2008)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

habt ihr was im raum kreis viersen so 20km um 47906 rum ??


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (13. September 2008)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*



frifroe schrieb:


> *HAAAAAAALLLLOOOOO !!!!
> Habe ich alle verscheucht ??????
> *



nö dann hat wohl keiner was , sonst hättest ja ne antwort bekommen !

mfg


----------



## forellenfischer1 (13. September 2008)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hab hier 2 sachen für dich gefunden des eine ist ca 65km entfernthttp://cgi.ebay.de/Fischteich-Freizeitgrundstueck-mit-Angelteichen-22124qm_W0QQitemZ290204608247QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290204608247&_trkparms=72%3A1131%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14 und das andere 80km in lüneburg http://www.markt.de/index,67/keyword,Fischteich/recordId,609c10d4/respge,7/show.htm. viel spaß


----------



## forellenfischer1 (13. September 2008)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

http://www.quoka.de/searchdetail.cfm?SEARCHBUTTON=YES&CITY=viersen&CITYCHECK=Viersen&CITYID=119226&ZIP=417%2E%2E&VTLAT=5707&VTLONG=442&SEARCH1=fischteich&ADNOLIST=21605818%2C21626605%2C21687916%2C18806477%2C20919464%2C19737840&PAGENO=1&SHOWADNO=19737840&hback=TRUE hier is was für dich curphunting in nrw


----------



## Carp Hunter95 (13. September 2008)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

suche aucheinen teich, raum münster, am liebsten zur pacht, größe alles bis einen hektar.
mfg Jan


----------



## forellenfischer1 (13. September 2008)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

ich schau mal


----------



## forellenfischer1 (13. September 2008)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

hier für dich wenn ich die kohle hätt würd ich s kaufen. kannst ja mal fragen vielleicht wird auch verpachtet http://cgi.ebay.de/Teichanlage-Forellenzucht-Raeucherei-mit-Gastronomie_W0QQitemZ230220478444QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item230220478444&_trkparms=72%3A1131%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.ich schau weiter


----------



## forellenfischer1 (13. September 2008)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

hier is noch was für curphunter http://cgi.ebay.de/Teich-Teichgrund...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## forellenfischer1 (13. September 2008)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

hier ist noch was für curphunter95 http://cgi.ebay.de/Teich-Teichgrundstueck-Angelteich-in-Ostfriesland_W0QQitemZ110286026566QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item110286026566&_trkparms=72%3A1131%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.  viel spaß.meld dich wieder!!!


----------



## tom4life (22. September 2008)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Suche!!! am liebsten zur pacht

suche gegen belohnung einen see im raum wolfsburg im umkreis von ca. 50km. größenordnung sollte so ab ca. 2.5 ha sein. 

gruß

thomas


----------



## Toyo (26. September 2008)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Servus!

Bevor ich selbst einen Weiher anlege und mich mit den dutzenden von Genehmigungen auseinandersetze, versuche ich es auf diesem Wege.

Ich suche einen Weiher mit Zulauf im Raum AS oder BT zur Pacht oder Kauf.

Schön Dank und Gruß aus der OPf.
Toyo


----------



## NasH (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo liebe Fischerfreunde ich bräuchte Hilfe !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich suche einen schönen Weiher zum pachten könnt ihr mir helfen , der Weiher soll ihm 
*Landkreis Neustadt an der Aisch - Bad Windsheim* oder Ansbach sein .


Mit ganzjährichen Wasser zulauf , und man muß ihn ablassen können !
Es gibt auch finder lohn für euch , wenn ihr mir helfen könnt !!! 100%

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mir helfen könntet .  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mfg Jürgen ...

DANKE


----------



## riskfire (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Ich suche einen Teich im Bereich Witten/Wetter/Hagen/Dortmund oder Sauer/Siegerland.

Würde mich über Tipps freuen..


----------



## NasH (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

forellenfischer1 ICH BRAUCHE HILFE VON DIR UND JEDEN ANDEREN ; DAS IST EIN GRO?ER WUNSCH VON MIR DAS MIT DEM WEIHER !!!  HILFE :c


----------



## forellenfischer1 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

okay ich werde alles geben


----------



## Under (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo liebe Com. !!!

Nachdem ich die letzten Seiten dieses Threats ma durchforstet hab und mir n paar Ideen und Anregungen angeschaut hab, hätt ich ne kleine "Frage" an euch..

Bin gemeinsam mit nem Freund auf der Suche nach einem Pacht-Gewässer irgendwo im Main-Taunus Kreis/Hessen.

Google Earth hat mir bereits erste Bilder geliefert -> und natürlich werden die Gewässer in nächster Zeit ma angefahren um die Lage zu prüfen..
Aber jetzt ma zu meiner Frage: Habe bemerkt (war ja nicht wirklich schwer), dass es scheinbar wesentlich mehr Pachtwillige als Gewässer gibt..deswegen würd mich interessierren, ob nicht jemand noch Interesse hätte ein Gewässer mitzupachten ??

Uns geht es bislang hauptsächlich um den Spaß, wir haben also keine gewerbliche Nutzung des Teichs/See`s vor. Einfach ein gemütliches Gewässer, dort die überschüssige Energie in Form von Hege- und Pflegearbeit loswerden und nebenbei die Ruhe genießen und ab und an das Gewässer beangeln.

Zu uns: Wir sind 2 Kerle aus Eppstein bzw Flörsheim, seit vielen Jahren begeisterte Angler, 32 bzw 27 Jahre alt. Wir sind engagiert und motiviert, und uns juckt es schon in den Händen, endlich ein "verwildertes" Gewässer wieder auf Vorderman zu bringen..xD

Also: falls ihr euch vorstellen könnt mit uns 2 zusammen auf Gewässersuche zu gehen und Arbeit sowie Spaß in das Gewässer zu investeiren, dann wäre es super wenn ihr euch einfach bei mir melden würdet...am besten per Email: Under81@hotmail.de !!

Ach ja, natürlich ist es auch alles eine Frage des Preises. Sicher suchen wir nach Gewässern, aber es sollte auch halbwegs finanzierbar sein, da wir nicht an Lieferung für Gastronomen etc gedacht haben. Was die Gewässergröße angeht: da sind wir absolut offen, es sollte allerdings ausreichen um einen halbwegs vernünftigen Karpfen/Schleien-Besatz sowie vielleicht den ein oder anderen Räuber (wäre noch zu überlegen^^) zu beherbergen...

Vielleicht werden ja durch einen dritten oder vierten Interessent in der Runde noch neue Ansichten oder Ideen ins Team gebracht - wär natürlich ne feine Sache..

sooo..hoffe auf die ein oder andere ernst gemeinte Zuschrift 

Liebe Grüße
Under


----------



## forellenfischer1 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

http://www.quoka.de/searchdetail.cfm?SEARCHBUTTON=YES&CITY=Taunusstein&CITYCHECK=Taunusstein&CITYID=121969&ZIP=652%2E%2E&RADIUS=100&VTLAT=5584&VTLONG=581&SEARCH1=fischweiher&ADNOLIST=22559816%2C22146837%2C22062374%2C21587969%2C21465568&PAGENO=1&SHOWADNO=22559816&hback=TRUE und nochmal was
http://www.quoka.de/searchdetail.cf...1465568&PAGENO=1&SHOWADNO=21587969&hback=TRUE


----------



## nostradamus (20. Oktober 2008)

*Angelteich gesucht*

Hallo,
ich suche einen teich in der nähe von Fritzlar oder kassel. 


danke


----------



## BenjaminVogelsang (9. November 2008)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo

ich suche mit drei Freunden einen See/Teich/Forellenzucht in der Gegend von Augustdorf/Detmold bis ca.30KM Umkreis die zuverkaufen oder verpachten sind. Danke schön für Antworten.


----------



## Arne.M (16. November 2008)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo.

Biete ab dem Frühjahr 2009 im Raum Weiden (Oberpfalz) eine Teichanlage zur Pacht an.
Die Anlage hat 10 Teiche (bis ca. 2 ha.) und 4 Gräben zur Fischhaltung. Außerdem eine betonierte Fischhälterung.

Preis, Lage und alle Fragen bitte per PM.

Grüße

Arne


----------



## mrsmiley (18. November 2008)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hey Leute!!!

Komme aus 92637 Weiden und such dringend in meiner gegend nen weiher!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hat net zufällig einer von euch einen zur Hand oder kann mir ne internetadresse geben wo man gezielt nachschauen kann?
Danke schonmal und Fettes PETRI HEIL!!!


----------



## forellenfischer1 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

habe hier was aus nürnberg
http://www.quoka.de/searchdetail.cfm?SEARCHBUTTON=YES&SEARCH1=teichanlage&ADNOLIST=23227525%2C23295944%2C23964699%2C23936645%2C23696117%2C23118859%2C16363568%2C21116704%2C24001441%2C20912728%2C19879223%2C19389589%2C20265952%2C19132996%2C19370968%2C20957008%2C19922885%2C17426453%2C17396914%2C16396173&PAGENO=1&SHOWADNO=23696117&hback=TRUE


----------



## Guido (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Ich suche einen Teich bzw eine Teichanlage im Landkreis Uelzen oder im Landkreis Lüneburg. 

Guido


----------



## moerty (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

ich suche einen Teich in Schleswig Holstein (Kreis Ostholstein). Vielleicht weiß ja jemand was.
Vielen dank


----------



## Fury87 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Ich suche einen Teich zum pachten in der Nähe von Münster! Muss kein riesen teich/See sein! 

Bitte melden, wenn einer von euch da was für mich hat! 

Lg. Tobi |rolleyes


----------



## frifroe (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Ich such für meine Familie einen Fischteich (oder Anlage).
Da ich Frührentner bin,suche ich eine echte Freizeitgestaltung für meine Söhne und mich.Leider wohne ich in einer Ecke von Deutschland,in der es wohl "dünn" ist mit Fischteichen.Aber vielleicht haben wir ja Glück und irgend einer von Euch hat etwas passendes im Umkreis von ca.50 Km um 59759 Arnsberg.(Sauerland)#h


----------



## gte81 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

hi
suche einen teich/weiher in der umgebung fürth.
Zirndorf, Oberasbach, Wintersdorf, Roßtal, Ammerndorf, die ecke.
Größe und Preis oder Pacht ist erstmal egal, alles anbieten, mich würd erstmal interessieren ob es überhaupt freie gewässer dort gibt.

wenn sich hier nichts ergibt, wo könnte ich im internet noch was finden?
danke für eure hilfe
gruß


----------



## forellenfischer1 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

@ gte 81
mein verpächter möchte dass grundstück verkaufen bei hilpoltstein, 3 forellenteiche mit quellwasserzulauf und 2 hütten eine für geräte und eine zum übernachten.man könnte sich ja dort irgendwie einigen falls du es nimmst???
hier der link http://www.quoka.de/searchdetail.cfm?SEARCHBUTTON=YES&CITY=N%FCrnberg&CITYCHECK=N%FCrnberg&CITYID=125600&ZIP=900%2E%2E&VTLAT=5505&VTLONG=801&SEARCH1=teichanlage&ADNOLIST=23696117&PAGENO=1&SHOWADNO=23696117&hback=TRUE


----------



## gte81 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

ja, danke die anzeige hab ich schon gesehen, sieht sehr schön aus aber zu weit weg.


----------



## forellenfischer1 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

was 40min zu weit weg!!!>Von mir 1std 15min


----------



## Gladiator (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

würde mich für nen see im fränkischen raum oder der sich ca 1 autostd. von würzburg entfernt intresieren...
würde dann nen forellensee ggf forellenzucht draus machen wollen.
also wer was weis bitte melden...
danke


----------



## Gladiator (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*



forellenfischer1 schrieb:


> @ gte 81
> mein verpächter möchte dass grundstück verkaufen bei hilpoltstein, 3 forellenteiche mit quellwasserzulauf und 2 hütten eine für geräte und eine zum übernachten.man könnte sich ja dort irgendwie einigen falls du es nimmst???
> hier der link http://www.quoka.de/searchdetail.cfm?SEARCHBUTTON=YES&CITY=N%FCrnberg&CITYCHECK=N%FCrnberg&CITYID=125600&ZIP=900%2E%2E&VTLAT=5505&VTLONG=801&SEARCH1=teichanlage&ADNOLIST=23696117&PAGENO=1&SHOWADNO=23696117&hback=TRUE


ich hälfte
 da inteesse


----------



## forellenfischer1 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

wir könnten dass ganze dann zusammen betreiben.hab bei meiner tante auch ne forellenzucht 3 teiche.


----------



## Gladiator (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*



forellenfischer1 schrieb:


> wir könnten dass ganze dann zusammen betreiben.hab bei meiner tante auch ne forellenzucht 3 teiche.



interesse wäre aufjeden fall da?


----------



## Gladiator (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*



forellenfischer1 schrieb:


> wir könnten dass ganze dann zusammen betreiben.hab bei meiner tante auch ne forellenzucht 3 teiche.



wolle am montag die nr vom besitzer anrufen.
oder soll ich mich lieber mit dir kurzschliessen?
dann schick mir ne nachicht wie ich dich später ereichen kann


----------



## Paddy 15 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo boardi´s,
Ich suche einen teich oder eine abzugebene Fischzucht in dem raum 67434 oder umgebung (LAMBRECHT ODER SO....)
wenn jemand was finden sollte bitte pn...#6


mfg Patrick :vik:


----------



## RIDVAN (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

ich suche in region hannover forellenteich langfristig zur pach.Mfg


----------



## Gladiator (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

oder grundstück
kaufen oder pachten und selber nen see ausbaggern ???
ob sich das lohnt am ende ???kanns mir nicht vorstellen 
was meint ihr ???
hat da jemand schon mal erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## forellenfischer1 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

dann ruf ihn doch mal an


----------



## nostradamus (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

.. na hoffentlich ist dein telefon nicht gerade besetzt. |kopfkrat|kopfkrat

war nur ein spaß.


----------



## Wasdenn? (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*



Gladiator schrieb:


> oder grundstück
> kaufen oder pachten und selber nen see ausbaggern ???
> ob sich das lohnt am ende ???kanns mir nicht vorstellen
> was meint ihr ???
> hat da jemand schon mal erfahrungen gemacht?





glaube, die frage, ob sich das lohnt oder nicht, ist nicht die entscheidende. die chancen, dass du auf deinem grundstück
ein grösseres gewässer ausbaggern darfst, sind quasi bei null.

wenn du es ernst meinst und es versuchen willst, frag beim landsratsamt nach, vielleicht hast du glück, und es wird dir genehmigt (was ich aber definitiv nicht glaube).


----------



## forellenfischer1 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

wir können uns ja mal frühjahr treffen wenn du willst, da sie momenan gefroren sind.größe der teiche:1=60m2,2=150m2,3=250m2 zulauf 1-2l pro sec, quellwasser knapp unter trinkwasserqualität.der mittlere ist zur hälfte abgelassen wegen bisams!!!2 hütten sind auch drauf.


----------



## Gladiator (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*



Wasdenn? schrieb:


> glaube, die frage, ob sich das lohnt oder nicht, ist nicht die entscheidende. die chancen, dass du auf deinem grundstück
> ein grösseres gewässer ausbaggern darfst, sind quasi bei null.
> 
> wenn du es ernst meinst und es versuchen willst, frag beim landsratsamt nach, vielleicht hast du glück, und es wird dir genehmigt (was ich aber definitiv nicht glaube).



ja das mag sein.
denke auch das der finanzielle aspekt höher ausfallen würde als sich gleich was fertiges zukaufen..


----------



## Gladiator (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*



forellenfischer1 schrieb:


> wir können uns ja mal frühjahr treffen wenn du willst, da sie momenan gefroren sind.größe der teiche:1=60m2,2=150m2,3=250m2 zulauf 1-2l pro sec, quellwasser knapp unter trinkwasserqualität.der mittlere ist zur hälfte abgelassen wegen bisams!!!2 hütten sind auch drauf.



ja wenn es nicht mehr zukalt ist auch wegen der fahrerei.
naja die grössen der seen sind ja fast optimal für solche zwecke..
sah auf den einen bild ganicht so aus.
teil der einein hütte konnte man sehn.
ob du mir wohl noch bilder per email zusenden könntest ?? wäre nett von dir wenn es nicht zu grosse umstände
macht.
freberg-dachsanierung@t-online.de


----------



## forellenfischer1 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

sind gesendet!!!im winter fahr ich jetzt erstmal nicht is ja eh alles zugefroren.im frühjahr kommen noch batteriebetriebene futterautomaten an jeden teich von linn mit schwenkarmen auserdem kauf ich nochn paar kescher und nen abfischnetz


----------



## Gladiator (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*



forellenfischer1 schrieb:


> sind gesendet!!!im winter fahr ich jetzt erstmal nicht is ja eh alles zugefroren.im frühjahr kommen noch batteriebetriebene futterautomaten an jeden teich von linn mit schwenkarmen auserdem kauf ich nochn paar kescher und nen abfischnetz



ist ja auch un nötig die fahrerei könnte ja glatt sein.
ok werde dann spåter die bilder mal ansehn.
danke


----------



## C.K. (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

@Gladiator
@forellenfischer1

Könntet Ihr beiden bitte Eure Unterhaltung per PN weiterführen? Das ist hier ein Thread zum Thema Suche/Biete Fischteich und kein Chatroom.


----------



## forellenfischer1 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

ja, sorry!!!


----------



## Fischmeister (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss leider aus beruflichen Gründen meine geliebte Teichanlage verkaufen.
Die Teichanlage befindet sich in der nähe von Hohenstein
(zwischen Bad Schwalbach und Limburg, Hessen, von Wiesbaden ca. 25 km, von Frankfurt ca. 60 km)
Baugenehmigung und Wasserrechte vorhanden.
Das Grundstück hat ca. 3800 qm mit 2 Teichen und jede Menge Zubehör wie zB. Solarstreuer, Schlampumpe, Rasenmäher, etc...
Preis 22.500 € inkl. Mehrwertsteuer

Gruß
Fischmeister


----------



## gte81 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

hi
suche einen Teich/Weiher in der umgebung fürth.
Zirndorf, Oberasbach, Wintersdorf, Roßtal  Ammerndorf, die ecke.
Größe und Preis oder Pacht ist erstmal egal, alles anbieten, mich würd erstmal interessieren ob es überhaupt freie gewässer dort gibt.

wenn sich hier nichts ergibt, wo könnte ich im internet noch was finden?
danke für eure hilfe
gruß


----------



## frifroe (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Ich such für meine Familie einen Fischteich (oder Anlage).
Da ich Frührentner bin,suche ich eine echte Freizeitgestaltung für meine Söhne und mich.Leider wohne ich in einer Ecke von Deutschland,in der es wohl "dünn" ist mit Fischteichen.Aber vielleicht haben wir ja Glück und irgend einer von Euch hat etwas passendes im Umkreis von ca.50 Km um 59759 Arnsberg.(Sauerland)#6


----------



## tlupzik (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Ja Servus ne!!!

Bin leider auch auf der Suche nach einer Teichanlage  zur Pacht im Landkreis HOF-Kulmbach oder Bayreuth #q
Könnt ihr mir helfen:vik:
Gruß thomas #h


----------



## maredo (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo frifro,
habe dein post gerade erst gesehen.Willst du pachten oder kaufen? Hätte vielleicht etwas für dich!
maredo


----------



## gte81 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

hi
suche einen Teich/Weiher in der umgebung fürth.
Zirndorf, Oberasbach, Wintersdorf, RoßT.l Ammerndorf, die ecke.
Größe und Preis oder Pacht ist erstmal egal, alles anbieten, mich würd erstmal interessieren ob es überhaupt freie gewässer dort gibt.

wenn sich hier nichts ergibt, wo könnte ich im internet noch was finden?
danke für eure hilfe
gruß


----------



## maredo (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo frifroe,
ist deine Suche nach Teichen nähe Arnsberg noch aktuell?
Wenn ja, hätte ich eventuell etwas für dich zwischen Arnsberg und Hüsten.

maredo


----------



## frifroe (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*



maredo schrieb:


> Hallo frifroe,
> ist deine Suche nach Teichen nähe Arnsberg noch aktuell?
> Wenn ja, hätte ich eventuell etwas für dich zwischen Arnsberg und Hüsten.
> 
> maredo


Hallo Maredo, natürlich suche ich noch einen Teich in meiner Nähe.
Schick mir doch bitte eine PN mit Deiner Tel.Nr. Ich rufe dann sofort an.
Gruß, Friedhelm


----------



## Whissler (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Ich suche einen Fischteich zur Pacht im Raum 58802 Balve.

Grossraum MK und HSK.

Grösse, Ort und Preisvorstellungen bitte mitteilen


----------



## Knoppifisch (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*



frifroe schrieb:


> Hallo Maredo, natürlich suche ich noch einen Teich in meiner Nähe.
> Schick mir doch bitte eine PN mit Deiner Tel.Nr. Ich rufe dann sofort an.
> Gruß, Friedhelm



Hallo Friedhelm,

auch ich komme aus dem Sauerland(Arnsberg-Ortsteil Hüsten).
Bin ebenfalls auf der suche nach einer Teichanlage.Habe kürzlich einen Teich mit Hütte und Strom angeboten bekommen(Oelinghausen).Der Verpächter will die Anlage aber nur für 3-5 Jahre verpachten und verlangt 1000,-€ Pacht im Jahr.Viele Sachen müßen erst in Ordnung gebracht werden bevor es mit Fischen losgehen kann!
Wir haben erst einmal den Pachtvertrag abgelehnt und um eine Mindestlaufzeit von 10 Jahren gebeten. 
Mal schauen was daraus wird.
Allerdings mußte ich feststellen das die Pachtpreise in unserer Region doch sehr hoch sind im vergleich zum rest der Republik.
Vieleicht hast du ja schon Angebot zum Kauf oder zu Verpachtung bekommen die für dich nicht in Frage kommen.Dann würde ich dich bitten die vielleicht an mich weiterzuleiten.
Nochmals an ALLE !!!!!-Suche eine Teichanlage oder einzelnen Teich zum Pachten oder kaufen im Sauerland in der nähe um Ortsteil Hüsten in 59759 Arnsberg.

Petri der Knoppifisch#h


----------



## frifroe (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

@Knoppifisch


Hallo Uwe,

das Angebot von 1000,- im Jahr und 3 Jahre Pachtvertrag sind vollkommen unrealistisch.UND IN  NRW NICHT ZULÄSSIG !!
Minimum 12 Jahre sind Vorschrift.
Ich habe ein Angebot zum kaufen. Aber eine Summe bekomme ich erst im Sommer. Diese Anlage ist in allen Belangen ein Traum,
 komplett durchdacht und in absoluter Lage. Aber für mich kommt warscheinlich nur Pachten in frage.

Gruß aus Hüsten, Friedhelm #h


----------



## maredo (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo Knoppifisch,

du hast eine PN

maredo


----------



## gluefix (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Moin Leute,
ich suche eine Teich in Lübecker Umgebung zum pachten. Oder einen Teich wo ich mich dran beteiligen könnte. 
Gruß Benni


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hi,

Ich bin auf der suche , nach einem netten stückchen Grün und nem schönen Fischteich mittendrin zur Pacht im Raum Hagen , Breckerfeld , Hohenlimburg, Delstern, Selbecke da so die ecken. Wäre nett wenn mir einer ein Angebot zukommen lässt.

e-mail  mflex86@gmx.net

danke im voraus 


__________________________
              C&R


----------



## tim-der-angler (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hi

ich bin auf der suche einen netten schönen Weiher in der umgebung Dresdens....

bitte helft mir


----------



## forellenfischer1 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

ich schau mal.


----------



## Zander-Stefan (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo,

schau doch mal hier -->  http://cgi.ebay.de/Fischteich-Angel...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Gruß Stefan


----------



## JanS (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Gewässer in Bremen / Umland + 50 km  ... Wenn jemand etwas hört, würde ich um eine Info bitten. 

Besten Dank
Jan


----------



## tim-der-angler (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

hi

wie wärs mit dem http://cgi.ebay.de/Wunderschoener-F...ryZ66436QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tim-der-angler (1. März 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hi bin immer noch auf der suche nach einem ...

 schönen Weiher in der umgebung Dresdens....

bitte helft mir


----------



## klinki (2. März 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Moin Boardies,

Suche ein Grundstück mit Fischteich im Raum Euskirchen (PLZ 538**) und Umkreis (50km Radius) .
Sollte nicht mehr als 15.000€ kosten und nach Möglichkeit über einen Stromanschluss und Anschluss an einen Bachlauf verfügen.

Vielen Dank schonmal un ne schöne Jroos,
Klinki


----------



## 23kingpin (9. März 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Fischteiche zu vermieten !!!!!!                                          Zwei schöne teiche zu vermieten nähe meinerzhagen !!!        der erste teich ist ca 200 m2 und der zweite ca 120 m2 auf dem grundstück befindet sich noch ne schöne hütte !!!! an besatz sind noch viele schöne karpfen und ein paar forellen drin !! die teiche werden durch einen bachlauf gespeist !!!  die pacht beträgt 650 euro im jahr !!! bei interesse einfach melden !!!!


----------



## namad (17. März 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

hi
suche einen Teich/Weiher im landkreis helmstedt


----------



## hotte50 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*



namad schrieb:


> hi
> suche einen Teich/Weiher im landkreis helmstedt



den suche ich auch...


----------



## quandle (18. März 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

hallole,

hat mir jemand einen weier im ostalbkreis oder umgebung zu verpachten (vielleicht auch raum dillingen)
sollte aber mind. 1 ha haben, muss aber nicht ablassbar sein ! mit bacheinlauf wäre überragend 

habe schon bei lauingen einen aber der hat vielleicht ein halben ha 

kennt ihr jemanden an den ich mich wenden kann ?
also dankschön schon mal
gruß flo


----------



## nostradamus (18. März 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo,
ich suche einen Teich in der nähe von Fritzlar oder kassel. 


danke


----------



## 23kingpin (22. März 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

hier ein paar bilder der teichanlage !! die teiche sind noch zu haben !!mfg23kingpin


----------



## forellenfischer1 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

hallo ich suche eine Teichanlage bei münchen.umkreis ca. 100km zu pachten.wenn ihr etwas habt bitte ne pn schreiben.


----------



## scripophix (22. März 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Suche in Ostholstein (Schleswig-Holstein) oder Lübeck oder in der näheren Umgebung der Marzipanstadt. 

Thx für Info.

#6


----------



## combat81 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Dann werd ich auch mal...

Suche ein Pachtgewässer in Schleswig Holstein oder Hamburg.


----------



## Alexander2781 (29. März 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo, 

ich bin noch immer auf der Suche nach einem Pachtgewässer im Raum Passau.


----------



## Syntac (30. März 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Verkaufe fast uneinsehbare Teichanlage bei 91xxx Heideck. 3 Teiche, ca. 80 / 140 / 220qm, Quellwasserzulauf ca. 0,5-1 Liter / Sekunde. Grundstück gesamt ca. 4500qm, Hanglage, Streuobstwiese mit ca. 25-30 Obstbäumen (Kirsche, 3 verschiedene Äpfel, Pflaumen, Walnuss, Haselnuss, Wildbirne, etc.). Hanglage (Teiche auf Terassen angelegt). Werkzeughütte mit ca. 14qm vorhanden. 

Nur Verkauf (14500,-- Euro), keine Pacht.

Anfragen bitte per PN


----------



## Guido (30. März 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Ich suche einen Teich im Raum Lüneburg / Uelzen.

Gruss

Guido


----------



## ZaPSTaR (3. April 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hi ich suche ein Gewässer in Schleswig-Holstein, wär auch nicht schlimm wenn es runter gekommen ist, Hauptsache ein gewässer, ich werde mich dann auch mal auf die Suche machen, euch hier weiter zu helfen, danke


----------



## tequilale (5. April 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Interessieren uns für eine Pacht eines Weihers/Kleinsees bis um die 1000m² im Raum Stuttgart/Böblingen. Anfragen gerne Willkommen unter der EMail: pacht@nicelooking.de


----------



## ZombiAngler (5. April 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo suche einen teich see (alles anbieten egal wie marode) in oberfranken optimal wäre nähe burgwindheim umkreis 30 KM. Danke im voraus


----------



## forellenfischer1 (5. April 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Bei hilpoltstein wird einer angeboten


----------



## hamburger1975 (6. April 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Suche Teich oder Teiche im Raum Stormarn und Lübeck.

Allles anbieten.

Mfg

Timo|wavey:


----------



## mgrabau (11. April 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Guten Tag zusammen ich suche einen Teich oder eine Teichanlage nähe Neuenrade umkreis bis 30km möglich wenn jemand was hat einfach mal melden.
mfg
Mario


----------



## Whissler (11. April 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Das sieht schlect aus hier in der Gegend...


----------



## bobsel (12. April 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo,

suchen Teich oder See im Raum Offenbach-Hanau-Aschaffenburg. Wäre für jede Antwort sehr dankbar !!

Gruß angelfreund51


----------



## HeikoS (13. April 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Suche  nen Teich/See um Speyer

Gruß


----------



## immonick (14. April 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo zusammen...

hier noch 2 Teichangebote in der Eifel:

Paradies in Alleinlage i. d. Eifel: 4 Fischteiche - 40.000 Euro für 2,6 ha
http://cgi.ebay.de/Paradies-in-Alle...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Fischteich + Freizeithütte + Parkplätze in Nohn - 20.000 Euro
http://cgi.ebay.de/Fischteich-Freiz...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## forellenfischer1 (15. April 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

hier was für hamburger http://cgi.ebay.de/Angelteich-Fisch...ryZ66436QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Lars1974 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

HI ,

ich suche entweder teich, see, oder fliessgewässer im umkeis von kassel +150 km. ich hoffe es kann mir jemand von euch da weiterhelfen? 

grüße lars


----------



## nostradamus (19. April 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

hallo lars,

das suche ich auch, aber es ist nicht gerade leicht.

schönen tag

nosta


----------



## Lars1974 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

hi nosta,

ja deswegen habe ich gedacht mir könnte hier jemand weiterhelfen.
meine frau und die kids und natürlich auch ich suchen halt etwas ruhiges wo man auch mal am we bleiben kann, die angelruten ins wasser wirft .
so eine art feriengrundstück.

grüße lars


----------



## NasH (24. April 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo liebe Fischerfreunde ich bräuchte Hilfe !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich suche einen schönen Weiher oder Anlage zum pachten könnt ihr mir helfen , der Weiher oder die Anlage soll ihm Raum Mittelfranken sein .

Mit ganzjährichen Wasser zulauf , und man muß ihn ablassen können !
Es gibt auch finder lohn für euch , wenn ihr mir helfen könnt !!! 100%

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mir helfen könntet .  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mfg Jürgen ...

DANKE


----------



## forellenfischer1 (24. April 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

bei hilpoltstein wäre ne anlage


----------



## Knuddi (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich suche in der nähe von WL oder evtl. auch noch HH, LG ein nettes kleines Gewässerchen zur Pacht oder oder einer Pachtbeteiligung. Egal ob Teich, Brack oder Weiher. Veileicht weiß ja wer was oder kann mir weiterhelfen.

lg

Knuddi


----------



## Fishbone111 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

hi
ich suche auch teiche / see in und um hamburg (100km), fläche möglichst 2000m2 und mehr(gerne bis einige hecktar). bevorzugt zur pacht, kauf ist evtl auch möglich.

lg

fishbone


----------



## Forelle28 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hi an alle!

Ich heiße Tobias und suche dringend eine Teichanlage im Sauerland. Kann mir da vielleicht einer weiterhelfen? Würde mich riesig freuen.

Gruß Tobias


----------



## maredo (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo Tobias,
willst du pachten oder kaufen. Hätte da eventuell etwas für dich.

maredo


----------



## tiby70 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo,
suche einen Teich, Weiher zu verpachten im noerdlichen Saarland (Merzig bis Perl, Nennig) oder Frankreich (bis Thionville).
Falls jemand was weis bitte meldet euch.
DANKE !


----------



## .Sebastian. (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hi suche einen Teich o.ä. in Umgebung Schleiz (saale-orla-kreis)!
möglichst zum pachten! bei gutem angeboten wäre auch ein Kauf drin!
finde nur leider nichts! bin für jede hilfe dankbar!!!
mfg


----------



## veto2005 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo !!!

Komme auch aus NRW / Lüdenscheid Märkischer Kreis und bin auf der suche nach einem schönen Teich zur Pacht - evtl hat einer von euch was nettes ??? oder gibt es leute aus der nähe die einen mitpächter suchen =??? würd mich freuen ! danke für eure antworten


----------



## markie (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo,

habe hier noch etwas in NRW gefunden:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Teich-Fischteich...9|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## kiba (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

hallo vieleicht weiß jemand was?? such im raum deggendorf einen fischweiher  zum pachten.. bitte alles anbieten. danke im vorraus... lg


----------



## Guido (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Ich bin auf der suche / Beteidigung an einem Gewässer in der Lüneburger Heide. #h

Gruss

Guido


----------



## micha87 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

hallöchen zusammen...ich bin auf der suche nach ner teichanlage/weiher in nrw...möglichst nähe dortmund/lünen/unna und umgebung..auch sauerland wäre kein problem...sollte zur pacht stehen..einfach mal alles anbieten....gruß micha


----------



## Andykl (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo zusammen ich bin auf der suche nach einem oder mehrere FISCHTEICH/E zum Pachten in der nähe von Meinerzhagen  . Ich dank für vorraus,


----------



## JanS (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Bei mir ist es auch noch aktuell. Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Gewässer in der nähe von Bremen (+50km) zur Pacht / Kauf oder auch um mich einer Pachtgemeinschaft anzuschließen.


----------



## yasuoh (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo zusammen,

erst mal ich bin ganz neu hier. Ich bin Pächter an einem Teich mit einem guten Freund. Der Teich würde die letzten 10 Jahre nicht wirklich gepflegt, wir haben jetzt seid letzten Jahr damit angefangen. Und werden dieses Jahr zum 2 mal Besatz machen. Es steht aber noch sehr viel Arbeit an. Er liegt direkt an Nümbrecht (51588) ist aber troztdem relativ ruhig. Man angelt auch häufig alleine da aktuell eigentlich nur 2 Pächter an einem riesen Weiher sitzten. Ich selbst bin eher selten da.

Wir sind beide Karpfenangler und 25 Jahre alt.  Ein wenig Eigeninitiative wird aber erwünscht da die Pacht nicht wirklich hoch ist und wie oben schon erwähnt noch Arbeit ansteht|rolleyes
Falls ihr Interesse hab schreibt mich bitte an dann send ich auch Details über den aktuellen Fisch bestand und Fotos vom Weiher. Sowie über die Höhe der Pacht.



Grüße yasuoh


----------



## bestbasic (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

"Hai" liebe Angelbrüder! #h
Benötige eure Hilfe und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen 
Ich suche im Raum Tecklenburg, Steinfurt, Münsterland oder Osnabrücker Land ein Gewässer zum Pachten oder Anschluss an eine Pachtgemeinschaft! Einfach alles anbieten! :m                  Gruss + Petri Thomas


----------



## proteus30 (22. Juni 2009)

*Teich zum pachten gesucht Kreis Herford/Minden/Lübecke*

ich suche einen schönen Teich im Umkreis von Herford/Minden/Lübecke zur Pacht.Wer weiß einen oder hat einen Teich zu verpachten? Bis 5000qm ist die Größe die ich suche.Bin für jede Antwort dankbar


----------



## Hyzio (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo , 

ich suche einen see oder eine teichanlage im raum Günzburg 89312 und 50km umgebung zu pachten größe sollte mindestens 1000 m² sein.

Würde mich über alle infos freuen und bedanke mich schonmal.

lg Hyzio


----------



## AngelAlex (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo Leute
Ich suche einen Teich/See im kreis WAF oder kann auch raum Münsterland sein.

Den Teich will ich ausschließlich nur privat nutzen, um meine angelsuch zu stillen #6

Kann auch ruhig verdreckt sein, weil ich ihn schon auf fordermann bringen würde.

Das Wichtigste ist, das der Teich bzw. See nicht im Garten des Besitzers ist, weil ich das nicht nur gegenüber mir sondern auch ihm nervig finde wenn ich da alle 5 min am fenster vorbeilaufen würde #d

Ansonsten bin ich für alle Angebote offen.
MFg AngelAlex:vik:


----------



## joernp (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hi,

ich suche auch zum Kauf, ggf. auch Pacht, ein Grundstück mit Gewässer! Gerne auch mit Bach/ Graben etc.! Hauptsache es ist ruhig gelegen und am besten nicht einsehbar! Ich stelle keine besonderen Ansprüche ans Gewässer, hauptsache ich habe mit meiner Familie + Hund meine Ruhe! Im Umkreis von 30km rund um 28777 Bremen!

Wer etwas weiss.....

Vielen Dank!


----------



## damien.11 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo zusammen,
suche dringend einen Fischteich in Ostfriesland.

Hilfe
|uhoh:


----------



## zander-ralf (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Moin Leute,

ich habe eine Traumimmobilie (Landsitz mit zwei großen Teichen) in Ostfriesland. Ich darf hier aber keine Werbung machen. Deshalb schaut mal unter (musste ich entfernen! Ich finde hier zwar überall gewerbliche links, homepages usw. aber ich darf's nunmal nicht.) 
Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## kurz zum Nordkap (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Wir brauchen Hilfe !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hallo.... wir, unsere kleine Angler Gemeinschaft, suchen im 
Raum *48607 Ochtrup*. Einen Teich zum Pachten! Kennt hier jemand noch einen???


----------



## Brasse10 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*



markie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe hier noch etwas in NRW gefunden:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Teich-Fischteich-Angelteich-Gewaesser-Verpachtung_W0QQitemZ180354247130QQcmdZViewItemQQptZGrundst%C3%BCcke?hash=item29fdf369da&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50




viel Spass damit


----------



## donpromillo (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Petri alle zusammen,
suche großes grundstück (ab 5000 qm) mit einem oder mehreren Angelteichen zur gewerblichen nutzung im raum duisburg oder wesel.
gruß
andi


----------



## P.K.O. (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo Petri Gemeinde,

bin neu hier im Forum. Mein Name ist Philip und komme aus dem Bergischen Land.

Ich suche einen Angelteich oder Forellenteich etc. im Bergischen Land. Da hier ja sehr viele Teiche sind hoffe ich was passendes für mich und meine Frau zu finden.

Ich hoffe jemand von euch kennt jemanden der was zu verpachten hat. Wir sind an einer langzeitpacht interessiert und würden uns auch für heruntergekommende Teiche interessieren. Ein Fischbestand muss nicht vorhanden sein.
Der Teich soll nur zur privaten Nutzung sein.

Falls jemand wirklich was vermitteln kann, kann man auch über ne "Aufwandsentschädigung" reden;-)

Ich hoffe auf rege Antworten.

Allen eine schöne Woche noch. 

Guten Fang an alle

Gruß

Philip


----------



## Eimer (16. Juli 2009)

*Teich zum pachten*

Hallo Leute, 
mein erster Post in diesem Forum.
Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir helfen.
Und zwar suche ich in Rheda-Wiedenbrück, 33378, und Umgebung (ca. 10km) einen Teich zum pachten!
Per google hab ich nichts gefunden, ich hoffen, ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. 

lg eimer.


----------



## alex 1985 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

hallo miteinander , 
vielleicht kann mir jemand weiter helfen .
bin mit einem freund  nun schon seit geraumer zeit auf der suche nach einem angelteich in der nähe von 29364 langlingen (landkreis celle) . soll nichts riesiges sein und teures werden . vielleicht kennt ja jemand hier ein gewässer im landkreis celle oder gifhorn . Sollte aber möglichst nicht mehr als 40km von langlingen entfernt sein . dank schonmal im voraus


----------



## alex 1985 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

hab vergessen zu erwähnen das es eine anlage zur pacht sein soll . dank im vorraus lg


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

hallo hab hier vieleicht noch was für euch gefunden

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fischteich_W0QQitemZ140333661435QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSpezial_Landwirtschaft?hash=item20ac89bcfb&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A1|66%3A2|39%3A1|293%3A2|294%3A50

Wir bieten an: Fischteiche, teilweise fließendes Gewässer, in herrlicher Natur- und Waldlage, unter anderen in der Niedergrafschaft Bad Bentheim 49849 Wilsum. Möglichkeit für Wohnwagen etc. teilweise guter Fischbesatz, ab 350€ Jahrespacht.


----------



## alex 1985 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

wäre perfekt nur leider viel zu weit weg . aber dank dir lg


----------



## nostradamus (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

schade, wenn der teich 200 km näher an fritzlar/kassel läge hättest du sofort einen pächter.

schade.

nosta


----------



## United_51 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*



yasuoh schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> erst mal ich bin ganz neu hier. Ich bin Pächter an einem Teich mit einem guten Freund. Der Teich würde die letzten 10 Jahre nicht wirklich gepflegt, wir haben jetzt seid letzten Jahr damit angefangen. Und werden dieses Jahr zum 2 mal Besatz machen. Es steht aber noch sehr viel Arbeit an. Er liegt direkt an Nümbrecht (51588) ist aber troztdem relativ ruhig. Man angelt auch häufig alleine da aktuell eigentlich nur 2 Pächter an einem riesen Weiher sitzten. Ich selbst bin eher selten da.
> 
> ...




Hallo yasuoh,
Also Ich bin auch ganz neu hier und bin auf deinen thread gekommen. 
Da ich direkt aus nen Vorort von Nümbrecht komme würde es sich natürlich anbieten. 
Es wäre ganz nett wenn du mir mal einige details über den teich und vlt. nen paar Fotos schicken könntest
Danke im Vorraus 
gruß': United_51


----------



## Schelm82 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin zusammen mit Freunden und meiner Familie auf der Suche nach einem Gewässer zur Pacht (Weiher oder kl. See) in der Nähe von München. Umkreis von 100 KM wären natürlich ok.
Ich denke mal das es in dem Gebiet recht schwierig sein wird was zu finden aber vielleicht kennt ja jemand zufällig einen Verpächter oder so.

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe und allen ein Petri Heil!


----------



## forellenfischer1 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

münchen kannste gleich vergessen, das nehmen die angelvereine


----------



## wickerman (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

hallo miteinander suche  angelteiche  zur pacht  in oberhausen und umgebung ...bin auch bereit mühen dadrin zu investieren...
zudem wäre es gut wenn es  auch über ein grundstück verfügt das dort  eine hütte aufgestellt werden  kann...hoffe das  mir da jemand helfen kann..ebay habe ich schon abgeklappert aber zur zeit nichts in der umgebung gefunden


----------



## Schelm82 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Ja ich weiß das es hier ziemlich beschissen ist. :c Aber hab halt gehofft das vielleicht bisschen außerhalb jemand was weiß oder hat was halt noch ned in Vereins Händen ist. 
Hoffen darf man ja mal!!! |supergri


----------



## blufrau12 (6. August 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Biete Teich zum pacht an in Radevormwald

Der Teich ist 40m x 23m, es gibt noch einen kleineren Teich 4m x 4m der allerdings noch fertig gestellt werden muss. Auf dem Grundstück ist eine Hütte mit Überdachter Terrasse inkl Stromanschluß. Der Große Teich ist Komplett mit Strom gegen Reiher und so weiter gesichert und hat einen Bachzulauf.
Es sind noch 200 Forellen im Teich (Größe 16-20cm), Fangnetz vorhanden und vieles mehr.
Pacht im Monat ist 150 Euro 

Bei Interesse einfach melden, so schnell wie möglich so der Teich einen neuen Pächter finden


----------



## Fliegenfischer95 (11. August 2009)

*SUCHE TEICH IN OWl*

Hallo#h

ich suche einen teich im raum owl am besten bielefeld der gut ereichbaar is ich würde in pachten zustand egal 

wenn sie mir nen vorschlag machen wollen schreiben sie mir 

mfg.Fliegenfischer95


----------



## AnglerSandra (11. August 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem großen See bzw. Teich so ca. 4 ha in Bayern Metropolregion Nürnberg - Bamberg. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Grüße


----------



## F.Z.22.04 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo! #h

ich schreibe diese Anzeige im Auftrag meines Grossvaters, der seine Fischteiche aus altersgründen langfristig verpachten möchte. Die Teiche sind quasi sein Lebenswerk, in die er unglaublich viel Zeit und Liebe gesteckt hat. Es ist ihm wichtig einen Pächter zu finden der ebenso gewissenhaft und motiviert ist.

Die Teiche liegen in einem sehr schönen T A L  (Landschaftsschutzgebiet) in der nähe von Eitorf (Rhein-Sieg-Kreis, PLZ 53....).

Die Anlage ist genehmigt mit Wasserrecht ect. und ist ca. 10000 qm gross.

Das ganze Areal ist mit Wildgatterzaun umzäunt.
Es gibt eine Fischerhütte, eine Zuchthütte und einen Stall.
Der Weg zur Anlage selbst ist befestigt.

Durch die Anlage fliesst ein kleiner Bach der die Teiche mit Frischwasser versorgt.

Insgesamt gibt es 4 Teiche die mit *Forellen* (alle Grössen), Schuppenkarpfen, Graskarpfen, Spiegelkarpfen, Schleien, Rotaugen und anderem besetzt sind.

Zu den 4 grossen Teichen gibt es 3 kleine Betonteiche in denen z.Z. Forellen gezogen werden.

Der grösste Teich ist ca. 115m lang und alle 4 Teiche haben eine tiefe zwischen 2,50 m und 3 m.

So, ich hoffe das diese groben Angaben einen ersten Eindruck von dem zu verpachtenden Objekt vermitteln. Aber eigentlich muss man es einmal gesehen haben #6

Bei Interesse oder Fragen kontaktieren sie mich gerne über PN.

FZ


----------



## Pilaster (16. August 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo,

hier ein paar kleine Teiche im Landkreis Bayreuth bei 95686 Fichtelberg

Zwangsversteigerung mit angesetztem Verkehrwert von 9100,- Euro

http://www.hanmark.de/verfahren-13094.html


cu


----------



## Oster91 (17. August 2009)

*Suche Teich zum Pachten*

Hallo,

Suche einen Angel teich zum Pachten in der nähe von Wolfsburg. 

Egal wie groß und was für besatz ist einfach Melden..

MfG Lasse


----------



## 23kingpin (23. August 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Fischteiche zu vermieten !!!!!! Zwei schöne teiche zu vermieten nähe meinerzhagen !!! der erste Teich ist ca 200 m2 und der zweite ca 120 m2 auf dem grundstück befindet sich noch ne schöne hütte !!!! an besatz sind noch viele schöne Karpfen und ein paar forellen drin !! die teiche werden durch einen bachlauf gespeist !!! die pacht beträgt 650 euro im jahr !!! bei interesse einfach melden !!!!


----------



## 23kingpin (23. August 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*


----------



## Whissler (23. August 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Wo genau in Meinerzhagen?


----------



## Stephan222 (23. August 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&q=...8,7.640305&spn=0.193942,0.440826&z=11&iwloc=A


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (24. August 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*



23kingpin schrieb:


>



schöner teich. sowas suche ich auch noch im raum std


----------



## matzze (25. August 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo,
ich suche einen Teich/ eine Teichanlage im Raum Ostprignitz-Ruppin und Umgebung, also evtl. auch Südwest Mecklenburg Vorpommern, Nordost Sachsenanhalt, ... ich nehme es da nicht so eng.

Bei der Größe und Anzahl der Teiche bin ich auch sehr variabel, wenn mann sich über einen vernünftigen Preis einigen kann.

Außerdem spielt keine Rolle ob Pacht oder Kauf.

Angebote, Vermittlungen und Tipps sind erwünscht 

Grüße Marcel


----------



## Guido (27. August 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einem Teich bzw. einer Beteidigung im Raum Uelzen und max 100km umkreis wer was hört oder weiß bitte melden 

Gruss Guido


----------



## wano87 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

hallo.
ich brauche hilfe.
ich suche im sauerland,dortmund,lüdenscheid ein gewässer zum pachten


----------



## namad (28. August 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

habe 2teiche in wolfsburg/heiligendorf abzugeben,bitte bei interrese per pn melden!


----------



## Syntac (28. August 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*



namad schrieb:


> habe 2teiche in wolfsburg/heiligendorf abzugeben,bitte bei interrese per pn melden!


 
gibste auf?
probiers doch nochmal nächstes Jahr...

nicht gleich die Flinte ins Korn werfen!


----------



## namad (28. August 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*



Syntac schrieb:


> gibste auf?
> probiers doch nochmal nächstes Jahr...
> 
> nicht gleich die Flinte ins Korn werfen!




habe 2neue  vom züchter
nicht so groß aber reicht,werde die mit raubfische welse zander besetzen,dazu noch paar grass karpfen und schleien


----------



## nofun23 (29. August 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo,

wir (4 Angler) suchen ein Gewässer zur Pacht im Raum Dortmund und Umgebung (bis 60 Minuten fahrt).


----------



## forellenfischer1 (29. August 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

hab hier was im hochsauerlandkreis http://www.immobilienscout24.de/512...Log=t&style=is24&is24EC=IS24&navigationbarurl=


----------



## micha1581 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

hallo
das Gewässer sieht echt super aus. leider ist es nur viel zuweit weg. Wenn jemand einen Mitpächter in NRW sucht, oder einen Teich zu verpachten hat (ideal wäre im Raum Aachen oder 150km umkreis) dann meldet euch doch mal bei mir. 

mfg Micha


----------



## Stephan222 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Moin,

hat jemand ein Teich im Raum Münsterland/Rheine (50Km +) zu verpachten?


----------



## namad (1. September 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*



namad schrieb:


> habe 2teiche in wolfsburg/heiligendorf abzugeben,bitte bei interrese per pn melden!



die teiche sind für 300€(VB) abzugeben.das ist der große mit einigen schönen karpfen
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=cimg0201z1le.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=cimg0197y2dd.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=10q4pc.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=8g0wg.jpg



http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=kleineq1hv.jpg
das ist der kleine an dem viel gemacht werden müsste


----------



## Schlei666 (1. September 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo!
Ich suche einen Teich in der Nähe von Stadtahgen (31655) im Umkreis von max 20-30km wäre schön. Für alle tippe wäre ich dankbar.
LG Schlei


----------



## Gladiator (2. September 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*



forellenfischer1 schrieb:


> suche 10 mitpächter für forellensee 30 min von münchen.12500qm wasserfläche mit bachdurchlauf , parkähnlich angelegt und besatz: huchen, forellen, saiblinge, karpfen und zander.bei interesse bitte per pn



is das noch aktuell?


----------



## b_fanatic (2. September 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo,

ich habe diese anlage vor kurzem bei ebay entdeckt, vielleicht gibt es ja jemanden der daran interesse hat.
Ist jetzt nicht gerade günstig, glaube ich und halt nur zum kaufen!!!
Sie liegt in der Nähe von Göttingen, also im südlichen Niedersachsen!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270381513264&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Die Anlage wird nicht von mir verkauft und ich kenne sie auch nicht, wollt ich nur mal gesagt haben....


----------



## Andykl (2. September 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo ich suche immer noch nach teichen zum pachten in der nähe von Meinerzhagen.


----------



## Michael 85 (5. September 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hi suche ein Teich im Kreis Borken größe und zustand egal. bis ca 1000€ Pacht im Jahr.


----------



## forellenfischer1 (6. September 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

hab hier was schönes
http://www.quoka.de/immobilien/grun...ellplaetze/cat_27_2500_adresult_33922179.html


----------



## igler (12. September 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*



> hab hier was schönes
> http://www.quoka.de/immobilien/grund..._33922179.htm


Diese Anlage ist ein Traum, weiß zufällig jemand was die kostet so aus reiner Neugier denn die ist ganz schön weit weg von mir.Aber träumen darf man |rolleyes.


----------



## forellenfischer1 (12. September 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

nein , aber das hab ich mir auch gedacht.da kann man seine besatzfische super selber aufziehen oder nebengewerblich betreiben


----------



## pusher09 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

hallo,wir drei angler aus siegburg nähe bonn suchen im rhein-sieg kreis (Nrw), eine teichanlage,weiher,kleiner see zur pacht. 

angebote bitte per e-mail. marc.ottersbach@yahoo.de


----------



## wano87 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

hallo.

ich bin immer noch auf der suche nach Teichen die zur Pacht frei stehen.(im raum mk dortmund, lüdenscheid, meinerzhagen, balve, arnsberg) vielen dank vor ab


----------



## Alexej1982 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Bin seit längerem auch auf der suche nach einem Teich 
raum Mainz,Frankfurt am Main, Wiesbaden


----------



## offense80 (18. September 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Kenn jemand einen See oder Teich der zu verpachten ist in und um Hamburg??


----------



## buddy1978 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo,
Ich suche noch Fischteiche im raum Heide/ Holst.

bitte per pn bei mir melden...


----------



## Barsch-Guru (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo,

ich suche seit längerer Zeit schon einen schönen überschaubaren See/größerer Teich zur Pacht. Ich komme aus der Nähe von Mannheim/ Heidelberg/ Speyer. In dieser Umgebung sollte sich das Gewässer dann auch befinden. 

Wenn jemand einen Tipp hat oder gar selbst ein solches Gewässer besitzt, würde ich mich über eine Rückmeldung per PN freuen.

Danke im voraus

Grüße Alex


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo zusammen,

bin schon seit einiger Zeit auf der suche nach einer kleinen Teichanlage zur Pacht ! 

Raum Hagen Hohenlimburg ,Breckerfeld und umkreis.

Wer wüsste was ?

Danke im voraus.

Mfg


----------



## quandle (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

servusla,

bin immer noch auf der suche nach einem forellenwasser
(zur zucht oder aber als angelteich).|rolleyes
vielleicht gibt es ja jemand der sein oder seine teiche verpachten oder verkaufen möchte.:m

komme aus dem ostalbkreis 
vielen dank
servus


----------



## mcdxxstcl (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Moin, ich suche einen See zum Kauf oder zur Pacht im Kreis Ostholstein (Schleswig-Holstein).

Für Tipps und Angebote wäre ich Euch dankbar. Bitte diese per PN an mich schicken.

Gruß Niko


----------



## OverNight (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo zusammen,
ich suche in der Umgebung von Schleiden Eifel und
etwa 20km Umkreis einen Fischteich oder
Weiher zur pacht.
Bitte einfach alles anbieten, bin für jede
hilfe dankbar.

Gruß Raphael


----------



## tim-der-angler (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

hallo zusammen,

ich suche einen Fischteich rund um Dresden 

danke im vorraus
tim-der-angler


----------



## remmuk (1. November 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

ich bin auf der suche nach einem fischteich/See im Raum Gießen(Hessen) zur Pacht

lg remmuk


----------



## ferle (4. November 2009)

*Angelteich 1500 m² in 49549 zu verpachten*

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Pächter für einen ca. 1400-1500 m² großen Angelteich in 49549 Ladbergen.
Teich war bis vor 7 Jahren an einen Angelfreund aus dem Ruhrgebiet verpachtet und seit dem nur von mir im Winter als Ententeich in Gebrauch.

Kleine renovierungsbedürftige Anglerhütte vorhanden. Mir wäre es wichtig das ich jemanden finde, der wirklich Spaß an der Sache hat und das ganze ein wenig in Ordnung hält.

Anfragen gerne auch telefonisch unter 0171/7135546


Viele Grüße aus dem Münsterland
H. Ferlemann


----------



## Manzen (10. November 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche einen Angelteich zur Pacht oder zum Kauf im Bereich Duisburg und Umgebung.

Über Angebote würde ich mich freuen.

Gruß


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hi, 
ich suche einen´Angelteich zur Pacht im Celler Raum.


----------



## ochsford (27. November 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*



ZandeR$tar2007 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin schon seit einiger Zeit auf der suche nach einer kleinen Teichanlage zur Pacht !
> 
> ...


 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Teichanlage-Fore...ZViewItemQQptZGrundstücke?hash=item35a0c76784

Versuchs mal damit


----------



## Chondo (27. November 2009)

*Gewässer im Raum Celle, Soltau, Bergen zu pachten gesucht!!!*

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche ein schönes Gewässer zu pachten im Bereich Celle/Soltau. Würde mich über Angebot freuen, wäre ggf. auch an einem Kauf interessiert.

Grüße


----------



## barsch bändiger (29. November 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

moin moin

suche ein gewässer zur pacht in schleswig holstein. wenn jemand etwas weiß bitte melden.
mfg Matthias


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (29. November 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*



ochsford schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Teichanlage-Fore...ZViewItemQQptZGrundstücke?hash=item35a0c76784
> 
> Versuchs mal damit



ich glaube nicht das das zur pacht ist

mfg


----------



## wano87 (30. November 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

hallo.

ich bin immer noch auf der suche nach Teichen die zur Pacht frei stehen.(im raum mk dortmund, lüdenscheid, meinerzhagen, balve, arnsberg) vielen dank vor ab


----------



## Mosel-County (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo!

Wir suchen einen Weiher/Fischteich im Raum Eifel-Hunsrück. Kauf oder Pacht.
Wenn mir jemand helfen kann, dann bitte melden

MFG Mosel-County


----------



## *Esoxhunter* (5. Dezember 2009)

*Angelverein im Kreis RE sucht Pachtgewässer*

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde,
Angelverein im Kreis Recklinghausen sucht ein Pachtgewässer in der Nähe (max. 50 km entfernt).
Auch die Beteiligung an einem Gewässer wäre interessant.

Vorab schonmal Danke für Eure Tipp´s !!! #6


----------



## *Esoxhunter* (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelverein im Kreis RE sucht Pachtgewässer*



*Esoxhunter* schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Angelfreunde,
> Angelverein im Kreis Recklinghausen sucht ein Pachtgewässer in der Nähe (max. 50 km entfernt).
> Auch die Beteiligung an einem Gewässer wäre interessant.
> 
> Vorab schonmal Danke für Eure Tipp´s !!! #6


 
Falls möglich bitte gleich mit Ansprechpartnern.


----------



## Carphunter-SL (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Schönen guten tag zusammen.
Ich suche auch einen Fischteich bzw weiher zur pacht.
Im raum essen und umgebung also 40 50km würde ich schon fahren dafür. 
Würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand melden würde.
bitte per pn an mich und nur ernsthafte angebote bitte.
danke schonmal im vorraus.

gruß
Sascha


----------



## micha87 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

hey zusammen...suche einen see/teich/weiher zur pacht. sollte mind. 3 ha haben...großer darf er gerne sein....gruß micha


----------



## Off87 (10. Dezember 2009)

*SEE, Teich, Tümpel  zur Pacht gesucht*

Guten Abend,

Ich bin neu hier im Forum und hoffe ich bin in der richtigen Rubrik!

Ich suche schon seit knapp 2 jahren einen See, Teich zur pacht. Die größe ist mir fast egal er sollte jedoch nicht viel kleiner sein als 800m² und nicht größer als 4-5ha. Bis zu 70km fahrt würde ich in kauf nehmen.

Ich beteilige mich auch gerne an bestehenden pachtverträgen!

Danke für eure Mühen


----------



## *Esoxhunter* (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angelverein im Kreis RE sucht Pachtgewässer*

Hallo Boardies !!!
Angelverein sucht Pachtgewässer oder Beteiligung an einem. Es sollte jedoch nicht mehr als 50 km vom Kreis Recklinghausen entfernt sein.
Wo bleiben Eure Tipp´s ???
Wir sind ein gesunder Angelverein; ca. 120 Mitglieder, die aber auch nichts geschenkt haben wollen, auch wenn bald Weihnachten ist.
Danke und einen schönen #6#6#6 . Advent !


----------



## Muri1 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo zusammen,

würde mir auch gerne einen Weiher/kleinen See Pachten!!
Doch hier im Landkreis Garmisch-Partenkirchen ist das gar nicht so leicht einen zu finden:c. Wenn jemand was weiss BITTE BITTE bescheid geben.


----------



## Forelle28 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*



maredo schrieb:


> Hallo Tobias,
> willst du pachten oder kaufen. Hätte da eventuell etwas für dich.
> 
> maredo


Hallo Maredo sorry das ich mich hier solange nicht gemeldet habe. Ich habe im Moment 3 Fischteiche zur Pacht aber ich hätte sehr gerne eine ganze Anlage zur Pacht mit eventueller Kaufoption. Bitte melde Dich doch mal telefonisch bei mir falls Du noch was für mich hast vielen Dank dafür. Meine Nummer ist 0170-5822660 oder 02933-7864683.

Bis dann vlG Tobias


----------



## Whissler (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo Forelle28,

wo hast du denn deine Teiche genauer?

Ich/Wir suchen noch einen zur Pacht.


----------



## ZaPSTaR (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

*Schleswig-Holstein*


24392 Ketelsby / Pacht / 800€ jährl. / mehrere tausend qm
http://cgi.ebay.de/Freizeitgrundstu...ZViewItemQQptZGrundstücke?hash=item45f082fae7

23881 Niendorf / Kauf, Pacht / 17.500€, ?€ / 2500qm
http://cgi.ebay.de/Freizeitgrundstu...ZViewItemQQptZGrundstücke?hash=item439abf44d4

Kr. Dithmarschen / Kauf / 50.000€ / 1 Hektar
http://immobilien.shop.ebay.de/Grun...&_ssov=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282#item43918ae6f7


----------



## bastiv (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

*Sachsen*

*Hallo Boardies !!!
*
*Ich suche ein Pachtgewässer oder Beteiligung an einem Pachtgewässer. *
*Es sollte im Raum Vogtland sein.
Größe und Preis ist erstmal nebensache.*

*Wäre für jeden Tip dankbar!*


----------



## KingJay (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo,

ich suche auch einen Weiher oder Teich zum Fischen (mindestens 250qm) im Umkreis von Regensburg würde bis zu 50 km Fahrt in Kauf nehmen.

Pacht oder Kauf (Am liebsten Pacht mit Kaufoption).
Würde mich auch an einer bestehenden Pacht beteiligen.

Würd mich freuen, wenn mir jemand was anbieten kann.:m


----------



## igler (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Das ist wirklich SUPER!!! Wo auch immer das ist.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Freizeitgrundstu...ZViewItemQQptZGrundstücke?hash=item45f0b600d4

MfG


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

das auch schön. ist bei mir in der nähe

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/angelparadie s-mit-wohnmoeglichkeiten!/4004056


----------



## micha1581 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

das ist ein Traum!!!


----------



## ToxicToolz (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Moinsen, hier verkauft der Klaus seine ganze Anlage. KLICKKLACK 
Kenn die Anlage persönlich (einige andere Boardis hier auch), und muss sagen Super.....


----------



## hsvfan (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

hallo ich suche einen Teich zum Pachten im Großraum Hamburg... sollte allerdings 500m² wasserfläche nicht unterschreiten.... ausserdem sollte es nicht größer als 3 ha sein...


----------



## YoshiX (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Tach zusammen!

Ich suche ein Grundstück mit Angelteich zur Pacht am Niederrhein zur privaten Nutzung!

gruß YoshiX


----------



## Lumpi1 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo zusammen,

ja mein wunsch wäre natürlich auch ein eigenens "seechen" 
Wenn jemand was in 88400 Biberach a.d. Riss findet, kann er ja bescheid geben. Gibt ja schon viele schöne Angebote hier. Leider nur sooo weit weg...

Danke schon und Petri Heil

Bzw. auch 100 km entfernung.


----------



## Paul_NMS (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo, ich suche ein Angelsee, Angelteich, Fischteich, Fischsee, Teich, See in Neumünster NMS und Umgebung. Gerne auch Einfeld, Eichhof, Ellhorn, Krogaspe, Timmaspe, Tasdorf, Loop, Großharri, Schillsdorf, Bockhorst und Umgebung. Bitte alles anbieten, zur Pacht oder auch zum Kauf.


----------



## Haszer (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo,
wir haben eine Teichanlage mit 1300 qm in 56637 Plaidt zu verkaufen. 
Sie besteht aus 3 Teichen mit Stören, Forellen, Kois und Karpfen. 
Eine große Holzhütte ist auch mit dabei. 
Der Preis liegt bei *26.000 €*.


Für weitere Informationen bitte melden unter: 

0 26 25 / 95 31 85


----------



## Fischfan_NEW (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hi|wavey:,
wir sind schon seit langen auf der suche nach einem See bzw. Teich (können auch mehrere sein) in dem man denn selber angeln kann.
Das problem ist bloß das es hier in Schleswig Holstein kaum gewässer zum angemessendem Preis gibt.
Die Wasserfläche sollte mind. 1000qm betragen und darf nicht 1ha überschreiten, da Fischereischein B nicht vorliegt.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!
Der/Die See(n)/Teich(e) sollten unter 50000€ zu erwerben sein.

Schon mal DANKE im Vorraus!

PS. Wenn ihr einen findet einfach Posten^^


----------



## Ossmaster (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

hallo zusammen,
ich bin auf der suche nach einem teich bzw. see in und um dortmund zur privaten nutzung.
In waltrop wäre es auch noch in ordnung.
mal sehen ob mir jemand weiterlfen kann


----------



## ferle (1. März 2010)

*AW: 49549 Ladbergen Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo,

suche neuen Pächter für einen ca. 1000 m² Angelteich in 49549 Ladbergen. 
Teich mit guter Wasserqualität, großem Grundstück und kleiner 
allerdings renovierungsbedürftigen Anglerhütte gerne langfristig zu verpachten.


Mehr Infos unter 0171/7135546


----------



## zander30 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

#qHallo Leute,
ich bin relativ neu hier und versuche vielleicht auf diese Art und Weise einen Teich oder See im Kreis Fulda (Hessen;36...) oder auch weiteren Umgebung (bis 80 km) zum pachten oder später auch kaufen, zu finden. Da es hier im Forum sehr wenig um und über Fulda gibt, habe ich wenig Hoffnung. Allerdings habe ich hier rum schon alles mir bekannte ausgeschöpft und versuche es nun über das Board. Vielleicht hat jemand ein Gewässer, kennt jemanden, der eins hat, oder hat irgendwo etwas gelesen oder im Netz gesehen. Bin gerne bereit, einen "Finderlohn" zu zahlen, wenns klappt. Es kann auch in Thüringen oder Bayern sein. Bitte alles anbieten. 
Bin für jede Info dankbar, da es hier scheinbar sehr schwierig ist, so etwas zu finden.
Bitte auch Eventualitäten einstellen.

DANKE im Voraus.#6


----------



## freedet (5. März 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Gibt es eigendlich auch einen See in Brandenburg zu verpachten. Hab das noch nie gesehen.
Free


----------



## fabi1 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Moin...suche schon seit langen einen oder mehrere Teiche in der nähe von 34508 Willingen(Upland) zu pachten...


----------



## Mario41 (5. März 2010)

*Suche Fischteich Nähe Frankfurt / Verein*

Hallo,

Ich suche einen Fischteich zur Pacht / Mitpacht / Kauf Nähe Frankfurt am Main. Zahle gerne sehr hohen Preis, wenn das Gewässer schön ist.

Es wäre auch toll, wenn mir jemand einen guten Angelverein in Frankfurt empfehlen könnte. Ich kenne mich hier leider Gewässer und Vereintstechnisch nicht aus...

Beste Grüße an alle Angler

Mario


----------



## nicki73 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Moin moin,
wie Ihr seht,bin ich neu hier ;-)................Mein Mann und ich,suchen in der Bremer Umgebung einen kleinen Weiher,Teich oder der gleichen,zur Pacht.Wenn Ihr uns weiter helfen könnt,wäre es super.
Einfach melden.

Gruß Nicki


----------



## basti101082 (8. März 2010)

*Suche Fischteich*

Hallo bin neu hier, ich suche einen teich zur pacht in 33775 versmold und umgebung, so bis 500 euro im jahr. wer kann mir da helfen??? sage schon mal danke. mfg basti


----------



## ZaPSTaR (10. März 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

*Teichanlage Uckerath (Nordrhein-Westphalen)*



Teichanlage in Nordrhein-Westphalen in einem Waldgebiet bei Postleitzahl *53773, Heffen-Uckerath*

*Grundstücksfläche: *4800m2
*Größe der Teiche: *Nicht genannt, siehe Fotos
*Preis: *25.500€ VB ( Da aber schon sehr lange nach einem Käufer gesucht wird, kann man den Preis sicher ordentlich drücken, ggf. sogar mal nach einer Pacht fragen)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Teichanlage-Uckerath-Abverkauf-Top-Preis-VB_W0QQitemZ300395922502QQcmdZViewItemQQptZGrundst%C3%BCcke?hash=item45f0fe0446


----------



## Wildeshauser (12. März 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

hallo,suche auch einen teich oder kleinen see zur pacht in plz.27793. hier ist auch irgentwie alles weg:c


----------



## marc48431 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo,

Ich suche einen Fischteich mit Hütte im Bereich Rheine +- 100 km zu pachten... Gerne auch Wochenendhaus an der Ems bzw Kanal...

Danke, 

Mit sportl. Gruß,

Marc


----------



## paulkr (19. März 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*



ewiger leihe schrieb:


> hallo,suche auch einen teich oder kleinen see zur pacht in plz.27793. hier ist auch irgentwie alles weg:c



edit -keine Links zu Ebay


----------



## Koschimitzu (25. März 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo Boardis , 

ich bin auf der suche nach einer Teichanlage in Witten, Bochum oder Dortmund die zu Pachten wäre.
Auf dem Grundstück sollte eine kleine Hütte vorhanden sein und min. 2Teiche!

Über Angebote würde ich mich sehr freuen .


MFG


----------



## bobsel (25. März 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Angelsee ab 1000 qm Waserfläche zur Pacht gesucht.

Suche See wie oben beschrieben im Rhein/Main-Gebiet. Späterer Kauf wäre erwünscht. Bitte alles anbieten.


----------



## tim-der-angler (27. März 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Suche Fischteich im Raum Dresden.

Gruß tim-der-angler


----------



## kraftfahrer12 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Suche im Kreis Alzey / Bad Kreuznach ca. umkreis 50 km einen Weiher oder See zur Pacht !
Wenn Ihr uns weiter helfen könnt,wäre es super! im voraus vielen Dank !! #6


----------



## Dominic09 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo suche schon seit langen einen kleinen Fischteich zum pachten im Kreis Gütersloh, Verl, Senne etc umkreis 30 km !!

Wenn jemand einen link zu einen Angebot hat bitte melden ! Danke


Für jede info wo ich Angebote finden kann oder wer villt einen Teich zum verpachten hat bitte eine Private message schicken oder unter
brummeldominic@yahoo.de    melden! Danke!!


----------



## Hunter86 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

hallo zusammen suche im bonner raum + 50 km einen see zum pachten bitte alles anbieten wenn einer einen kennt doganwilden@hotmail.de
 danke im vorraus


----------



## sven123 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo,
wenn einer ein Fischteich zum pachten im Sauerland kennt, ruhig mal melden bei mir.

Gruß Sven


----------



## 23kingpin (13. April 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*



23kingpin schrieb:


>


 teichanlage wieder zu haben ! mfg23kingpin


----------



## C.K. (16. April 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

@Kaschi,sven123,Ossmaster

Dies ist ein reiner Suche-Biete Thread, bei Fragen untereinander bitte die PN Funktion nutzen. Danke!


----------



## birschtling (19. April 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo , 

mein Arbeitskolege sucht einen Weiher/Teich oder kleineren See nähe 84030 Landshut zur Pacht. 

Bitte Tel. per PN wir melden uns dann.

Gruß Birschtling


----------



## Toarm (22. April 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hi Leute,
suche nen Teich/Weiher/See zur Pacht im Raum Braunschweig, Peine, oder Gifhorn...wenn jemand was weiß, gerne ne PN an mich.

Danke und viel Glück noch bei der Suche!!

Greetz Toarm


----------



## Abraxas82 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo, suche einen Fischteich im Raum Schwäbisch Hall, falls einer einen kennt, bitte melden

Danke


----------



## wels0012000 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

suche einen teich see im raum Nrw . gewerbliche nutzung auch gerne übernahme ! bitte alles anbieten an rohrbach_naturstein@yahoo.de
vielen dank !


----------



## Raidor (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

hallo, suche einen fischweiher zu pachten im Raum

Landshut, Erding, Freising 

bitte per PN, melden 
Vielen dank im vorraus


----------



## buddhafragt (6. Mai 2010)

*See in der Nähe von Magdeburg zu verpachten*

Hallo,
wir haben einen See in der Nähe von Magdeburg zu verpachten, Größe ca. 5 ha, gut mit dem Auto zu ereichen, vorhandener Fischbesatz, Preisvorstellung: 2000 EUR/Jahr.

Gruß
Buddhafragt


----------



## janny10 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Suche einen Fischteich in Kassel und Umgebung..Freu mich auf Zuschriften!


----------



## gwosdika (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

hallo,
suche ein Fischteich/weiher im Raum Hildesheim zum kaufen/pachten oder ein mitpachtrecht.
mfg


----------



## Steiner72 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Suchen Teich / See zum Pachten oder Mietkauf Braunschweig 38126 Umkreis ca. 100 KM bitte alles anbieten!Danke im Voraus.

Gruß
Steiner#6


----------



## Borg (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo zusammen, ich möchte gerne einen Teich/See/Baggerloch pachten (zur Not vielleicht auch kaufen), um dort zu angeln. Ggf. natürlich auch gerne "mitpachten". Das Gewässer sollte sich im Erftkreis oder im Kölner Osten befinden. Der Knaller wäre natürlich Pulheim und Umgebung. Falls Ihr was habt oder jemanden kennt, der jemanden kennt, dann bitte per PN anbieten. 

Danke und Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Steff_1406 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Suche einen Fischweiher im Raum um 94060 Pocking.
Entweder zu pachten, mitpachten, evtl. zu kaufen.

grüße steff


----------



## Eiderente (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hi,
suche Teich,See, Weiher, Baggerloch oder Au zum pachten im Kreis Rendsburg Eckernförde. Jeder Vorschlag ist willkommen bitte Nachricht per PN an mich.


----------



## JanS (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Ich bin weiterhin auf der Suche nach einem Gewässer rund um Bremen (max. 75km).

Einfach alles anbieten.
Gruß
Jan


----------



## HHUlferts (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo,

Schöndube ( 8 ha, 10 m Tiefe, nicht nur Angeln) für 5.000 € p. a. zu verpachten.
Am besten an einen Verein.

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...2348,11.165371&spn=0.035094,0.077162&t=h&z=14


0176 23 27 29 07

zu sofort.


----------



## merlin094 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo Ihr,

ich suche einen Teich,Weiher,See (also irgendein Gewässer ) in Düsseldorf oder Umgebung zum mieten oder pachten.Bitte einfach eine PN an mich.

Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus


----------



## Hamisch (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo alle,

ich suche ein Gewässer im Raum Leverkusen zum kauf oder Pacht. Jegliche Anregungen bitte als PN an mich schicken.

Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus :vik:


----------



## drfumanshu (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Moin, moin alle,
suche ebenfalls einen Angelteich oder einen Weiher zu pachten.In der Umgebung von Gütersloh sollte das Gewässer schon sein.Bin für jede Info dankbar.


----------



## Carphunter87 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Servus ihr alle,

suche auch einen Weiher oder See zur Pacht im Raum Köln/Bnn.

Jegliche Info via PN an mich#h

Grüße|wavey:


----------



## Matze1907 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

moin
ich suche einen teich zum pachten in nordhessen raum schwalm-eder-kreis  bitte PN


----------



## Kaschi (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hiho
suche Teich/e nähe Hamburg kann auch beteidigung sein 
bitte meldet euch mit PN 
Danke Kaschi


----------



## AtilaS (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo,

ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem schönen Teich, Weiher, kl. See oder sonstiges. Es wäre auch schön wenn sich dort eine kleine Hütte befinden würde, damit ich auch die Wochenenden mit meinem Sohn dort verbringen könnte. Ist aber kein "muß".

Das Gewässer sollte im max. Umkreis von 100km vom Ruhrgebiet (Oberhausen) liegen.

Sauerland, Kreis Wesel, Xanten oder nahe der Holländischen Grenze wäre also auch kein Problem.

Bitte alle Angebote per PN an mich...

Gruß
- Ati


----------



## ZandeR$tar2007 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

:vik:       Hallo zusammen       :vik:

Bin schon seit einiger Zeit auf der suche nach einem Angel bzw. Fischteich zur Pacht , kann auch ruhig ne kleine Anlage sein , wichtig ist mir nur das es in der nähe von Hagen ist. ( Breckerfeld , Halver etc. ) wenn ihr was interessantes habt bitte posten.



Hohenlimburg Nahmertal hoch oder so wäre natürlich ideal

mfg


----------



## Dek (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo ihr lieben,

ich komme aus münster 48163 und suche in der nähe ein angelgewässer zum pachten preis usw erstmal egal wenn ihr was für mich habt schickt es mir doch bitte per pn.

Das gewässer kann auch ruhig erst ab nächstem jahr frei sein danke schonmal an euch |wavey:|wavey:


----------



## DJ-Phoenix (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo meine lieben.

Ich suche ein Angelteich oder ein Ackerland bis zu 1 Ha. Groß.
Im Umgreiß von 48599 Gronau Westfahlen. (50-100 KM) 
Wer da was kennt Bitte per Pm an mich melden.
Auf pacht nur und preiß erst mal egal angebote suche ich erst mal vielen dank im Voraus.

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen
John


----------



## Waldschaf (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Fischweiher bei Kaiserslautern zu verkaufen
ca. 1200qm auf ca 3000qm Grundstück, 2 weitere kl. Teiche vorhanden/genehmigt.
Sehr ruhig gelegen, mit dem PKW gut zu erreichen, komplett eingezäunt.
Preis 25.000.-€ VHB

bitte PN

Danke


----------



## andisangelparadis (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo zusammen.

Suche eine Angelteichanlage oder Grundstück mit min. 2 - 3 Teichen zur Gewerblichen nutzung als Angelteichanlage.
Raum Wesel und umgebung.

Wer kann mir helfen? Suche schon sehr lange und finde nichts.

Gruß

Andi


----------



## Cowboy1983 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Suche in der nähe von kassel einen Karpfenteich zur Pacht

Hat da jemand was gehört gesehen??

LG
Ben


----------



## MikeJJ (9. August 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo 

Ein Bekannter von mir hat einen Teich zu verpachten.
in 38542 Leiferde / Gifhorn
Gemischter Fischbestand ist vorhanden. 
bei Interesse bitte einfach anrufen:
05373 / 1703 

Gruß  Micha


----------



## WILL (11. August 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Guten Abend Mitglieder!!!

Wir suchen in der nähe von Meinersen/Edemissen/Braunschweig ein Teich/See zum pachten. Wenn jemand ein Angebot für mich hat, dann schreibt mit bitte eine e-Mail: W_Hooge@gmx.net
Danke!!!!!

MFG

Willi


----------



## xn05721 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo,

wir suchen einen Teich in der Nähe von Langenselbold (Main Kinzig Kreis ) zu pachten. Max. Anfahrt 20 min. Wer was weiß,bitte melden.
Danke und Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (18. August 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo,
suchen eine Teich im Raum NR, SU, BN ab 2h zum pachten.
Bitte PM an mich. Fischbesatz ist kein muss.

Gruß
 Michael


----------



## fishingchamp (20. August 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hi,
ich und ein paar Kumpels hätten Interesse an einem Teich/Weiher/See im Kölner Raum. Das Gewässer sollte schon eine Größe von mindestens 1/4 ha haben. Falls jemand jemanden kennt, der jemanden kennt oder selber was kennt, kann sich bei mir gerne per PN melden.

MfG
Felix


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (20. August 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

SUCHE

teich im landkreis stade. bitte alles anbieten.

mfg


----------



## PuzZ (30. August 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo Commu...

4 Dortmunder(22 Jahre,33Jahre,36Jahre und 42 Jahre alt) suchen Gewässer/See/Weiher gerne mit Grundstück zur Pacht maximal 1ha.(mindestens 5 Jahre ,ggf länger). gerne 30-60 km plus minus um Dortmund herum,egal ob richtung iserlohn oder Lüdinghausen..spielt keine Rolle.

Angebote bitte per Pm an mich
vielen Dank


----------



## Bambusangler (30. August 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Moin,

ich suche einen Teich etc. zur alleinigen Pacht oder als Pachtbeteiligung in Ostholstein. Keine kommerzielle Nutzung, sondern nur für Freizeitzwecke.

Alles anbieten.

Bitte per PN.

Gruß

BA


----------



## heisse (30. August 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Ich suche einene Teich in Niederbayern!Zur alleinigen Nutzung..bitte alles reinschreibenw wenn jemand was weis!


----------



## Stéphanie1977 (6. September 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Halli Hallo |rolleyes

Ich wohne in Luxemburg und suche einen Angelteich oder See in der Nähe oder in Deutschland, zum mitpachten, die Entfernung sollte nicht mehr als +- 400 km sein... freue mich über jedes Angebot!#g


----------



## Andreas1806 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo,

auch wir suchen einen Angelteich/Angelsee im Bereich Alzey-Worms/Donnersbergkreis. Zunächst als Pacht (gerne langfristig). Späterer Kauf sollte evtl. möglich sein. Bitte alles anbieten !! Danke und Gruß !


----------



## DomZander (18. September 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

ich suche einen Angelteich zur Pacht im Raum Münster NRW oder Kreis Warendorf. Angebote bitter per pn an mich !!!

Vielen Danke


----------



## Mrsmile (20. September 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo suche auch einen Angelteich zur pacht oder Mietkauf,raum Hannover.
Bei angeboten bitte per pn melden,danke!
01744301047 oder einfach anrufen.


----------



## Raidor (28. September 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Suche Fischteich zur Pacht, evtl. Kauf.
Landkreis Landshut, Freising, Erding.


----------



## Forellenjup (28. September 2010)

*Suche Teich/See oder Grundstück für dieses ???*

Wer verpachtet Teich oder See im Kreis Göttingen/Kassel oder Umgebung ? ggf. auch Grundstück zum Aufbau eines
Teiches gesucht. für evtl. Tipps wie und wo ich noch suchen könnte wäre ich sehr dankbar. Gruß Forellenjup


----------



## dexter_88 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Suche Teich/Steinbruch in 01896 Lichtenberg und Umgebung zum kauf oder pacht


----------



## fliesenleger (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

suche teich,see,baggersee
im raum WL und umgebung
mfg andy


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

suche angelteiche zum pchten für gewerbe. raum std

mfg


----------



## igler (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*



> *AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*
> suche angelteiche zum pchten für gewerbe. raum std
> 
> mfg
> ...


http://cgi.ebay.de/Wasserbelufter-A...pt=Spezial_Landwirtschaft&hash=item35acbbb767


----------



## igler (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*



> *AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*
> suche angelteiche zum pchten für gewerbe. raum std
> 
> mfg
> ...


http://cgi.ebay.de/Stromungsbelufte...pt=Spezial_Landwirtschaft&hash=item335e937066


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

hallo ja danke. habe ich beide schonmal angeschrieben ohne jede antwort

mfg


----------



## Raubfischjäger84 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Suche Teich im EN-Kreis ( Schwelm, Ennepetal, Gevelsberg, Hattingen etc ) für langfristige Pacht. Angebote bitte per PN.. :m


----------



## Peterschulte (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo. Ich bin im moment auch auf der Suche nach nem Weiher zum Angeln ein Bekannter hat einen der is ca. 600 m² groß und in díeser Größe suche ich auch etwas zum pachten möglichst im Kreis Olpe oder Märkischen Kreis. Wäre schön wenn ihr mir evtl. ein paar Vorschläge machen könntet oder einen Link schicken könntet, wo einer in der ungefähren größe zur Pacht angeboten wird
Petri Heil wünscht euch 
Christopher#h


----------



## Achim85 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Suche Baggersee / Kiesgrube / sämtliche Fließgewässer im östlich von Nürnberg. 
Angebote bitte per PN an mich.


----------



## Syntac (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Suche Teich / Flußstück / etc. als Erweiterung meiner Anlage, Raum Neumarkt Oberpfalz. 

u.U. auch Beteiligung, sofern in 1stelliger Beteiligtenzahl und kollegiales Umfeld. 

Grüße, Harry


----------



## MarkusO (31. Oktober 2010)

*Biete Angelteich*

Guten Tag,

biete hier einen Angelteich zur pacht an.

Wasserfläche ca. 900m²

Wasserspeisung durch Grundwasser

Es Gibt eine Flachwasserzone ca. 0,5m tiefe, der Rest des Teiches hat eine tiefe von ca. 2 - 2,5m

In dem Teich sind: Karpfen, Rotaugen, Hechte, Brassen, Schleien

das ist das was mir spontan einfällt was ich dort schon gefangen habe. Da ich kein Profi in Sachen Angeln bin, kann ich leider nichts genaueres sagen.

er liegt in 48691 Vreden.

Bei Interesse PM an mich.

gruß


----------



## MarkusO (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Biete Angelteich*

Und noch eine weitere Interessante Luftaufnahme


----------



## MarkusO (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*



Dek schrieb:


> Hallo ihr lieben,
> 
> ich komme aus münster 48163 und suche in der nähe ein angelgewässer zum pachten preis usw erstmal egal wenn ihr was für mich habt schickt es mir doch bitte per pn.
> 
> Das gewässer kann auch ruhig erst ab nächstem jahr frei sein danke schonmal an euch |wavey:|wavey:



guten abend, suche einen pächter für meinen teich

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=112844&page=68


----------



## MarkusO (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*



AtilaS schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem schönen Teich, Weiher, kl. See oder sonstiges. Es wäre auch schön wenn sich dort eine kleine Hütte befinden würde, damit ich auch die Wochenenden mit meinem Sohn dort verbringen könnte. Ist aber kein "muß".
> 
> ...



guten abend, suche einen pächter für meinen teich

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=112844&page=68


----------



## athomas78 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo, ich reih mich mal hier ein
Ich suche ein Teich/See oder Ähnliches in der Nähe von Aachen( +50Km) zur längerfristigen Pacht. Besatz/Zustand egal alles anbieten.
Auch gern NL oder Belgien.
Ich hoffe auf Tipps und/oder Angebote (athomas78@web.de)oder per PN 
Danke und Petri Heil


----------



## Paul M. (11. November 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo Dom Zander,
Ich bin Pächter eines "Fischteiches mit Liegewiese" in Ladbergen.


----------



## Paul M. (11. November 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo Dom Zander,
Ich bin Pächter eines Teiches in Ladbergen (Grund ca. 2700qm,Teich ca 1500qm) und suche entweder einen Mitpächter oder Nachfolger.
Jahrespacht momentan 800,-€
Ich selbst bin kein Angler, sondern habe das Gelände zum Ausspannen.
Das Gelände ist rundum mit Erlen und anderen Bäumen besäumt. Am Teich gibt es einen baufälligen, großen Steg (ca 20qm) und einen kleinen Strand sowie ein Ruderboot (GFK)und einen Bauwagen.   Interesse?                    Kurze mail an pmmiddel@gmx.de      Gruß   Paul M.


----------



## mastercane (26. November 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche einen Grundstück mit Fischteich oder Zufluß im Sauerland zu kaufen oder pachten.

Bis 50.000 € gerne alles anbieten an fischteich.sauerland@gmail.com

Schönes Wochenende,
Daniel


----------



## herrdh (29. November 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo Paul,
ich hätte vielleicht Interesse an der Pachtübernahme deines Teiches, ich habe zurzeit selbst einen Teich in Ladbergen aber mein Verpächter kommt nicht mit dem neuen Vertrag rüber. Wäre allerdings ungünstig wenn wir beide den gleichen Verpächter hätten (was ich fast vermute).


----------



## Fischer Fritz233 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Guten Abend,

ich suche einen Teich/See oder Ähnliches in der Nähe von Siegburg ( +60Km) zur längerfristigen Pacht.Gerne auch Much oder Ruppichteroth.
Ich hoffe jemand kann mir weiterhelfen, da ich nun schon seit einiger Zeit vergeblich suche.
Bitte alles anbieten an IRobinhoodI@t-online.de
Danke im voraus!!!


----------



## Fischie01 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Halli,

ich suche einen Teich in der Umgebung Lehrte (+40 km) zur Pacht. Alle Angebote per PN bitte an mich.

Vielen dank im Vorraus.

LG

Alex


----------



## Fischer Fritz233 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Sind die 2 Teiche noch vorhanden??


----------



## Klein-Sibirien (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Angelpark Klein-Sibirien
Wir suchen für diese Anlage einen Nachpächter.
Aus familiären Gründen können wir nicht weiter machen.
Infos zur Anlage unter : www.klein-sibirien.de
Kontaktaufnahme nur unter der Handynummer . 01732592225


----------



## Kuddel89 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Suche wie viele hier ein Teich zum pachten im südlichen Hamburg und Umgebung.


----------



## the_one (5. Januar 2011)

*suche angelteich zur pacht (kreis wesel und umgebung)*

hallo leute
ich suche einen angelteich zur pacht möglichst im kreis wesel und umgebung

danke im voraus

und allen ein erfolgreiches Angeljahr 2010 #6


----------



## micha87 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

hallo boardies...bin auf der suche nach nem see,weiher,teich ..was auch immer....sollte mind. 1 ha...(gerne größer) haben.....bitte pn an mich


----------



## Leif (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo nachdem ich mal wieder ein bisschen zeit habe.

Helfe ich mal bei der Suche.
Gewässer in 59387 Ascheberg
http://cgi.ebay.de/Angelteich-Fisch...0599629445?pt=Grundstücke&hash=item2a0c93a685

Fischweiher nähe 86381 Krumbach Bayrisch / Schwaben


http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...aehe-86381-krumbach-bayrisch-schwaben/9595911


http://www.immobilien-kleinanzeigen.com/Fischweiher.html


----------



## l0zpheg (13. Januar 2011)

*Suche See der zu verpachten ist*

Hallo zusammen,
weiß jemand wo in der Umgebung von Münster ein See zu verpachten ist ?


----------



## thomsen3 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*



Leif schrieb:


> Hallo nachdem ich mal wieder ein bisschen zeit habe.
> 
> Helfe ich mal bei der Suche.
> Gewässer in 59387 Ascheberg
> ...



hallo
wiest du vileicht ein see bei WÜ  bis 50 km umkreis zur pacht?


----------



## igler (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Angelteich-Fisch...0612991352?pt=Grundstücke&hash=item2a0d5f8978


----------



## Kuddel89 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*



igler schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Angelteich-Fisch...0612991352?pt=Grundstücke&hash=item2a0d5f8978




Ist das normal das der 2000 Euro im Jahr haben will?


----------



## Leif (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo,

hier mal nen Flussabschnitt.

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...stueck-wassergrundstueck-grundstueck/17244264


Lg leif


----------



## Leif (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Angelteich-Fisch...0612968301?pt=Grundstücke&hash=item2a0d5f2f6d


----------



## robinhood23 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

suche einen teich im raum 311XX oder auch weiter


----------



## hamburger1975 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

So hier mal eine Anzeige aus SH/Stormarn.

http://home.immobilienscout24.de/510783/expose/40348352

Gruß

Timo


----------



## Halmai (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo ,
ich suche einen Angelteich/See/Weiher zur pacht möglichst im kreis Brandenburg 
(03185 Peitz/Cottbus und Umgebung)

Gruß


----------



## Rölfsgen (16. Februar 2011)

*Forellenteich in Ruppichteroth von Privat zu verpachten*

Hallo,
Ich habe aus Zeitmangel einen ca. 220qm großen Forellenteich, an einen Fisch- und Naturliebhaber zu verpachten.
Der Teich befindet sich direkt an einem Bachlauf.
Als Pacht stelle ich mir die Pflegeübernahme zweier weiterer Teiche vor, in denen sich quasi nur "Gnadenbrotfische" und hunderte Frösche und Lurche befinden.


----------



## Wellensen (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Goslar/Bad Harzburg/Vienenburg
6 Kiesteiche für 90 große Scheine zu verkaufen, ca 11 Hektar Wasserfläche....
meine harz.immoconcepts oder so ahnlich
Jedenfalls Ein Makler aus Bad Harzburg


----------



## WILL (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Guten abend an alle!!!

Ich/wir suchen einen Teich, Weiher, Kiesgrube, etc. zum pachten zwischen, oder auch in der näheren Umgebung von 38536 Meinersen (Gifhorn) und Braunschweig. Wenn Ihr was hab, meldet euch bitte. Gern könnt Ihr mich eine e-Mail auf w_hooge@gmx.net senden

Gruß Willi


----------



## Howi (10. März 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

|bla:Hallo an alle Boardies,

ich habe ggfs die Möglichkeit einen schönen Wiesenbach der Forellenregion im Sauerland zu pachten. Es sind ca 1,5km. Es wäre das erste mal, dass ich alleine so ein Gewässer pachten würde, bisher immer nur Jahresscheine...Wer kann mir hilfreiche Tipps geben, auf was im Vorfeld geachtet werden sollte, und was vielleicht "No goes" im Vertrag sein könnten...Wer hat schon Erfahrung mit Fließgewässern, und ist bereit einem "Frischling" unter die Arme zu greifen. Wenn es soweit ist, kann man so eine Sache ja vielleicht auch zu zweit oder so machen?!
Schreibt doch bitte eine Mail an; job.1974@gmx.de
DANKE, für Eure Hilfe!:vik:

Wünsche jedem dass doppelte wie mir#6#6


----------



## Howi (11. März 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo Leute,|wavey:

schaut Euch mal diesen Link an; 
Finde ich sehr interessant, jemand Interesse zum zusammenpachten?

Teichanlage in der Nähe von Ascheberg, habe ich bei ebay gefunden, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob noch frei...oder so...

http://immobilien.shop.ebay.de/Grundstucke-/66436/i.html?_nkw=see&_frs=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m359#


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 62015 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Moin,moin,

ich suche ein Angelteich zu pachten in Schleswig-Holstein.
Oder Beteiligung an einer Pacht.

Umkreis Plön bis ca. 75 km.

Bitte nur ernstgemeinte Angebote per PN.#6

Gruß
an alle.

Jöfi


----------



## lausi97 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hi

Die Fischereigenossenschaft " Untere Lenne " hat noch Bachabschnitte an der Latrop und die Grafschaft in 57392 zu verpachten.Bei Interresse bitte PN.

Gruß
Lausi


----------



## C.K. (16. März 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

@Howi
Lies doch mal bitte Deine Privaten Nachrichten ( ganz oben links )


----------



## Fischie01 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hey,...

ich / wir suchen einen See in der  Umgebung von 31275 (lehrte) Umkreis ca. 25 km.
Kennt ihr da vllt etwas? oder hat jemmand eine Teilpacht anzubieten?
Anregungen und Angebote bitte per PN!
Vielen Dank im vorraus


----------



## Axel123 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Ich biete Teichanlage Nähe Harpstedt.

Gruß Axel


----------



## BIG M (19. März 2011)

*Angelbeteiligung zu vergeben in 48*

Hallo ich suche noch eine Person die mit mir einen see pachtet 
Der See ist ca 1500 m² groß gesamt fläche ca 2000 m² mit hütte Strom und Wasser . Es müsste nur noch was am see gemacht werden. Ufer ein wenig befestigwen Strauch Schnitt usw.
Bitte per pn melden 
MFg Matthias


----------



## rudi2771 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo zusammen.

Suche eine Angelteichanlage oder Grundstück mit min. 1 - 3 Teichen zur Gewerblichen nutzung als Angelteichanlage.
Raum Darmstadt und umgebung(50km).

Wer kann mir helfen? Suche schon sehr lange und finde nichts.


----------



## ullisteff (26. März 2011)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



Azathoth schrieb:


> hab endlich was gefunden,und das beste:kkeine 5km von mir entfernt...gestern abend zufällig dran vorbei gefahren,quasi mitten in der wildnis.#6 des dumme is nur dass ich noch nicht weiß wems gehört,und deshalb natürlich au net obs überhaupt verpachtet wird oder vielleicht schon ist.
> glaube ich aber nicht wirklich,da alles zugewuchert ist...da wurde definitiv seit vielen jahren nichts mehr gemacht...also rechne ich mir ganz gute chancen aus.:q
> ich schätze das grundstück auf ca.1000m²,davon 750m² Wasserfläche.zur tiefe kann ich leider nichts genaues sagen,würde mal grob auf 2-2,5m tippen.
> wie gesagt,von aussen siehts net schön aus,aber das gewässer sieht in ordnung aus,konnte schon einige karpfen und reichlich weißfisch ausmachen...
> ...


Hallo Azathoth, haben selber einen Teich gepachtet so wie Du ihn beschrieben hast, aber mit direktem Frischwasserzulauf aus einem Bach. Durch Schleusen können wir Frischwasser zulaufen oder Teichwasser ablaufen lassen. Bis letztem Winter waren ca. 30 Spiegelkarpfen in dem Teich aber weil wir zuviel Wasser im Herbst abgelassen haben, sind sie durch den strengen Winter verendet. Der Teich ist komplett eingezäunt und hat eine Unterstellhütte, die wir winterfest gemacht haben (mit Glasbausteine vermauert, mit Kaminofen und und und). Es sind Pflastersteine zum verlegen für ca. 80 qm vor Ort...was wir noch nicht geschafft haben. Viel Zubehör (Feuerwehrpumpe mit Käfermaschine, Stromaggregat, Gerätehäuschen usw.) Pacht beträgt jährlich 800,- €. Weil wir beruflich viel zu tun haben und jetzt auch noch ein älteres Haus erworben haben, was wir renovieren müssen, geben wir den Teich schweren Herzens ab. Einziges Manko... der Teich müßte mal ausgebaggert werden. Wer interessiert ist und bereit ist eine Abschlagssumme von 2500,- € für sämtl. Zubehör zu zaheln, kann gerne unseren Pachtvertrag übernehmen. Der Teich befindet sich in 48653 Coesfeld, Münsterland. Interessenten können uns unter 0171-9631323 anrufen.
Gruß Uli
PS: ich maile auch falls gewünscht Bilder


----------



## Raidor (29. März 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Suche Angelteich zur Pacht.

Lankreis Landshut, Freising, Erding.

Bitte alles per PM anbieten, danken


----------



## 123_Biss (6. April 2011)

Guten Tag,

Wer träumt nicht davon......

Biete Pachtbeteiligung für großen Fischteich im Raum Osnabrück/Steinfurt |wavey:

Es handelt sich hierbei um einen Teich mit zwei Inseln und einem sehr gutem Fischbestand.

Im vordergrund steht natürlich das angeln und einfach abzuspannen vom stressigen Alltag.

Sind zur Zeit 5 Pächter die alle angelverrückt sind.
Eine echt super lustige und hilfsbereite Truppe.

Jeder kann mitmachen der Angelverrückt ist und die natur liebt.

Der jährliche Pachtbeitrag ist sehr überschaubar und liegt unter 200 €. Wo bekomme ich heutzutage noch eine möglichkeit ein ganzes Jahr Mitpächter eines Sees zu sein für den Preis. Niergends!!!

Sooo nun zum Besatz:

Für jeden Angeltyp ist etwas dabei egal ob man Nachts einen Ansitz auf Aal machen möchte oder den Tag ausklingen will mit einer Karpfensession alles ist vertreten.
Desweiteren kommen viele Hechte vor,Rotaugen, Barsche,Brassen, Schleien.

Sollten noch Fragen diesbezüglich sein einfach ne PN!|wavey:

Bis dahin....


----------



## dinges (9. April 2011)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



Schneemann schrieb:


> Hallo fischflocke,
> 
> suche dringend eine Teichanlage und wäre sehr daran interessiert bei dir mit einzusteigen.
> Wohne in Witten Heven und würde mich freuen, wenn ich kurzfristig von dir hören
> ...


Hallo! Ich interessiere mich für Ihr Angebot zum Teich pachten in Höxter.
Bitte kontaktieren Se mich per PN. Danke und Gruss. V. Dinges


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (9. April 2011)

*AW: Fischteich zu verpachten*



dinges schrieb:


> Hallo! Ich interessiere mich für Ihr Angebot zum Teich pachten in Höxter.
> Bitte kontaktieren Se mich unter der Tel. Nr: 0511-1057610 oder 0173-2355058. Danke und Gruss. V. Dinges



schreib ihn doch deine nummer per pm und nicht so öffentlich

mfg


----------



## gabriel261083 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo Männers,

auch ich suche ein See in Schleswig Holstein, nähe Elmshorn/Sparrieshoop/Barmsteht [25365]

Vielleicht habe ich ja hier mal glück einen Angelteich zu bekommen oder mitzupachten ...

Schön zu sehen das es noch Leute gibt die hier helfen ...

Freue mich über antworten ...

LG


----------



## Genussangler2010 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallö !

Also: *SUCHE *Mitpacht an einem Angelteich irgendwo im Bereich südliches / westliches Münsterland. Für mich allein wäre es mir wohl zu teuer - und ich würde einfach nur gelegentlich (so kurzfristig nach Wetter, Lust und Laune) da mitangeln. Deshalb bin ich bestimmt der IDEALE Mitpächter, glaub' ich...

Falls also irgendwo da im Bereich noch jmd. gesucht wird - am besten per PM Kontakt aufnehmen. Nötige Arbeiten nach Absprache vorab sind kein Problem. 

Frank


----------



## Axel123 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*



Axel123 schrieb:


> Ich verkaufe Teichanlage Nähe Harpstedt.
> 
> 
> Gruß Axel


 


30.000,-€ VB

näheres siehe Pdf

Gruß Axel


----------



## skipp (25. April 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo,
ich würde gerne einen See / Weiher im Raum Erlangen / Höchstadt / Forchheim pachten, bzw. mich an einer Pachtgemeinschaft beteiligen.
Wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte, bitte melden...


----------



## wrasor (26. April 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo,
ich würde gerne eine kleinere Teichanlage/See im Raum Neuss/Mönchengladbach pachten oder noch lieber Mitpächter sein.
Näheres per PM, einfach mal melden

würde mich über ernstgemeinte Angebote sehr freuen.

mfg wrasor


----------



## Jani03 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo an alle,
ich suche dringend einen Teich zum Pachten in Cottbus und Umgebung. 
Bitte per PM oder 0176/70399605 melden. 

mfg Henry


----------



## kefq7 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche einen Pachtteich oder auch Pachtbeteiligung im Umkreis von 59368 Werne (Lünen, Hamm, Herbern, Ascheberg, etc.)

petri,

kefq7


----------



## poplavok (28. April 2011)

*AW: Suche  Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo .

Ich suche einen Pachtteich/See im Umkreis von 32427 Minden (bis 80km).


MfG poplavok


----------



## Carphunter87 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo,


wie viele hier suche ich auch einen Teich oder eine Mitpacht:g.

Am liebsten im Raum Bonn/Köln plus 40 km 

Bitte per PM oder hier melden 

Besten Dank

Gruß#h


----------



## Raidor (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Suche Angelteich zur Pacht evtl. Kauf.

Lankreis Landshut, Freising oder Erding.

Bitte alles anbieten, danke


----------



## Grünpflanze (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo,
suche einen Pachtteich oder kleinen Pachtsee, östlich von Hamburg,bis ca.
50Km Entfernung.
Freue mich auf Angebote.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Steiner72 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Suche  immer noch See/Teich zum Pachten! Gerne PM an mich oder unter Email eschrich.m@live.de

Salzgitter Umkreis 100 KM danke im Voraus.

Viele Grüße und Petri Heil allen

Steiner72


----------



## Leif (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo,

hier ein Fischteich in Niedersachsen zu verpachten.

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...chten,-eigene-quelle,-sehr-gute-lage/26932689


----------



## Leif (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hier ein Taumgewässer zu verpachten.

http://www.gutwildeck.de/shop_content.php?coID=0&XTCsid=cc789e52676c7e7271b5e666934a5782


----------



## Sejerlänner Jong (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo an alle,
ich suche dringend einen Teich / Weiher zum Pachten eventuel auch Mietkauf im Sieger,- Sauerland 
Bitte hier oder 0175/7082719 melden. Vielen dank im vorraus.


----------



## dorschhunter9 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo,

ich suche einen Teich, wo noch ein Mitpächter/ Mitangler gesucht wird im Raum nördlich von Hannover, Wedemark und so weiter.
Habt ihr da vielleicht was? Bitte alles anbieten. Würde gerne ein paar mal im Jahr in RUHE angeln gehen. Kann auch was kosten. Soll halt was genaues sein! Habe kein Problem auch richtig mit anzufassen!!!

Kann da wer helfen?

Bitte mich hier anschreiben oder per mail an: mandrek@web.de


Vielen Dank...


----------



## Leif (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo dorschhunter, schau mal hier. ist ne alte Anzeige von 2009. Aber mit Emailadresse,. Schreib ihn doch mal an. meistens kennen sich die Weiherbesitzer untereinander gut oder der Teich ist wieder oder immer noch frei.

http://www.hobby-angeln.com/blog/angeln-news/416-fischteich-pachten.php


----------



## Mars (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo #h

suche einen Teich/Angelteich/See/Baggersee/Weiher oder evtl. auch günstiges Ackerland/Wiesengrundstück im Ennepe-Ruhr Kreis. Also Städte wie Schwelm, Ennepetal, Gevelsberg, Breckerfeld und Sprockhövel wären ideal. Alles in der Umgebung von Wuppertal, Hagen, oder Radevormwald wäre aber auch noch okay.

Angebote bitte per pm, oder auch per email an: mk-467882@versanet.de

Greetz
Mars


----------



## Axel123 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hier was aus Niedersachsen

http://cgi.ebay.de/Freizeitgrundstu...Grundstücke&hash=item336875ca4c#ht_720wt_1185


----------



## Sic (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hi
Ich suche nen Teich im Schwalm Eder Kreis (Hessen) zur pacht...
Wenn da jemand was hat dann bitte per PM an mich oder einfach hier rein posten 
Danke =)


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*



Axel123 schrieb:


> Hier was aus Niedersachsen
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Freizeitgrundstu...Grundstücke&hash=item336875ca4c#ht_720wt_1185



leider nicht für forellen geignet


----------



## Axel123 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> leider nicht für forellen geignet



Hab immer Forellen besetzt, gab keine Probleme.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*



Axel123 schrieb:


> Hab immer Forellen besetzt, gab keine Probleme.



auch im sommer ??

mfg


----------



## Axel123 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> auch im sommer ??
> 
> mfg



Klar auch im Sommer


----------



## ganjafarmer (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

suche im raum kassel nen günstigen teich zur pacht.
kann auch gerne etwas runtergekommen sein, jedenfalls forellen können rein 

edit:
wenn möglich auch 2-3 kleinere, aneinanderliegende teiche

kann mit jemand von euch sagen, an wen ich mich bei der teichsuche wenden kann


----------



## hennesgeissbock (28. Juni 2011)

*Mitpächter gesucht Hattingen PLZ 455....*

Hallo,

gesucht wird ein Mitpächter für den im Link gezeigten Teich. Es ist ein Teich mit Mischbestand. Dies soll auch so bleiben. Keine Aufzucht von Forellen. Gelegentlicher Besatz, zum Abfischen, wäre jedoch in Ordnung.

Derzeit bin ich noch alleiniger Pächter. Evtl. würde ab nächstes Jahr ein Kumpel dazustoßen. Dann wären wir max. zu dritt. Mehr Beteiligte mag ich nicht aufnehmen. Will mich schliesslich da entspannen.


----------



## solartackle (29. Juni 2011)

*suche fischweiher (fischteiche) zum pachten*

hallo,
ich suche einen Fischweiher. würde gerne einen Weiher pachten in Bayern. im Landkreis Schwandorf rund um schwandorf, doch am besten wäre in der nähe von Wackersdorf. falls jemand infos für mich hat wäre ich sehr dankbar wenn er sich bei mir melden würde 
hier sind noch die postleitzahlen:
schwandorf: 92421
wackersdorf: 92442

vielen dank!!


----------



## JaNg0 (2. Juli 2011)

*weiher suche in der nähe schmelz*

hi leute 
ich bin neu hir 

ich suche einen  weiher in der nähe von schmelz um ihn zu pachten 
wer mir da helfen kann bitte melden 
danke schon mal |wavey:


----------



## MiRohm (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo zusammen,

wir suchen im Bereich Verden/Aller einen oder mehrere nebeneinander liegende 
Teiche. 
Sollten auf jedenfall Forellen geeignet sein.

Gruß

MiRohm


----------



## hennesgeissbock (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mitpächter gesucht Hattingen PLZ 455....*



hennesgeissbock schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gesucht wird ein Mitpächter für den im Link gezeigten Teich. Es ist ein Teich mit Mischbestand. Dies soll auch so bleiben. Keine Aufzucht von Forellen. Gelegentlicher Besatz, zum Abfischen, wäre jedoch in Ordnung.
> 
> Derzeit bin ich noch alleiniger Pächter. Evtl. würde ab nächstes Jahr ein Kumpel dazustoßen. Dann wären wir max. zu dritt. Mehr Beteiligte mag ich nicht aufnehmen. Will mich schliesslich da entspannen.




Hier mal ein paar Bilder. Das mit dem Link hat nicht richtig funktioniert. Der Teich liegt zwischen Hattingen und Langenberg bei Wuppertal.....


----------



## rudi2771 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo zusammen.

Suche eine Angelteichanlage oder Grundstück mit min. 1 - 3 Teichen zur Gewerblichen nutzung als Angelteichanlage.
Raum Darmstadt und umgebung(50km).

Wer kann mir helfen? Suche schon sehr lange und finde nichts


----------



## Pollack 10 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo zusammen,
biete Teichanlage zum Verkauf. Näheres unter:
http://teiche.kampka.net


----------



## Kuxi (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Ein freundliches Hallo aus Velbert,


auch ich suche einen Teich oder eine Mitpacht.

Im Bereich: Velbert, Langenberg, Neviges und näherer Umgebung.  

Bitte per PM oder eMail antworten oder zumindest Daumen drücken 

Besten Dank,

Kuxi


----------



## Bootlicker (13. August 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche einen See / Teich zur eigenen Pacht bzw. Mitpacht im Raum Bad Bramstedt (nördlich von Hamburg).

Bei Vorschlägen bitte eine PM hier im Bord.

Danke
Bootlicker


----------



## frost28 (18. August 2011)

*Suche jemanden für meine Teiche im Raum GL , K , Lev*

Hallo zusammen,

  habe ein paar kleine Teiche gepachtet im Raum Burscheid, Leverkusen, Köln die früher für eine kleine Forellenzucht genutzt wurden. Zurzeit sind einige wenige Tiere (Karpfen und etwa 100 Forellen) in den Teichen. 
  Da ich beruflich sehr eingebunden bin, *suche ich jemanden der daran Interesse hat mit mir die Teiche Hobbymäßig zu bewirtschaften.*
  Auf dem Grundstück befinden sich noch zwei Wochenendhäuschen und es ist auch zum wohlfühlen angelegt. Räucherofen, Grill, Sitzecke usw. ist alles vorhanden.  Es führt ein kleiner Bach der die Teiche mit Wasser versorgt durch das Grundstück. Es kann natürlich auch geangelt werden. Ein dementsprechend großer Teich ist vorhanden.


----------



## frost28 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Suche jemanden für meine Teiche im Raum GL , K , Lev*

Hallo
werde noch ein paar Fotos machen heute.
Versuche mal ein Bild vom größten der Teiche hochzuladen.
Es sind noch 3 weitere kleinere Aufzuchtsteiche vorhanden.


----------



## tobii (20. August 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Teich / See zur Pacht im Münsterland. Ich selber komme aus Münster. Eine Mitpacht ist ebenso völlig in Ordnung. Habe diesen Thread schon ausführlich durchgegrast, aber keinerlei interessante Objekte im Umkreis gefunden.  

Wenn ich mir die umliegende Gegend auf Google Maps anschaue, finde ich eine Menge interessanter Teiche / Seen. Da muss doch was zu machen sein!

Ne PM wäre nett. Danke. 

Viele Grüße,
Tobi


----------



## blackcollar (20. August 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Servus,

suche im Raum Main-Kinzig-KReis und drumherum einen Teich zum kauf oder pachten. 

Einfach melden für nähere Infos.

grüße


----------



## P.K. (1. September 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo zusammen,


suche im Raum Wetterau einen Teich / Teiche / Teichanlage zur Pacht/kauf.

Gruß


Patrick


----------



## waldemar.d (1. September 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

hallo,
ich suche auch einen teich zum mitpachten raum dortmund,datteln,lünen,
mfg
walli


----------



## waldemar.d (1. September 2011)

*suche fischteich raum dortmund,datteln,lünen*

hallo,
ich suche noch einen teich zum mitpachten.
raum dortmund,lünen,datteln,
mfg


----------



## Schlebusch (3. September 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo,
ich suche im Raum Langenfeld (plz: 40764) einen Teich/See zum pachten/kauf.


----------



## nostradamus (3. September 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

suche einen teich in fritzlar oder in der nähe von kassel.

gruß


----------



## Goatie (3. September 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo!
Wir suchen im Bereich OE/HSK/MK/SO (so im Umkreis von ca. 50-60 km um PLZ 59846, Sundern/Sauerland) einen Pachtteich mit etwas Grün rundherum. Nicht nur zum angeln, auch für Familienwochenenden in der Idylle.
Bitte alles anbieten!

Petri,
Goatie mit Family


----------



## nordgermane (7. September 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo,
auch ich suche einen Teich/See zur alleinigen Pacht oder aber auch Beteiligung an einer Pacht im nördlichem Schleswig Holstein, genauer gesagt Kreis Schleswig Flensburg.
Also, wenn jemand etwas hat, etwas weiß oder einen Mitpächter sucht, bitte melden!
Bitte per PM oder: home@maccom-trade.de


----------



## Allerfischer (18. September 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Nabend allerseits,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Teich/See oder Bach im südlichen Baden-Würtemberg.

Bitte alles per PN anbieten. Danke!


----------



## rudi2771 (20. September 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Guten Tag.. 

Suche im Grossraum Frankfurt, Wiesbaden, Darmstadt, Mainz einen Angelteich zum Kauf oder Pacht.. (Gewerbliche Nutzung )

bitte alles anbieten.. bin über jeden Tip dankbar..


----------



## Bizzy (24. September 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo zusammen !!

Suche einen Teich/ See zum Pachten bzw. Kauf. Der See sollte in unterfranken ( Kitzingen) umgebung von 50km sein. Bitte alles anbieten 

Mfg Bizzy


----------



## Mato1 (13. Oktober 2011)

*Suche Besatzfische*

Hallo an alle , ich suche für meinen Angelsee in der Nähe von Traunstein Besatzfische . Wenn möglich dann würde ich gerne Fische aus Zuchten holen die in meiner Nähe liegen .
Bitte sagt mir Bescheid ob ihr was wisst in meiner Nähe .
Vielen Dank


----------



## Lukas87 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hi,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem (auch kleinen) Teich im Raum Gießen/Wetzlar zur Pacht!

Gruß

Lukas


----------



## Barimir (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

HAllo zusammen 

bin auf der Suche nach einen Weiher (Angelsee) im Landkreis Ravensburg, Biberrach oder Lindau sollte ungfähr 2 -5 ha gross sein 

bitte alles anbieten 

lg riccardo


----------



## hkroiss (9. November 2011)

*Forellenteich zu pachten gesucht (Oberösterreich, Raum Vöcklabruck)*

Hallo Zusammen,
ich komme aus Oberösterreich, Raum Vöcklabruck und suche einen Forellenteich zum Pachten (ev. kaufen).

Möchte diesen Teich zum Züchten verwenden.
Vielleicht kennt jemand einen entsprechenden Teich in der Nähe.

Danke schon im voraus für Eure Infos.
LG Harald


----------



## Priest (10. November 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Angelteich, Forellenteich, Fischweiher im umkreis von 50km vom Essen zum pachten oder Kauf.


----------



## maertes6 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo,wir suchen evtl Mithilfe für unsere Teiche,gerne auch Fischbegeistertes Paar oder Einzelperson. Wichtig: Keine Trinker,da ich selber 8 Jahre trocken bin und es auch bleiben möchte,Bilder sind auf dem Profil. Teiche befinden sich in nähe Altenkirchen,Freue mich über ernstgemeinte Nachrichten. Keine Angst es geht nicht darum nur zu arbeiten,sondern auch was davon zu haben,Fischbesatz ist schon teilweise drin,schöne Schleien und große Rotaugen bis 1,5 kg!,auch mal grillen,angeln und so weiter. Aber eben auch arbeit, mithilfe ist vielleicht der falsche ausdruck,besser mitnutzung:


----------



## trouthunter11 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

hallo leute ich bin auf der suche nach einem kleinen fischteich oder forellenteich im bergischen land oder in der eifel,am besten nicht zu gross und zur pacht,kennt vielleicht einer jmd der einen solchen teich verpachtet ,verpachten will oder verpachtet einer von euch so einen teich vielen dank ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.#6


----------



## Howi (28. November 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo an alle im Norden auf der Suche nach einem Teich...habe ich bei ebay gefunden...Vielleicht interessant für den einen oder anderen aus
SH...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Grundstuck-Freizeitgrundstuck-mieten-Stockelsdorf-/320789793455?pt=Grundst%C3%BCcke&hash=item4ab08fcaaf

Grüße,
-Howi-


----------



## Howi (28. November 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

PS: Suche ebenfalls selber nach was "eigenem" im Sauerland...
Arnsberg,Sundern,Menden,Soest...und Umkreis...ca 20km Teich aber am liebsten Fließgewässer zum pachten...Weiß jemand was...Freue mich auf PN
Grüße,
-Howi-#h


----------



## manuel1895 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo leute. suche in der nähe von düsseldorf nen teich zum pachten kann mir da vieleicht jemand helfen suche schon seid wochen und finde leider nix hoffe einer von euch kann mir da weiter helfen mfg manu #6


----------



## Pollack 10 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo Howie,
kommt nur Pacht in Frage?
Sonst siehe: Teiche@kampka.net

Helmut


----------



## JobalV (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo zusammen ,

suche Teich,See,Baggersee oder Flußabschnitt im Raum Erkelenz und  Umgebung

Viele Grüße, Jochen.


----------



## Somon (1. Januar 2012)

*Kleiner Fischweiher zur Pacht im Bodenseeraum gesucht!*

Hallo!!!

Ich suche zum Zwecke einer privaten Fischzucht einen kleinen Teich / Weiher / See im Bodenseeraum. Gerne darf auch ein bisschen Wald & Wiese drumherum mitverpachtet werden.

Idealerweise liegt dieser Weiher in einem der folgenden Landkreise:

- Ravensburg
- Bodenseekreis
- Sigmaringen
- Konstanz

Über ernstgemeinte Angebote würde ich mich sehr freuen-

Somon


----------



## Axel123 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Ich biete eine kleine Teichanlage mit Waldstück, zwischen Bremen und Oldenburg, zum kauf an. Gesamtgröße 4445 qm .

Nähere Infos auf Anfrage.

*Verkauft*


----------



## The Storm (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Suche Pacht oder Pachtbeteiligung im Raum Rosenheim/Aibling/Kiefersfelden

Bitte PM


----------



## Leif (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

zwei Teiche in 59387 Ascheberg

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Angelteich-N...Grundstücke&hash=item2a18603f92#ht_524wt_1396


----------



## Peter61 (23. Januar 2012)

Leider für mich zu weit weg.
In Ebay Kleinanzeigen gefunden.
Wenns stimmt für nur 50€ Pacht.

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/bayern/gewerbeimmobilien/mieten/u5132744


----------



## Lucutus (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich suche Pacht oder Pachtbeteiligung im Raum

Melle / Bad Essen +-25 Km

Angebote über PN bitte .

Gruß Manni


----------



## mo86x (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo zusammen,


Ich suche einen Folgepächter für eine Teichanlage nähe Bersenbrück.

Leider kann ich aus beruflichen Gründen dieses jahr nicht viel dort machen und dafür lohnt sich die Pacht dann auch nich.
Insgesamt sind es 6 Teiche 5 davon ca. 7-8m x 25-30m und 1 etwas kleinerer Teich. Die Teiche werden aus einer Quelle gespeisst das, das wasser auch im Sommer schön kalt ist. Also optimal für Forellen zu den Teichen gehören auch noch 2 Hütten für Material und Werkzeug.


----------



## Biss493 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Moin Moin, |supergri
ich suche einen Teich zur Pacht. Das Gewässer sollte salmonidengeeignet sein. ( frischwasserzufuhr und keine direkte sonneneinstrahlung) 
Ebenso sollte es im Umkreis von 15 km um Melle liegen und nicht teurer als 600 E p.A. sein . Gern auch günstiger. 

Bitte alles anbieten. 
LG Tim


----------



## Biss493 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

hallo mo86x
Dein Angebot klingt garnich schlecht. Ist leider doch recht weit für mich.
Wie sind die denn angelegt ? Beton, Lehm, Folie ?? 
Und was soll der Spaß kosten ??


----------



## mo86x (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo Biss die Teiche sind ohne folie oder weiteres angelegt habe jetzt zum Winter hin 2 Teiche trocken gelegt damit die Teiche ausfrieren gegen dem etwas Schlammigen Boden und Habe im Herbst noch ein neuen Mönch gegossen.Früher wurden da Edelkrebse gezüchtet in 2 Teichen findet man noch ganz viele davon die sich auch selbs vermehren ausserdem sind in allen Teichen massig gründlinge von der Wasserqualität also Top.


----------



## mo86x (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

hier mal ein paar Fotos aus dem letzten Frühjahr


----------



## esbecker (7. März 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hi suche Angelteich raum Helmstedt + ca. 50km Danke schon mal im  vorraus


----------



## 23kingpin (22. März 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

#hschöne teich anlage im sauerland abzugeben ! hallo liebe angel gemeinde !!! suche einen nachpächter meiner schönen teich anlage !! die teich anlage hat drei schöne teiche mit allerhand an fischen karpfen hechte schleien welse barsche usw !forellen hatte ich auch immer genügend drin die hatten wir aber alle im letzten jahr schon raus gefangen aber ca 15 km von der anlage entfernt ist ne forellenzucht der echt super preise für setzlinge und große forellen macht !!!! gebe meine anlage nur ungern her da es wirklich nen schönes fleckchen erde ist ! ich dafür aber leider keine zeit mehr habe !!! die pacht beträgt 800 euro im jahr ! für die fische , die hütte , das boot , rasenmeher , carport , und vieles mehr ist eine ablöse summe von 1600 euro zu entrichten die ich selber auch dafür bezahlt habe alles nach weisbar !die anlage befindet sich im schönen sauerland in der nähe von meinerzhagen !! an der anlage muss noch bissel was gemacht werden was aber mit nen bissel handwerklichem geschick kein problem ist !!! bitte nur leute die wirklich interesse haben können sich gerne per pn bei mir melden !! sende dann meine nummer zu !!! mfg 23kingpin


----------



## 23kingpin (22. März 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

bilder der anlage aus dem letzten jahr !!!


----------



## 23kingpin (22. März 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

noch mal bilder !!!


----------



## 23kingpin (22. März 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

bilder


----------



## Raubfischnoob (4. April 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Servus zusammen,

ich suche einen sauberen Teich/See im Raum Osnabrück-Bissendorf-Melle zur Pacht. Nicht zu klein und nicht zu groß. Es muss einfach passen :m

Herzliche Grüße
Raubfischnoob


----------



## demon6.6.6 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo, Ich suche einen Teich im Raum Iserlohn, Hemer Menden.... Gibt es irgendwo vlt. so ein Buch wo man sich eintragen kann wie so eine Warteliste...? Oder hat jemand hier was abzugeben?


Wie ist es eigentlich damit wenn ich Angler drauflassen würde und Geld dafür nehme? Brauche ich dafür irgendwelche Scheine? Muss ich das irgendwo anmelden als z.B. Gewerbe?


----------



## Seele (8. April 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Weiß jemand ein Gewässer im Raum Schwabmünchen zu verpachten oder zu verkaufen?


----------



## Somon (8. April 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

*bump*




> Hallo!!!
> 
> Ich suche zum Zwecke einer privaten Fischzucht einen kleinen Teich / Weiher / See im Bodenseeraum. Gerne darf auch ein bisschen Wald & Wiese drumherum mitverpachtet werden.
> 
> ...


Oder hat jemand eventuell Tipps, wo man noch nach Teichen suchen kann? EBay beobachte ich schon erfolglos länger.

Grüssle- g.


----------



## Pollack 10 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo zusammen,
biete Teichanlage zum Verkauf. Näheres unter:
http://teiche.kampka.net


----------



## malibu (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Guten Abend,

bin auf der Suche nach Teichen zum Pachten im Raum Hessen bei Melsungen.
Bin erreichbar im Forum oder auch per Telefon(auf Anfrage)

Danke im voraus

Mfg


----------



## lappe777 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo : Habe deine Anzeige gelesen und viele Fragen ! Besatz ? Wassertiefe ? Gelände eingezäunt ? Kaufpreis ? Strom ? Fliesend Wasser im Haus ? WC ? TV Empfang ? Pacht möglich ?

MfG.: Werner Lappe


----------



## lappe777 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo : Habe deine Anzeige gelesen und viele Fragen ! Ist er noch zu haben ?Waller wie groß ?  Wassertiefe ? Gelände eingezäunt ? Strom ? Fliesend Wasser  im Haus ? WC ? TV Empfang ? 

MfG.: Werner Lappe


----------



## zalem (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Suche Gewässer zur Pacht in raum Wesel und Umgebung ales anbieten , größe erstmal egal , 

Grüße


----------



## Mattner89 (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo liebes Forum.

Auch ich bin neu unter euch, da mich Google immer wieder zu euch weitergeleitet hat 

Ich suche ein Teich zur Pacht in Raum Wolfsburg Helmstedt Gifhorn

Fallls jemand Infos besitzt bitte bei mir melden :m


----------



## JanS (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Ich suche immer noch ein ruhiges Gewässer / Gewässerstrecke zur Pacht im Umland Bremen. Auch größere Objekte sind gerne gesehen. Bitte einfach alles anbieten. Bremen +- 70km


----------



## wolf86 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

hallo,

wäre auf der suche nach nem angelteich, alten steinbruch, kiesgrube, gewässerstrecke oder ähnlichem mit wasserfläche ab ca. 2ha zur pacht. am besten landkreis schwandorf oder regensburg. nach möglichkeit alles anbieten.


mfg


----------



## Syntac (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*



wolf86 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> wäre auf der suche nach nem angelteich, alten steinbruch, kiesgrube, gewässerstrecke oder ähnlichem mit wasserfläche ab ca. 2ha zur pacht. am besten landkreis schwandorf oder regensburg. nach möglichkeit alles anbieten.
> 
> ...



und ich suche das Gleiche im Raum Neumarkt


----------



## petriswolle (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo,

ich suche für einen Kumpel und mich einen See/Teich/Gewässerabschnitt zum Pachten. Das ganze sollte irgendwo im Umkreis von ca. 50km um Schweinfurt sein, PLZ 97421

Eine Beteiligung wäre auch völlig in Ordnung.

Fall einer etwas für uns hat oder jemanden kennt, bitte einfach melden.

Danke euch schonmal!


----------



## Timo1810 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Moin Moin,

ich suche im Raum Hamburg und Schleswig Holstein einen See zur pacht.

Wäre super wenn Ihr da was für mich hättet.

Danke & Gruß


----------



## alinder1 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

hallo zusammen ich bin neu hier und verzweifelt, ich suche schon seit langem einen teich zu pachten im raum kreis minden-lübbecke 50 - 100 km plus minus.
hat jemand etwas anzubieten????


----------



## alinder1 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

wenn jemand was gefunden hat bitte melden ich nehme auch kleinere teiche ab 15*15m, also alles anbieten minden 32425 und umgebung bis ca.80km
Danke!!!!!


----------



## Katiphram (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich suche einen schönen Teich in der Nähe von Olpe (57462) den man pachten könnte. Die Jahrespacht sollte angemessen sein und es wäre schön eine ruhige Umgebung um den Teich herum zu haben. Wenn jemand ein Objekt in der Nähe von Olpe haben sollte das noch zur Pacht aussteht so darf er sich gerne bei mir melden. Bin schon seit längerem auf der Suche nach einem solchen Objekt und versuche es nun über dieses Forum.

Vielen Dank schonmal und liebe Grüße

Katiphram


----------



## alinder1 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

gibt es keine teiche in minden zu vergeben????


----------



## WILL (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Guten abend Angelgemeine,

wir suchen ein Gewässer zur Pacht oder zum Kauf in Braunschweig und Umgebung (max. 30km). Am besten wäre es, wenn das Gewässer schön abgelegen ist.
Bitte alles anbieten. Ihr könnt mir auch eine e-Mail auf folgende Adresse senden: W_Hooge@gmx.net
Schönen abend noch und ein erholsames Wochenende.

Gruß Will


----------



## Schlebusch (8. August 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Petri zusammen,
ich suche zur Pacht ein Gewässer im Raum Leverkusen.
Wer da was hat soll sich doch bitte direkt bei mir melden.
Vielen dank schonmal vorab!!


----------



## Seele (8. August 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Bin immer auf der Suche nach Gewässern, egal was im Augsburger, Mindelheimer, Landsberger Bereich, je nachdem wo halt.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (18. August 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Tachchen Kollegen,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach ner professionellen Anlage - keine Angelteiche oder hobbyzucht, sondern etwas wo sich erwerbsmäßig Fisch produzieren lässt. Irgendwas zwischen 15 und 30 Teichen/ Becken wär gut... Je größer, desto besser!
Suchgebiet ist ausschließlich NRW, RLP, Hessen - idealerweise Raum Sauerland/ Bergisches Land/ Westerwald.

Mir ist klar, dass die wenigsten hier in dieser Größenordnung was zu bieten haben - aber vielleicht hat ja mal jemand was gehört oder gelesen. Solche Anlagen werden normalerweise eben nicht bei Immoscout & Co gehandelt... 

Wer was weiß, bitte PN oder Mail (übers Forum) an mich! Danke


----------



## sven123 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo,
guck mal auf der Seite.
Vielleicht ist das was.
http://www.fischzuechter-nrw.de/content/nachfolger_gesucht.php

Gruß Sven


----------



## bobo123 (25. August 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Moin Moin zusammen ich such einen see/teich zum pachten in raum ostholstein (SCHLESWIG HOLSTEIN ) . 

Mfg sascha :vik:


----------



## SKS1984 (25. August 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Moinsen,
suche einen Angelteich im Kreis Soest und Umgebung.
Bitte alles anbieten.
Danke


----------



## micbonn (2. September 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Biete ab Januar 2013 eine kleine Anlage zur Pacht ggf. auch zum Verkauf nahe Barweiler/ Nürburgring.
Grundstück ist knapp 2000qm gross.
2 Teiche 
1x ca. 7x30 Meter
1x ca. 8x 35 Meter
In der Mitte der Teiche fliesst ein Bach der auch als Einlauf genutzt wird.
Teiche sind ablassbar und Forellen geeignet.
Besatzfische sind in der Nähe zu bekommen (Barweiler Mühle,Kottenborner Mühle u.a.)
Einer der Teiche kann noch vergrössert werden.
Das Grundstück ist sehr ruhig und uneinsehbar gelegen.
Ein Fischbesatz mit Karpfen und Forellen ist noch vorhanden.


----------



## Rechts wie Links (3. September 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Guten Tag,
ich suche einen Angelteich mit kl. Grundstück im Großraum Mönchengladbach (im Umkreis von 75 Km) zu kaufen.
Bitte alles anbieten!

Vielen Dank für die Angebote!


----------



## kava (4. September 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo schönen guten Tag, 

ich suche im Osnabrücker Land einen Angelteich/see
zur Pacht. Wäre für jeden Vorschlag dankbar. 
Suche jetzt schon seit knapp 2 Jahren. #q  
MFG


----------



## NoFear (5. September 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

@Kava
wenn du aus osnabrück kommst wird es für dich schwierig einen Teich zu finden und wenn wird es recht teuer.
Wenn teiche zu verpachten sind schnappen sich meist die leute aus den ortschaften wo die teiche sind diese #q
ich würde mal versuchen flyer in den supermärkten im nord und südkreis auf zuhängen dann könntest du glück haben das du was findest. 
Wenn du in os was von teichen hörst aus dem umland die noch zuverpachten sind sind diese meistens viel zu teuer oder schrott!


mfg michael ( der zum glück nur 4 wochen suchen musste)


----------



## ttpaw (6. September 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo Boardies,

bin gerade zufällig im dhd drauf gestoßen. Evtl. sucht
ja irgendwer sowas:
http://www.dhd24.com/azl/index.php?anz_id=77064283

Gruß

Andy


----------



## maertes61 (7. September 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo,wir suchen evtl Mithilfe für unsere Teiche,gerne auch  Fischbegeistertes Paar oder Einzelperson. Wichtig: Keine Trinker,da ich  selber 9 Jahre trocken bin und es auch bleiben möchte,Bilder sind auf  dem Profil. Teiche befinden sich in nähe Altenkirchen,Freue mich über  ernstgemeinte Nachrichten. Keine Angst es geht nicht darum nur zu  arbeiten,sondern auch was davon zu haben,Fischbesatz ist schon teilweise  drin,schöne Schleien und große Rotaugen bis 1,5 kg!,auch mal  grillen,angeln und so weiter. Aber eben auch arbeit, mithilfe ist  vielleicht der falsche ausdruck,besser mitnutzung: Bilder per email


----------



## mrdominic (19. September 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*



United_51 schrieb:


> Hallo yasuoh,
> Also Ich bin auch ganz neu hier und bin auf deinen thread gekommen.
> Da ich direkt aus nen Vorort von Nümbrecht komme würde es sich natürlich anbieten.
> Es wäre ganz nett wenn du mir mal einige details über den teich und vlt. nen paar Fotos schicken könntest
> ...


hallo wollte mal gerne hören ob sie den teich auch verpachten würde mich gerne freuen wenn sie sich melden würden


----------



## mrdominic (19. September 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

hallo 
ich suche schon lange einen teich ich bin 17 jahre alt mache eine ausbildung und die pacht wäre ja kein problem ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn sie sich melden würden
lg
e-mail dominiceckert@googlemail.com


----------



## malibu (22. September 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach Angelteichen zum Pachten im Raum Hessen nahe Melsungen wäre Perfekt.
Bitte alles anbieten.

Kontakt entweder hier oder per Mail: yannic@refun.de


----------



## homer78 (22. September 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo

wir bieten evtl. einen Teich 3000qm von Bäumen umstanden,ruhige Lage westlich von Flensburg, nicht ablassbar, nicht für Salmoniden geeignet( Hecht/Karpfenteich), bis 3m tief,wir kommen nicht dazu den Teich ensprechend zu pflegen da wir noch 2 weitere Teiche haben.


bei Interesse bitte per pn melden

Gruss

Andre


----------



## 67Cxrphxntxr81 (20. Oktober 2012)

*Suche Gewässer mit ca. 10ha Wasserfläche*

Hi 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Weiher zur Pacht. Die Wasserfläche sollte um die 10ha liegen. Am liebesten wäre mir ein Gewässer das bereits mehrere Jahre bewirtschaftet wurde und nicht komplett verwildert ist. 
Ich möchte dieses Gewässer für kapitale Karpfen nutzen die ich über das Jahr fange und mir mein kleines Paradies aufbaun.

Idealerweise im Raum Meitingen.

Ist dir was bekannt oder hast sogar selbst etwas zu verpachten dann lass es mich hier wissen.

Danke im Vorraus#h


----------



## lukassohn (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche Gewässer mit ca. 10ha Wasserfläche*

;+ du fängst die Fische von anderen Vereinsgewässer und setzt sie dann bei dir ein oder wie soll man das verstehen???? ;+


----------



## 67Cxrphxntxr81 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche Gewässer mit ca. 10ha Wasserfläche*



lukassohn schrieb:


> ;+ du fängst die Fische von anderen Vereinsgewässer und setzt sie dann bei dir ein oder wie soll man das verstehen???? ;+



Nein so ist es nun auch wieder nicht ich will nur was eigenes und würde natürlich besonders grosse/schöne Fische lieber bei mir schwimmen sehen wie im Kescher eines Kochtopfanglers. 

Hatte erst neulich ein Gespräch mit einem Angler der mir ganz stolz von seinem Fang erzählt hat. Ein 43pfund "ZEILKARPFEN". Leider bekam er nur 9 Pfund Filet raus und das war noch zu fettreich. Somit landen warscheinlich die auch im Müll. Warum setzt man sowas nicht zurück? Da interessieren mich persönlich keine Gesetze und Vorschriften ich bring sowas nicht um das alles in der Tonne landet.... Zum essen gibts jedes Jahr Zentnerweise Besatzfisch...
Ich war Fassungslos und könnte ihn heute noch dafür auf den Mond schießen.
:r:r


----------



## CaSp3r (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hier Leute habe was im Netz gefunden,vielleicht hat ja jemand Interesse.

Traumhaft schönes eingezäuntes Teichgrundstück in ruhiger Lage im Raum WOB/GF (Bokensdorf), 25.000 qm davon etwa 80% Wasserfläche, guter Fischbestand, 2 Zufahrten, ideal für Eigentümergemeinschaften (wurde früher von 3 Familien genutzt). Evtl. auch Teilverkauf. Weitere Informationen und Besichtigung nach Vereinbarung unter Tel. 05363/40342


----------



## Syntac (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche Gewässer mit ca. 10ha Wasserfläche*



67Carphunter81 schrieb:


> Nein so ist es nun auch wieder nicht ich will nur was eigenes und würde natürlich besonders grosse/schöne Fische lieber bei mir schwimmen sehen wie im Kescher eines Kochtopfanglers.
> 
> Hatte erst neulich ein Gespräch mit einem Angler der mir ganz stolz von seinem Fang erzählt hat. Ein 43pfund "ZEILKARPFEN". Leider bekam er nur 9 Pfund Filet raus und das war noch zu fettreich. Somit landen warscheinlich die auch im Müll. Warum setzt man sowas nicht zurück? Da interessieren mich persönlich keine Gesetze und Vorschriften ich bring sowas nicht um das alles in der Tonne landet.... Zum essen gibts jedes Jahr Zentnerweise Besatzfisch...
> Ich war Fassungslos und könnte ihn heute noch dafür auf den Mond schießen.
> :r:r



Und deswegen packst Du dann alles lebend ein?


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Zitat:67Carphunter81
Hatte erst neulich ein Gespräch mit einem Angler der mir ganz stolz von  seinem Fang erzählt hat. Ein 43pfund "ZEILKARPFEN". Leider bekam er nur 9  Pfund Filet raus und das war noch zu fettreich. Somit landen  warscheinlich die auch im Müll. Warum setzt man sowas nicht zurück? Da  interessieren mich persönlich keine Gesetze und Vorschriften ich bring  sowas nicht um das alles in der Tonne landet.... Zum essen gibts jedes  Jahr Zentnerweise Besatzfisch...
Ich war Fassungslos und könnte ihn heute noch dafür auf den Mond schießen.


Mal zur Aufklärung ein großer Karpfen ist magerer als ein Karpfen mit 3-4Pfund (Ist durch Messungen Bewiesen).
Und zurücksetzen eines Fangfähigen Fisches ist nicht erlaubt!
Dann darf man halt nicht mit Boilies Fischen sondern nur mit Mais oder Wurm.


----------



## MarkusO (12. November 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Guten Tag,

biete hier einen Angelteich ab 1.1.2013 zur pacht an.

Wasserfläche ca. 900m²

Wasserspeisung durch Grundwasser

Es Gibt eine kleine Flachwasserzone ca. 0,5m tiefe, der Rest des Teiches hat eine tiefe von ca. 2 - 2,5m

In dem Teich sind: Karpfen, Rotaugen, Hechte, Brassen, Schleien

er liegt in 48691 Vreden.

Bei Interesse PM an mich.

gruß


----------



## MarkusO (12. November 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Bilder


----------



## SvenG79 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo #h ,

ich würde gerne einen Teich / See im Raum Cottbus und Umgebung pachten oder auch Mitpächter sein.

Näheres per PM, einfach mal melden

würde mich über ernstgemeinte Angebote sehr freuen


----------



## kostjagarnix (18. November 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

*Angelweiher/Teich/Baggersee im  Raum Trier gesucht* 			 			 			 		  		 		 			 			hi, bin auf der Suche nach einem  Angelweiher, Teich, See, oder Baggersee) zum pachten/Mieten/kaufen im Raum 54290 Trier  (bis 40km umkreis).

evtl. auch Mitangelgelegenheit im privaten Teich/See/Weiher oder ähnlich... 
Bin hauptsächlich Friedfisch-Angler... Feedern auf Brassen und Rotaugen sollten möglich sein....

Danke für alle Angebot im vorraus


----------



## Berk (27. November 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Guten Tag,

Angelverein aus der Gegend Krumbach(Schwaben)/Thannhausen sucht stehendes Gewässer ab ca. 1ha im Landkreis Günzburg zur Pacht.

Sollte jemand was für uns haben- wir würden uns riesig freuen!

MfG

Daniel


----------



## Wellensen (28. November 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Raum 31167 Bockenem!

Biete zwei Teiche zur Pacht an!

Beide Gewässer sind ablassbar (Mönch) und verfügen über Grundwasser (Quellen) und Durchfluss durch einen Bach/Graben.

Aufzucht von Karpfen, Schleie, Hecht, Weissfisch, Zander klappt super.

Forellen sind auch möglich, wurden schon erfolgreich besetzt und halten sich das gesamte Jahr über.

Gewässergrößen jeweils ca. 5.000 qm (ca. halber Hektar).

Die Gewässer sind mit Auto gut zu erreichen.

Bei Fragen usw. bitte PN!


----------



## FischersFranz (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hey Leute,   
ich bin 16 Jahre alt und suche mit meinem Dad eine kleine Fischzucht/Angelweiher im Raum Regensburg zu pachten und dann eventuell zu kaufen.

Mein Dad und ich sind leidenschaftliche Angler und er hat bereits eine kleine Fischzucht betrieben.  Ich würde das nun gerne mit ihm weitermachen.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!

Euer Franz


----------



## Hechträuber (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo Freunde,

ich suche in 49328 Melle und Umgebung (20 km) einen Teich zum pachten!

Wenn jemand was hat, hört oder weiss, bitte bescheid geben!!

Danke!!

P.S. Gerne auch private Gemeinschaften etc!


----------



## swordsman (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Teichanlage zu verpachten der Thread hierzu ist hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3802767#post3802767 zu finden.

Anlage ist im Großraum Wuppertal - Bergisches Land
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]

[/FONT]


----------



## Cesko (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Suche See/Teich zur Pacht im Raum Leverkusen/Langenfeld.
Wer was abzugeben hat bitte melden mit Infos und Fotos 

gruß,
Cesko


----------



## Wemser (21. Januar 2013)

*Teich pachten*

Hallo zusammen,

ein paar Freunde und ich wollen uns zusammen tun und einen Teich pachten. Leider bin ich im Netz nicht so richtig fündig geworden. Hat jemand ne Ahnung wo Teiche zu verpachten sind.
Der Teich sollte am besten in einem Umkreis von 50 km von Münster oder Werne a.d. Lippe liegen.

Wäre super wenn mir hier jemand weiterhelfen kann

Gruß

Wemser


----------



## prinz1 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Teich pachten*

hallo wemser!
herzlich willkommen im board!
schau am besten mal       hier       rein.
dort mal fleißig durchlesen und/oder deine frage stellen!
viel spaß!

der prinz


----------



## frifroe (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Teich pachten*

Wenn Du oben links die Suchfunktion benutzt, kannst Du etliche Teiche finden. Bei EBAY sind auch einige drin. Auch um Münster.


----------



## Köfi83 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo zusammen,|wavey:

jetzt mal eine etwas schwierigere Aufgabe (finde ich zumindest).
Ich suche einen Teich 30km um Aschaffenburg/Gelnhausen.

Die Orte sind ca. 60km von Frankfurt entfernt, genau gesagt suche ich sogar einen Teich 30km um 63825 Schöllkrippen. (wird kaum einer kennen)
Habe da erstmal keine großen Ansprüche.

Wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kann, bin ich um jede Hilfe dankbar.
Bitte per PN antworten wenn jemand etwas weiß.

Gruß Köfi


----------



## wusel345 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Moin Wemser,

schau mal ins Wochenblatt für Landwirte. Bekommst bei der Raiffeisen oder event. am Bahnhof in der Buchhandlung. Vielleicht werdet ihr dort fündig.


----------



## Raymon (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo liebe Anglergemeinde,
Ich suche jetzt konrekt seit gut einem Jahr nach einem passenden Teich im Ruhrgebiet und genau da liegt das Problem, hier findet sich absolut nichts passendes. Vielleicht finde ich ja hier etwas. 
Also, ich suche einen Teich mit mindestens 3000 m2 und natürlich auch gerne größer, im Umkreis von 50 Km um Mülheim/Essen/Duisburg. Auch gerne in Richtung Niederrhein. Möglich wären auch runtergekommene Teichanlagen, wir richten uns das Grundstück gerne wieder her. Kontakt am besten via Email
m.reimann@arcor.de


----------



## graben45 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hi Leute. Habe ich gerade entdeckt. In Nordhessen zu verkaufen……http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/teichanlage-zu-verkaufen/101407900-207-4581?ref=search


----------



## Allround (22. Februar 2013)

*see / weiher zur pacht*

hey hey, ich bin auf der suche nach einem weiher / see zu pacht im raum münchen (+- 100km)... da sich die suche bisher leider als sehr schwer erwiesen hat wollte ich mal hier im forum nachfragen ob vielleicht jemand von euch nen tipp für mich hätte...

lg marcel


----------



## mario h. (25. Februar 2013)

*Weiher pachten*

Hallo suche Weiher zum pachten im Landkreis Straubing -Bogen ! Weiß vielleicht jamand was ?


----------



## mario h. (26. Februar 2013)

*weihe pachten*

Hallo suche einen weiher im lankreis straubing -bogen zu pachten oder evtl. zu kaufen ! Vielleicht weiß ja jemand was wäre super!


----------



## NoFear (16. März 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

hallo,
mein verpächter hat noch 2 teiche zu verpachten je ca 1000-2000m² einer frisch ausgebaggert und noch nicht wieder aufgestaut.
Telefonnummer gibt es per Pn und alles weitere (besichtigung,Preis usw) muss mit dem verpächter persönlich geklärt werden.

Die teiche liegen im nördlichen Lk Osnabrück bei Ankum.


mfg michael


----------



## Somon (16. März 2013)

*AW: Kleiner Fischweiher zur Pacht im Bodenseeraum gesucht!*

Bump up 



Somon schrieb:


> Hallo!!!
> 
> Ich suche zum Zwecke einer privaten Fischzucht einen kleinen Teich / Weiher / See im Bodenseeraum. Gerne darf auch ein bisschen Wald & Wiese drumherum mitverpachtet werden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carphunter2401 (6. April 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

suche zur pacht ein gewässer  von 3-15ha,solle abgelegen sein im ulmer raum.


was ein grosser vorteil wäre ,wen es eingezäunt wäre oder in einem wald gebiet wäre.


wer was hat, einfach ne pn an mich


----------



## Ray Hunter (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo,
ich suche ebenfalls einen Angelteich / Weiher / kleinen See zum kaufen oder pachten.

Der See sollte (mindestens) 2500m² (bis max 8000m²) haben. Wasserqualität sollte Fischbesatz zulassen. Am liebsten eingezäunt, gerne auch mit kleinem Wäldchen.

Das ganze sollte im 30km-Umkreis von Gütersloh liegen. Falls jemand was hat kann er sich sehr gerne bei mir melden!!! Würde mich freuen (gerne auch Kontakte die was im Petto haben könnten)

LG
Ray


----------



## Dominic09 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo mein Kumpel und ich suchen kleinen Teich, See oder Weiher.

Umkreis Bielefeld, Verl, Gütersloh + - 50 km

Sollte nicht allzugroß sein.

Wenn jemand was hat bitte melden, da wir min. zu 2 sind kann Pacht höher sein


----------



## Aronson1 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Guten Tag,

wir suchen einen Teich zwischen Rheine und Münster, bestenfalls Umgebung Emsdetten zu pachten, evtl. zu kaufen.

Teichgröße ab 3000m². Soll für drei Familien als langfristiges Naherholungsziel dienen. Angeloption bzw. Erlaubnis des Fischbesatzes wäre Voraussetzung.


----------



## Onkel Kai (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo allerseits.
Ich suche seit längerem nach einem Gewässer.
Sehr gerne auch ein Stückchen bachlauf 
Bitte alles anbieten.
Bevorzugt Landkreis Vechta.
Lg, kai


----------



## fr34kmc (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo,
mein Vater und ich suchen einen Teich zur Pacht in der Umgebung von 49661 Cloppenburg, Niedersachsen.
Gerne auch mit Grünfläche! Angebote bitte per PN.

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## Howi (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

_*Haaalloo....*_ich möchte auch was "eigenes"...Stückchen Bachlauf oder Teich/Forellen im Raum  Sauerland (Arnsberg/Soest/Warstein) langfristig zu pachten....Wer weiß was? Dankbar für jeden Tipp.
Grüsse, Howi#h


----------



## Leon7 (23. Juli 2013)

*Fischteichanlage zu verkaufen*

Hallo zusammen,
ein Freund von mir möchte seine Anlage altershalber verkaufen.
1 ha Grundstück, davon 1700qm Wasserfläche, 16 Teiche, umzäunt, alleinige Zufahrt, sehr gute Wasserqualität. Gemauerte Fischerhütte mit überdachtem Freisitz, Bruthaus, Schuppen etc.
Raum zwischen Stuttgart und Schwäbisch Hall.
Frage: gibt es momentan Nachfrage an so einer Anlage?

Grüßle,
freue mich über Antworten


----------



## Frank the Tank (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fischteichanlage zu verkaufen*



Leon7 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ein Freund von mir möchte seine Anlage altershalber verkaufen.
> 1 ha Grundstück, davon 1700qm Wasserfläche, 16 Teiche, umzäunt, alleinige Zufahrt, sehr gute Wasserqualität. Gemauerte Fischerhütte mit überdachtem Freisitz, Bruthaus, Schuppen etc.
> Raum zwischen Stuttgart und Schwäbisch Hall.
> ...




jede wette das du nun post ohne ende bekommst:q


----------



## Dennis Knoll (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Ich selber suche auch noch einen Pachtteich (oder Mitpacht) im Raum Emsland.


----------



## Christoph_N (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Suche Teich oder See in und um Eschwege oder Bad Sooden-Allendorf. Bitte alles anbieten  Vorzugsweise Pacht


----------



## wupperhai (2. August 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo Leute,

bin auf der Suche nach einem Teich zur pacht in der nähe von Radevormwald.

Gruß
wupperhai


----------



## akki40 (8. August 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

*suchen ganz dringend teich oder teichanlagen*

*Preis:  VB* 





                     Weiterempfehlen:                                  *Details*

                                                                                 Standort:                                                              49163 Niedersachsen - Bohmte                                                      Erstellungsdatum:08.08.2013Anzeigennummer:135236467                                                                  *Beschreibung*

                                           hallo ! 

suchen ganz dringend teiche oder teichanlagen zur erweiterung  unseres angelbetriebes ! zur miete oder zur pacht mit späterem kauf  nicht ausgeschlossen ! bitte alles anbieten ! 

gewerbliche nutzung wird vorrausgesetzt !! 

telefon : 0157-37486922
                                                                                 0157-37486922


----------



## Chefkoch1985 (9. August 2013)

*Suche Angelteich zur Pacht ,PLZ 29328*

Hallo , 

ich suche einen Teich zur Pacht. Meine PLZ ist 29328. Umkreis Celle/Soltau/Bergen also um 30km wären ideal.

Wenn jemand einen kennt oder weiß wer einen in der Nähe zu verpachten hat,bitte melden! Vielen Dank schonmal !


----------



## Saar80 (17. August 2013)

*Suche Weiher im Saarland*

Hallo #h

Suche einen fischweiher im saarland zum pachten und hoffe hier tipps zu bekommen wo einer frei wäre oder ich mich hinwenden kann 



Danke schon mal


----------



## esox8888 (18. August 2013)

*AW: Suche Weiher im Saarland*

hallo saar80 in piesbach bibt es einige weiher das sin bestimmt noch ein paar nicht verpachtet kann dir aber leider nicht sagen an wen du dich da wenden musst   hoffe ich konnte dir etwas weiter helfen     
frag mal da hinten im rathaus oder so nach 
lg


----------



## Saar80 (19. August 2013)

*AW: Suche Weiher im Saarland*

Hallo
Danke dir für den tip werd ich mal nachfragen


----------



## olli783 (19. August 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Ich hätte da nen Tipp für euch falls jemand in der Region  Rhein-Sieg-Kreis rechtsrheinisch PLZ 53797 - 53819 -53809 suchen sollte.

Weiteres gerne gegen PN.


----------



## Saar80 (27. August 2013)

*AW: Suche Weiher im Saarland*

Hallo #h

Da ich noch keinen gefunden habe würde ich mich auf weitere vorschläge/angebote freuen


mfg


----------



## ILLEX300 (8. September 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hi,
Suche ein Teich oder Weiher zum pachten in Wiedenbrück oder im um kreiß von 10 km. Kennt wer welche in der Nähe davon?
Vincent 
PS: danke im forauß


----------



## timmy1982 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

suche weiher in saarland zum pachten oder kaufen.


----------



## Somon (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo Anglerfreunde-

ich suche immer noch einen Fischteich / Weiher zum Kauf oder zur Pacht im Raum Ravensburg (idealerweise nördlich oder nordöstlich). 

Ich freue mich über alle Angebote / Vorschläge!

Grüssle - g.


----------



## TobiW (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Suche in/um Coesfeld am besten in Lette. PLZ *48653*

Gruß


----------



## tim-der-angler (24. November 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo zusammen,
bin auf der suche nach einem Teich/See im Raum Dresden.

Bitte alles anbieten

MFG


----------



## fishhunter0307 (28. November 2013)

*Suche Angelweiher Saarland zum Kauf oder Pacht*

Hallo zusammen,

ich Suche im Raum Saarland, oder auch benachbarten Frankreich eine Weihergrundstück zum Kauf oder auch zur Pacht.

Dies ist schon ein langjähriger Traum solch ein Grundstück zu besitzen.

Ich würde mich um viele Angebote sehr freuen ;-)

Mfg Marc#h


----------



## fishhunter0307 (28. November 2013)

*Suche Angelweiher Saarland zum Kauf oder Pacht*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich suche ein Weihergrundstück im Saarland aber auch im benachbarten Frankreich zum kauf oder auch zur Pacht.

Es ist schon ein langjähriger Traum solch ein Grundstück zu besitzen.

Ich würde mich über viele Angebote sehr freuen

Mfg Marc#h


----------



## Angelkönigin0209 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo zusammen,
bin neu hier und weiß nicht ob ich hier an der richtigen Stelle bin. Wenn nicht bitte ich um Entschuldigung.
Wir fahren seit 5 Jahren einmal im Jahr mit ca. 8 Leuten für 4 Tage nach Ankum (Osnabrück) zum Angeln. Vielleicht kennt den Teich jemand. Auf jeden Fall habe ich für nächstes Jahr jetzt eine Absage vom Vermieter bekommen da die den Teich sanieren wollen. Jetzt bin ich schon seit Tagen auf der Suche nach einer Alternative. Das Problem: an den meisten Teichen ist man kein Alleinnutzer. Der Teich sollte wenn möglich etwas abgelegen liegen und eine Schlafhütte mit Feuerstelle bieten.
Habt ihr irgendeine Idee wo ich soetwas finden könnte?
Vielen Dank im Vorraus!


----------



## Howi (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo Angelkönigin,

ist nicht ganz Ankum, aber auch Münsterland....
Schau mal unter; www.angelparadies-zwillbrock.de 
Mit FeWo oder Hütte möglich, ggfs. auch Teichmiete....einfach mal stöbern.
Viel Erfolg und Petri
-Howi-


----------



## Nickinho (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

moin moin, suche teich zum pachten in Plz 21244 bis zu 20 km umkreis. komme aus buchholz in der nordheide. über Vorschläge würde ich mich sehr freuen.

lg, nick


----------



## welsmann86 (9. März 2014)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo Allerseits,
ich komme aus 42553 Velbert. Auch ich bin schon lange auf der Suche nach einem Teich zur Pacht in der näheren Umgebung.
Ich habe bereits 2 Jahre lang einen Teich im Raum Hessen besetzt und gepflegt und möchte nun sehr gerne nach meinem Umzug zurück ins Ruhrgebiet auch hier wieder einen Teich pachten.
Ich würde ihn ausschließlich privat nutzen-also nicht gewerblich.
Falls es tatsächlich noch so sein soll und jmd. einen Teich in der Umgebung Velbert verpachtet, bitte per e-mail melden.
Danke im Voraus und Petri Heil...


----------



## Sven579 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo zusammen #h,


suche großen Fischteich, Weiher oder eine Kiesgrube zur langfristigen Pacht, oder zum Kauf/Mietkauf im Kreis Minden-Lübbecke/Herford (PLZ 32547, Umkreis ca. 20 km).

Der See sollte min. 2000m² bis max. 8000m² sein.  
Die Wasserqualität sollte Fischbesatz zulassen. 
Am liebsten eingezäunt,  gerne auch mit kleinem Wäldchen.
Bitte alles anbieten. Gerne  auch Kontakte die was im Petto haben könnten.

Im Voraus bedanke ich mich für Eure Bemühungen...


----------



## maertes61 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo,wir suchen evtl Mithilfe für unsere Teiche,gerne auch   Fischbegeistertes Paar oder Einzelperson. Wichtig: Keine Trinker,da ich   selber fast 11 Jahre trocken bin und es auch bleiben möchte,Bilder sind auf   dem Profil. Teiche befinden sich in nähe Altenkirchen,Freue mich über   ernstgemeinte Nachrichten. Keine Angst es geht nicht darum nur zu   arbeiten,sondern auch was davon zu haben,Fischbesatz ist schon teilweise   drin,schöne Schleien und große Rotaugen bis 1,5 kg!,auch mal   grillen,angeln und so weiter. Aber eben auch arbeit, mithilfe ist   vielleicht der falsche ausdruck,besser mitnutzung: Bilder per email
Ps da ich aus gesundheitlichen gründen fast ein jahr nicht mehr da war, ist dort jetzt richtig arbeit, und ich überlege, ob ich es überhaupt weitermache?


----------



## Andreas-Raudszus (6. April 2014)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Suche angelweiher plz 57635 umkreis 30 km


----------



## cl72 (8. April 2014)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hat evtl. jemand Interesse an einer Pachtgemeinschaft bzw. sogar Übernahme eines laufenden Pachtvertrags im PLZ-Bereich 33824 + max. 20 KM?
Es handelt sich um einen Teich ca. 1000 qm mit Flachwasserzone.

Details gerne per PN. Bitte nur Interessenten aus obigen PLZ-Bereich


----------



## Wave4fun (13. April 2014)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Moin moin,

ich schaue mich gerade nach einem netten See / Teich in Brandenburg (südlich von Berlin) um. Dies kann sowohl zur Pacht als auch zum Kauf sein.


Falls jemand einen Tip oder ein gutes Angebot hat - bitte jederzeit an mich.

lg


----------



## frost28 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Suche jemanden für meine Teiche im Raum GL , K , Lev*



frost28 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe ein paar kleine Teiche gepachtet im Raum Burscheid, Leverkusen, Köln die früher für eine kleine Forellenzucht genutzt wurden. Zurzeit sind einige wenige Tiere (Karpfen und etwa 100 Forellen) in den Teichen.
> Da ich beruflich sehr eingebunden bin, *suche ich jemanden der daran Interesse hat mit mir die Teiche Hobbymäßig zu bewirtschaften.*
> Auf dem Grundstück befinden sich noch zwei Wochenendhäuschen und es ist auch zum wohlfühlen angelegt. Räucherofen, Grill, Sitzecke usw. ist alles vorhanden.  Es führt ein kleiner Bach der die Teiche mit Wasser versorgt durch das Grundstück. Es kann natürlich auch geangelt werden. Ein dementsprechend großer Teich ist vorhanden.



Da aus beruflichen Gründen ein Mitstreiter ausgestiegen ist, suchen wir auf diesem Wege wieder einen Interessierten Angler,Züchter oder nur Naturliebhaber.
Sonst alles wie gehabt!! |wavey:

Grüße Mario


----------



## Timo90 (17. Juni 2014)

*Suche Pachtteich nähe Dortmund/Unna*

Guten Tag!

Mein Name ist Timo und ich bin neu hier.
Suche in der Nähe Dortmund/Unna (50km Umkreis) einen Angelteich zu pachten. Ca.800-1500qm und ab 2m Tiefe.
Etwas bestand sollte auf jedenfall vorhanden sein, will aber auch selbst etwas besetzen....

Preislich stell ich mir bis 1000 /pa vor.

Kennt jemand zufällig Pächter oder verpachtet selbst? Werde nicht fündig 

Vielen dank und schöne Grüße!


----------



## tm190492 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Teich in der Gegen um Cloppenburg(49661). Falls jemand einen weiß bitte per PN bei mir melden. Danke.

Mfg 
Tobi


----------



## kevinho (5. August 2014)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo Zusammen,

Suche auf diesem Wege für einem bekannten einen Angelteich/See im Raum Bottrop (100km Umkreis) zum pachten oder Kaufen!

Bitte alles anbieten am besten per PN!
Vielen Dank


----------



## Tobi92 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo zusammen 
Sehr gute Idee, leider bin ich erst jetzt darauf gestoßen 

Wohne in Bayern PLZ 83567 und bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Gewässer.

Mich würde mal interessieren was ihr dafür so in der eBay-Suchleiste eingebt oder auf welchen Internetseiten man Gewässer finden kann die frei zur Pacht stehen?

MfG Tobi


----------



## Thorsten1967 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Moin Moin, auch ich suche ein See d zu verpachten ist in der nähe so 50 Km von Hamburg aus entfernt, wäre über vorschläge oder auch Angebote sehr Dankbar.


----------



## Karauschenfreund (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo ich bin auch auf der suche nach einem See zu pachten

20 km umkreis von 32339

wir haben hier viele im Wald leider weis ich nicht wie man an die ran kommt.

Fals einer was zum anbieten hat, bitte melden

zucht für Karauschen , Karpfen , Schleie


----------



## aurum817 (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo,

 hat jemand einen Tipp für ein Gewässer, zur Pacht oder Beteiligung, in der Region Vogtland-Erzgebirge-Zwickauer Land.

 Wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar


----------



## 1/4Profi (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Suche Gewässer zur Pacht.

59929 Brilon (Umkreis 50km,+/- 50km)


----------



## 1/4Profi (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Kauf ist eventuell auch möglich


----------



## phirania (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*



1/4Profi schrieb:


> Kauf ist eventuell auch möglich



Hast du soviel Taschengeld.....?
Dann kauf mir auch einen,hier in der Nähe von Münster..#h


----------



## 1/4Profi (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Ich suche im Auftrag von Papa


----------



## Schlebusch (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo,
suche ein Gewässer in oder rund um 51373 zum pachten.
Wir sind ca 3 Leute.
Lg


----------



## cl72 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Ich suche dringend jemanden, der einen laufenden Pachtvertrag für ein Gewässer (ca. 1000 m², Wassertiefe bis 1,80 Meter, Flachwasserzone, Schleiengewässer) ab diesem Jahr übernimmt. 
Der Teich liegt im *PLZ-Bereich 33824* (Werther, bei Bielefeld). Details und Fotos gerne per Nachricht bzw. per Mail.


----------



## street style03 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Moin,
suche gewässer in 37130 + 50 km


----------



## fischerheinrich (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Moin,

in Rhauderfehn Ostfriesland / Emsland

ab Frühjahr verpachte ich ein Grundstück mit Fischteich in Rhauderfehn, Ostfriesland / Grenze zum Emsland.
Grundstück ca. 5.000m², Teich ca. 1.500m², 1 bis 2m tief, ein kl.  Geräteschuppen und eine Gartenhütte 5x5m, ohne Strom und Wasser, ruhig  gelegen.

Bei Interesse PM


----------



## Martin_wobbler (6. März 2015)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo, 
Ich suche einen weiher zu pachten im Landkreis ERH


----------



## Cassero75 (6. März 2015)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hi ihr lieben, suche Weiher in der Nähe von Limburg +25km zur Pacht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. März 2015)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*



Martin_wobbler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich suche einen weiher zu pachten im Landkreis ERH



Hinten anstellen, so ungefähr geschätzt auf Platz 450 |wavey:


----------



## Martin_wobbler (10. März 2015)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Na warum tun wir uns dann nicht mir ein Dutzend der anderen zusammen und pachten gemeinsam einen zum angeln?


----------



## davidave3 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo, ich suche im Raum 49124 einen Angelteich/Weiher zum pachten.

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI P7-L10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. März 2015)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*



Martin_wobbler schrieb:


> Na warum tun wir uns dann nicht mir ein Dutzend der anderen zusammen und pachten gemeinsam einen zum angeln?



Sehr gern. Sage Bescheid, wenn du was ab mindestens 0,5 ha (besser ab 1ha) gefunden hast.


----------



## Carphunter87 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo,

suche Angelteich zur Pacht. Gerne auch zur Beteiligung.

Alles anbieten Bonn +/- 50 km

Grüße|wavey:


----------



## Onkel Kai (17. März 2015)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Suche ein Gewässer zur Pacht im Raum Winterberg. 
Gerne auch einen Bachlauf.


----------



## Oster91 (29. April 2015)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo,Ich duche einen fischteich zur pacht nähe Wolfsburg 

MfG Lasse


----------



## Oster91 (29. April 2015)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*



CaSp3r schrieb:


> Hier Leute habe was im Netz gefunden,vielleicht hat ja jemand Interesse.
> 
> Traumhaft schönes eingezäuntes Teichgrundstück in ruhiger Lage im Raum WOB/GF (Bokensdorf), 25.000 qm davon etwa 80% Wasserfläche, guter Fischbestand, 2 Zufahrten, ideal für Eigentümergemeinschaften (wurde früher von 3 Familien genutzt). Evtl. auch Teilverkauf. Weitere Informationen und Besichtigung nach Vereinbarung unter Tel. 05363/40342



Ist der Teich noch zu haben ?? 

MfG Lasse


----------



## MrFloppy (9. Juli 2015)

*Suche Angelgewässer zu kaufen in 87719 und Umgebung*

Hallo,
Ich suche ein Angelgewässer in Mindelheim und Umgebung (ca. 20km) zu kaufen. Bevorzugt Bagger- oder Kiessee, bin aber für alles offen. Budget - kommt aufs Gewässer an [emoji6] 

Cheers
Gregor


----------



## MrFloppy (11. Juli 2015)

*Suche Baggersee, Weiher etc. zu kaufen*

Hallo,
Ich suche ein Fischwasser (Stillwasser) in / um Mindelheim (~25km) zu kaufen, bitte alles anbieten.

@Mod: falls es das falsche Unterforum ist, bitte entsprechend verschieben.

Danke!
Gregor


----------



## PAFischer (14. August 2015)

*Gewässer | Pacht\Kauf | Angebote und Suche für den Paum Passau*

Hier eine Art Anzeigenmarkt für Angelgewässer für den Raum Passau.

Da ich feststellen musste, dass es mehr als schwierig ist entsprechende Anzeigen zu finden, oder Eigentümer von Gewässern auszumachen, erstelle ich hier einen Thread, der suchende und Anbieter zusammenführen soll.
Oder in dem suchenden geholfen werden kann Gewässer oder evtl. den richtigen Ansprechpartner zu finden.

Grüße
von PAFischer


----------



## PAFischer (14. August 2015)

*AW: Gewässer | Pacht\Kauf | Angebote und Suche für den Paum Passau*

Hallo,

dann möchte ich auch gleich den Anfang machen.
Ich suche in Passau im Raum Innstadt, Haibach, Grubweg und nähere Umgebung einen grösseren Teich / See zur Pacht.

Falls jemand etwas entsprechendes hat, oder jemanden kennt, der jemanden kennt, der zufälligerweise der Nachbar von jemandem ist....bitte PN an mich.

Grüße und Dank im Voraus

PAFischer


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (14. August 2015)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Den Threadtitel hast du gelesen?

*Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread

*Warum versuchst du jetzt nen Thread im Thread zu eröffnen? Ergibt wenig Sinn im Besatzfischthread nach Gewässern zu suchen.
Vor allem dann nicht wenn direkt unten drunter der Thread 
*Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread

*existiert.


----------



## PAFischer (14. August 2015)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Ups, Sorry. Dachte ich hätte nen neuen Thread geöffnet |kopfkrat


----------



## PAFischer (14. August 2015)

*Passau | Gewässer pachten \ kaufen | Thread für Angebote und Suche*

Hier eine Art Anzeigenmarkt für Angelgewässer für den Raum Passau.

Da ich feststellen musste, dass es mehr als schwierig ist entsprechende Anzeigen zu finden, oder Eigentümer von Gewässern auszumachen, erstelle ich hier einen Thread, der suchende und Anbieter zusammenführen soll.
Oder in dem suchenden geholfen werden kann Gewässer oder evtl. den richtigen Ansprechpartner zu finden.

Grüße
von PAFischer


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Ups, Sorry. Dachte ich hätte nen neuen Thread geöffnet |kopfkrat


Da es bereits einen Thread dafür gibt (den hier) werden alle dementsprechenden Postings hier rein geschoben, ganz einfach.
Um nicht in jedem PLZ-Forum x Threads mit dem Thema zu haben, da diese Foren fürs Angeln sind, das hier für Bewirtschaftung etc.


----------



## PAFischer (14. August 2015)

*AW: Passau | Gewässer pachten \ kaufen | Thread für Angebote und Suche*

Hallo,

dann möchte ich auch gleich den Anfang machen. |wavey:
Ich suche in Passau, Raum Innstadt, Haibach, Grubweg und nähere Umgebung einen größeren Teich \ See zur Pacht. 

Falls jemand ein solches Gewässer anbieten möchte, oder jemanden kennt, der jemanden kennt, der zufällig der Nachbar von jemandem ist...bitte PN an mich.

Grüße und Dank im Voraus


----------



## PAFischer (14. August 2015)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*

Sorry, aber wenn ich im Forum ein neues Thema öffne lande ich wieder hier. Keine Ahnung warum #q

Tut mir leid für den neuen Eintrag


----------



## Tobi92 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Suche / Biete Besatzfische Sammelthread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da es bereits einen Thread dafür gibt (den hier) werden alle dementsprechenden Postings hier rein geschoben, ganz einfach.
> Um nicht in jedem PLZ-Forum x Threads mit dem Thema zu haben, da diese Foren fürs Angeln sind, das hier für Bewirtschaftung etc.



Du meinst wohl eher diesen Thread hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=112844

Dort wären PAFischer's Anliegen wohl besser aufgehoben als im "Suche/Biete Besatzfisch"-Trööt 

Wobei das ganze auf Bundesebene ziemlich für die Tonne ist, was nützt mir hier in Bayern ein in Hamburg angebotenes Gewässer. Wäre sinnvoller auf Länderebene.


----------



## PAFischer (14. August 2015)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo,

suche Weiher \ See zur Pacht in der nahen Umgebung von Passau.

Viele Grüße

PAFischer


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Sorry - Fische und Teiche durcheinander gebracht, mein Fehler. Sollte nu stimmen..


----------



## malibu (28. August 2015)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Suche Angelteich in der Umgebung von Melsungen (Nordhessen) 
Umkreis 40km alles anbieten.

Zum Pachten oder auch Beteiligung


Danke im voraus
Gruß


----------



## Sylvia54 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Suche Fischweiher / Angelteich zur Pacht im Raum Bayreuth.

Hallo, herzliche Grüße an alle.
Wir suchen einen Weiher im Raum Bayreuth oder weiter.
Bitte alles anbieten was ihr wisst.
Vielen Dank im Voraus, Sylvia.


----------



## Sylvia54 (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo, alle miteinander
 es ist ein Weiher zu verpachten bei Christanz, Gemeinde
 Ahorntal in der fränkischen Schweiz, ca. 22 km von Bayreuth
 entfernt. Pacht 600.-- €/Jahr.
 Der Verpächter heißt Kohlmann, Tel. (09242) 9 24 38 . 
 Der Weiher hat ca. 3.000 qm Wasserfläche, ist mit Karpfen
 besetzt und hat in der Mitte eine kleine Insel. Eine kleine Hütte ist am Ufer, sehr stabil gebaut.
 Mönch intakt, der Holzsteg wird vom Verpächter noch repariert, bzw. ersetzt. Zufluss aus einem kleinen Bach.
 Momentan ca. 60 cm Wassertiefe, am Mönch ca. 2 m tief.

  Der Vorpächter muss aus gesundheitlichen Gründen aufgeben, kann sein, dass er eine Ablöse für seinen Fischbesatz verlangt.
 Probierts mal, fragen kostet nix.|wavey:

 Gruß, Sylvia.


----------



## Sylvia54 (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*



Sylvia54 schrieb:


> Suche Fischweiher / Angelteich zur Pacht im Raum Bayreuth.
> 
> Hallo, herzliche Grüße an alle.
> Wir suchen einen Weiher im Raum Bayreuth oder weiter.
> ...




 Wir suchen immer noch, ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.
 Sylvia.


----------



## Adskij (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo zusammen,
ich suche ein Forellenteich, Bach mit Grundstück (Möglichkeit zur Ausbau) oder Teich zur Pacht/Kauf in Raum Düsseldorf +60km.
Bitte per PN
Vielen Dank


----------



## Mario1_83 (8. Januar 2016)

*Angelteich/See Pachten oder Kaufen*

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich habe mich soeben hier angemeldet. Da ich auf der suche nach einem Gewässer in der Umgebung von Gerolstein Prüm suche. Entweder zur Pacht oder zum Kaufen. Würde mich über jedes Angebot freuen, vieleicht könnt ihr mir ja auf meiner suche helfen!

Lg Mario


----------



## Sensoriker (1. April 2016)

*Pacht oder KAuf von Fischereirecht*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin auf der  Suche nach Pacht oder Kaufgewässer. 

*Umkreis Leutershausen, Herrieden, Ansbach, Heilsbronn*

Bitte alles anbieten Teich,See, Weiher oder Fliessgewässer.

Danke


----------



## maertes61 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Dabei seit: 09.2012
 				Ort: windeck
 				 				 					Beiträge: 4 				







*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread
Bekomme leider keine Bilder rei, Suchen einzelperson oder Paar für Fischteiche Raum Windeck/Westerwald
* 
 			 			 		  		                  		 			  			                     			Guten Tag, Wir suchen einzelperson oder Paar  für einige Fischteiche  im WW. Die Teiche liegen zwischen Weyerbusch und Horhausen. Was für mich  ganz wichtig ist, aus diesen Grund schreibe ich es mal  direkt zu  Anfang : Keinen Alkohol und keine Drogen, da ich selber fast  13 Jahre  trocken und medikamentenfrei bin. Ich bitte das zu akzeptieren  und  darauf Rücksicht zu nehmen. Also ich war ehrlich, das erwarte ich   andersrum auch.Wie bereits oben geschrieben, gerne eine ruhige   Einzelperson, oder Paar die/das  die Natur schätzt, keine Sauf- oder   Feiergelage veranstaltet und sich mit den Teichen identifiziert. Es ist   einiges an Arbeit, aber eben auch zu nutzen, sprich Angeln. Was meine   Frau und ich nicht wollen , Großschnautzen und Alleskönner. Einfach nur   normale Leute. Über Anfragen würden wir uns sehr freuen. i Für   Kleinkinder eher ungeeignet da auch gefährlich wegen ertrinken, größere   ist natürlich ok. Nur ernstgemeinte Zuschriften. Die Teiche liegen etwa   10 km entfern von Weyerbusch Richtung Neuwied. Leider weiß ich nicht,  wie ich die Bilder hier reinbekomme, bin aber auch auf facebook. oder  email maertes61@web.de


----------



## bull1895 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

hallo zusammen

Suche Besatzfische um Angelteich zu Besatzen gibts hier abgaben ? wenn ja Biete anbieten

Danke 
Gruss Peter


----------



## Forellenfan42 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo,

ich suche einen Forellenweiher zur Pacht. Muss auch nicht allzu groß sein, soll ja ein kleines Hobby bleiben.
Dieser sollte bei 90619 Trautskirchen im schönen Mittelfranken liegen. Umkreis maximal 15 km.

Wäre schön, wenn jemand was anzubieten hätte.

Gruß


----------



## feldi1987 (2. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

Ich suche in der Region Eifel , Hunsrück ein Pachtgewässer. Bitte gerne alles anbieten.
Bin an einer langfristigen Pacht interessiert

koepke.ac@gmail.com


----------



## T. Keusch (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo Zusammen,
ein Freund und Ich suchen im Raum Ostholstein einen Angelteich zur Pacht.
Wenn jemand eine Verpachten möchte,vielleicht weis einer wer seinen Verpachten möchte oder eine Nachpächter sucht.
Der melde sich bitte bei Mir.

Recht herzlichen Dank euch.

MFG
T. Keusch


----------



## drfumanshu (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo Anglerfreunde,
ich suche in Gütersloh oder Umgebung einen Fischteich zur Pacht. Angebote an

mario6111@aol.de


----------



## Salmando (22. September 2018)

*AW: Suche / Biete Fischteich Sammelthread*

Hallo Leute,


ich suche im Bereich:


Limburg-Diez-Nassau-Montabaur-Westerburg-Weilburg


ein Grundstück mit kleinem Gewässer welches durch einen Bach gespeist wird zum Kauf oder Pacht mit Option zum späteren Kauf.


Gewässer: 500m²-1000m²


Salmando@gmx.de



Gruß


----------



## kammy77 (30. Dezember 2019)

Hallo Zusammen
Ich oder besser gesagt wir 3-4 Leidenschaftliche Angler suchen ein Gewässer ( Bach-Flußabschnitt oder Angelteich,See oder Weiher zur Pacht.
Falls jemand hier etwas Anbieten kann bitte per PN.
Besten Dank schonmal im vor raus und morgen einen Guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2020.
Grüße Kammy


----------



## Hecht100+ (30. Dezember 2019)

kammy77 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> Ich oder besser gesagt wir 3-4 Leidenschaftliche Angler suchen ein Gewässer ( Bach-Flußabschnitt oder Angelteich,See oder Weiher zur Pacht.
> Falls jemand hier etwas Anbieten kann bitte per PN.
> Besten Dank schonmal im vor raus und morgen einen Guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2020.
> Grüße Kammy



Wie wäre es mit einer ungefähren Ortsangabe für euren Gewässerwunsch.


----------



## kammy77 (7. Januar 2020)

Sorry habe vergessen zu schreiben das es in NRW sein sollte.


----------



## Peter_Piper (8. Januar 2020)

Hallo,

habt ihr schon die Immobilienportale durchgeschaut? Als ich die Tage nach Gewerbeimmobilien schaute, habe ich DAS HIER entdeckt.


----------



## Jason (8. Januar 2020)

Das sieht sehr idyllisch aus. Aber zu weit weg, und für mich zu teuer. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Dr. Calamaro (31. August 2020)

Hallo,

ich suche im Bereich Kassel +60KM ein Grundstück mit kleinem Gewässer zur Pacht oder Kauf. Im besten Fall mit Zulauf sodass dort auch Forellen überleben.

Freue mich über jedes Angebot.

Viele Grüße


----------



## nostradamus (31. August 2020)

Hi
Kannst du das mit rund um.kassel etwas genauer angeben?


----------



## Dr. Calamaro (1. September 2020)

So in etwa


----------



## phirania (2. September 2020)

Kann mir etwas in oder um Münster anbieten.?


----------



## nostradamus (2. September 2020)

hi *Buga-Barsch*
bist du handwerklich begabt? Event. hätte ich dann was....


----------



## spirunalin (2. September 2020)

Moin Moin,

wir ( 2 Kumpels mitte 40 )  suchen 1-x Mitmacher/ Helfer zur Wiederbelebung / Instandhaltung unseres gepachteten Teichgeländes zwischen Salzgitter-Bad und Langelsheim.
Da es ein Hobbyprojekt ist, streben wir eine langfristige Zusammenarbeit gegen eine kostenfreie Mitbenutzung ( Angeln, Grillen, etc )an.
Wenn Ihr Mobil seid und Bock auf Teich habt, meldet Euch einfach per Mail bei mir für weitere Details.
officeandlogistic@web.de
Gruß Olaf


----------



## easygg (30. Januar 2021)

Guten Abend,

momentan bin ich auf der Suche nach einem See, den ich pachten kann.
Er sollte möglichst min. 10 ha haben und nicht direkt an einer größeren Stadt oder Autobahn liegen. Desweiteren sollte er möglichst in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Schleswig-Holstein, Brandenburg oder Niedersachsen liegen.

Solltet ihr jemanden kennen oder euer Verein möglicherweise einen See abzugeben haben, meldet euch bitte bei mir und schickt eine private Nachricht.
Auch ein Kauf wäre ebenfalls denkbar.

Bei erfolgreicher Vermittlung winkt euch natürlich auch eine Kleinigkeit!

Ich hoffe, dass mir hier jemand bei der Suche behilflich ist.

LG,
Hendrik


----------



## Ecknatzz (7. April 2021)

Einen wunderschönen guten Tag,


Wir sind auf der Suche nach einem schönen Gewässer welches zur Verpachtung steht.


Wir sind eine kleine Gruppe von leidenschaftlichen Anglern und Naturliebhabern welche einfach einen Platz zum gemeinschaftlichen angeln und entspannen sucht.


Wir würden uns auch an einer bestehenden Pacht beteiligen wenn jemand nen Haufen von extrem liebevollen und verlässlichen Chaoten aufnehmen mag.


Bitte alles anbieten


Gesucht wird ein Gewässer zwischen etwa 1h und 10h Größe. Es sollte sich am besten im Umkreis von 50km um 32657 Lemgo befinden. Bei guten Angeboten wären wir aber auch bereit etwas weiter zu fahren.


Die Instandhaltung und Bewirtschaftung von Grünflächen etc übernehmen wir natürlich.


Ich würde mich sehr über ein Angebot mit ein paar Details freuen.


Gerne auch Kontakt über Anruf oder WhatsApp unter 015117807341


----------

